# Positive stuff in a time of worries



## MollySmith

Morning lovely people of PF. I'm trying to lift the mood and alleviate anxiety by creating a thread to share. It's isn't going to be easy but the more places we can safely use online that won't worry us too may help.

Kind thoughts
Positive actions 
Sources of help and support
Things to reassure us
Stuff we can do .. book recommendations, fav podcast


----------



## O2.0

Things that are not cancelled and that I'm looking forward to today: 
Walking the dog
Going for a run
Cooking up a storm
Catching up on my book Dangerous Women, a collection of 21 stories by different authors
Slowing down the pace of running about with different commitments all day. 

Not exactly looking forward to but will be nice to have the time to get it done:
Laundry
Actual house clean instead of just staying on top of the worst of it


----------



## rona

I have a little surprise arranged for my friend in about a months time, I'm like a little excited kid about it. I hope the country isn't closed down by then.
Can't say what it is until he's seen it 

Also sown masses of wild flower seed in my garden. Really looking forward to seeing what come up


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bought some pretty Bellis and Violias to brighten up a pot on the terrace.

Spring is on it’s way


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought some pretty Bellis and Violias to brighten up a pot on the terrace.


Oh that reminds me of another thing which will be nice to do - 
Two summers ago I started two pineapple plants from the actual pineapples I had eaten. They're big enough to have to be re potted now. Bought some cute pots to put them in and will replant them today or tomorrow. I'll show the results


----------



## MollySmith

I erm.... defrosted the freezer but it felt oddly satisfying.
We went away last week and I’m going to sort through the photos.


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> Oh that reminds me of another thing which will be nice to do -
> Two summers ago I started two pineapple plants from the actual pineapples I had eaten. They're big enough to have to be re potted now. Bought some cute pots to put them in and will replant them today or tomorrow. I'll show the results


Spookily we stayed in a Pineapple last week! Its a self catering home in a wall garden and the pineapple was built by a mad Earl who was governor of Virginia in 1800s. He returned to Scotland and proceeded to build a walled garden and this fruity room which housed the chimney for the fires needed to grow about 100 pineapples on the estate.

I look forward to seeing the results of your pineapple growing!


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> I have a little surprise arranged for my friend in about a months time, I'm like a little excited kid about it. I hope the country isn't closed down by then.
> Can't say what it is until he's seen it
> 
> Also sown masses of wild flower seed in my garden. Really looking forward to seeing what come up


I'm looking at wildflower seeds at the moment, debating turning the lawn into a meadow as it doesn't fair well under the ash tree.

I can't wait to hear about your surprise


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought some pretty Bellis and Violias to brighten up a pot on the terrace.
> 
> Spring is on it's way


It felt very like spring here today, the market was quiet but it meant more cake!


----------



## Sarah H

Just noticed our Rhododendron is out in the garden.
Lots of flowers about so spring is definitely on the way!
Looking forward to my Sunday roast cooked by my brother later.


----------



## Psygon

Just been for a shop and a mooch at our local farm shop. Absolute bliss compared with going to a supermarket. Loads of tasty treats bought, including nice coffee, chocolate and fancy ice cream. So that's me well and truly prepped for the coming weeks.

Definitely recommended if you need to get anything and can't stomach the idea of the supermarket chaos.


----------



## Psygon

On the stuff we can do point... I wondered whether setting some daily activities would be fun and help get us through? Nothing overly serious but things like:

Draw a picture/doodle of your cat/dog/ferret etc 
Take a photo of your pet in a bathtub 
Bake something

Those were just the first three things that popped on my head


----------



## picaresque

I am getting to the stage where I am low-key freaking out over the coronavirus but lately I have been enjoying these cats who look like Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Dave S

Getting the garden ready for mass vegetable and fruit planting, lots of seeds growing in the house, potatoes sprouting and near ready for planting, raised veg beds dug over and fertilised, fences being treated, grass cut twice so far, fruit bushes and trees doing nicely.
Just converted the alpine rockery into a strawberry bed.

Taking the dogs out a couple of times a day and training other dogs on Sunday mornings.

And if the weather is not so good, well I can always cook some nice things for later.

Looking after my ancient mother with shopping, deserts and cleaning etc

Happily retired, I am quite happy putting any illnesses to the back of my mind as I am having a great time in the garden and elsewhere staying positive, too busy to worry about what might not happen but taking care to try to ensure it doesn't. You only have one life - enjoy it.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

The daffs in our garden (of which the fallen ones now rest in our vase) smell delicious. I had forgotten how lovely daffs could smell. They are also gorgeous and yellow (obviously ) which is real splash of Spring!

J


----------



## Lurcherlad

Probably not what you meant


----------



## Sairy

My days are obviously centred around caring for George, but during his naps I've managed to get some bits done. Looking forward to getting the garden sorted out and growing some stuff this year as last year I took things easy on the garden front. 

It is sounding like obedience shows may end up being cancelled for a while so I will use the time to brush up on Holly's training. 

George is developing quickly and I am looking forward to having him out in the garden with me when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I'm not the most social person, so I'm happy in my own company. I'm looking forward to it getting a bit milder and being able to sit and work in the garden. That will be where I'll spend the majority of my time.

I was given some colour markers by my OH, so I might start doing more drawing and colouring with them


----------



## margy

I'm looking forward to meeting my new granddaughter. My daughter is adopting her and all being well she should come home in late April.


----------



## Ringypie

Here's a Flint pic to make you all smile!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Here's a Flint pic to make you all smile!
> View attachment 433460


You're right, that did make me smile! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Here's a Flint pic to make you all smile!
> View attachment 433460


Oh I love him! :Kiss


----------



## raysmyheart

_This made me smile. 
I took photos of ducks this past week at a local pond.
While transferring photos to my computer I noticed this -
_








_A tiny kitten sitting atop the water watching the ducks out for a swim!!!:Cat
Okay, it's not really a kitty. Can you tell what it is that looks like a kitty?

Actually, it is none other than a third duck, upside down, pulling grasses from under the water!igeon_


----------



## raysmyheart

O2.0 said:


> Two summers ago I started two pineapple plants from the actual pineapples I had eaten.


That sounds quite interesting.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> Getting the garden ready for mass vegetable and fruit planting, lots of seeds growing in the house, potatoes sprouting and near ready for planting, raised veg beds dug over and fertilised, fences being treated, grass cut twice so far, fruit bushes and trees doing nicely.
> Just converted the alpine rockery into a strawberry bed.
> 
> Taking the dogs out a couple of times a day and training other dogs on Sunday mornings.
> 
> And if the weather is not so good, well I can always cook some nice things for later.
> 
> Looking after my ancient mother with shopping, deserts and cleaning etc
> 
> Happily retired, I am quite happy putting any illnesses to the back of my mind as I am having a great time in the garden and elsewhere staying positive, too busy to worry about what might not happen but taking care to try to ensure it doesn't. You only have one life - enjoy it.


I made the mistake of watching the news and getting into a panic last night, then I remembered your post, read it again, and it gave me a sense of peace and perspective.


----------



## Cleo38

I am working from home all this week so we intend to go to the forest for our walks most days. The paths are manmade so easy for old Roxy to walk along whilst Archer bombs around like a loon.

I love being there; the smells, the different trees, the jays that scream when you pass, the deer (we saw a red stag last time who was stunning!) & best of all no-one else!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

The sun is out here - hurrah, the days are lengthening, the birds are singing their hearts out in the evenings and mornings, daffodils everywhere and pink blossom is just a gorgeous sight.


----------



## MollySmith

I’ve walked 31 miles for the RNLI this month and raised £155! It’s for their Extra Miler campaign. 

I was truthfully worried that I’d not be able to finish it but I did a lot of walks in Scotland last week thinking it might be w problem if we lock down. I’ve been out with my dog today and we’ve done the last 2!


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> I've walked 31 miles for the RNLI this month and raised £155! It's for their Extra Miler campaign.
> 
> I was truthfully worried that I'd not be able to finish it but I did a lot of walks in Scotland last week thinking it might be w problem if we lock down. I've been out with my dog today and we've done the last 2!


That's fantastic!! Well done 

I've just got back from our walk in the forest, I feel so much better again, It's such a lovely day now which always helps. Am going to crack on & get some work done & try to get out for a short run


----------



## rona

The Brimstone butterflies are out


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

The lighter mornings and evenings, mean it's even easier to ride before and after work 

Working from home means I'm packing in lots of morning and lunchtime walks and today the sun was shining and there are lots of signs of Spring.


----------



## Siskin

Seen several large queen bumble bees flying around, some looked as if they were looking for suitable nest sites.

Went for a walk on the old airfield with Isla and my husband this afternoon and the skylarks were singing their hearts out.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> Seen several large queen bumble bees flying around, some looked as if they were looking for suitable nest sites.
> 
> Went for a walk on the old airfield with Isla and my husband this afternoon and the skylarks were singing their hearts out.


We saw some queen bees in our garden around the bee boxes. And how joyful to hear skylarks.


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> Seen several large queen bumble bees flying around, some looked as if they were looking for suitable nest sites.
> 
> Went for a walk on the old airfield with Isla and my husband this afternoon and the skylarks were singing their hearts out.


Just been up to the woods with boxers we saw lots of lovely bumble bees.


----------



## Ringypie

For the first time in a whole month we’ve had a dry day!!


----------



## Ringypie

For the first time in a whole month we’ve had a dry day!! And it’s even been sunny too!


----------



## Cleo38

Had a really good run, the weather was perfect! Saw a couple of deer, the most beautiful fox but best of all I heard a bittern booming.... the first one this year, it made a very difficult day better


----------



## Jonescat

Spring has Sprung and there is a dunnock spending its days showing off to our window and then sitting on the ledge attacking itself. Testosterone I assume.
And to Psygon's point - I had some mushy bananas and now I have banana loaf


----------



## Sairy

Given the nice weather today I decided to sit George outside on the patio so he could watch me doing some training with Holly. Think he enjoyed watching us.


----------



## Sairy

On the subject of George, here are some recent pictures
























And this video was taken earlier. He was supposed to be having his afternoon nap, but kept crying so I picked him up for a cuddle and he ended up giggling. Naughty boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Sairy said:


> On the subject of George, here are some recent pictures
> 
> View attachment 433523
> View attachment 433524
> View attachment 433525
> 
> 
> And this video was taken earlier. He was supposed to be having his afternoon nap, but kept crying so I picked him up for a cuddle and he ended up giggling. Naughty boy.


He continues to be gorgeous Holly still looks so happy to be a big sister what a good girl.


----------



## DogLover1981

A positive is that with all the political factions, conflict and drama in this world, people now have something in common to fix and control with this global pandemic. I do hope some positives comes out of that.


----------



## Sairy

Boxer123 said:


> He continues to be gorgeous Holly still looks so happy to be a big sister what a good girl.


Thanks, she is a good girl indeed. George is such a cheeky little chap and apparently there is a lot of me in him.


----------



## DogLover1981

I rarely get emotional about stuff but the video of people singing from their apartments/flats in Italy got me a bit tearful. It is a positive in a way.


----------



## Sarah H

Oh gosh @Sairy George is just so cute!!!
His big eyes as if he's in wonder at the world. Such a gorgeous squishy boy, you are so lucky.

The sunshine really cheered me up today, even if I was working!


----------



## Sairy

Sarah H said:


> Oh gosh @Sairy George is just so cute!!!
> His big eyes as if he's in wonder at the world. Such a gorgeous squishy boy, you are so lucky.
> 
> The sunshine really cheered me up today, even if I was working!


Thanks, I also think he's cute but I'm biased of course. He spends a lot of time with his eyes wide open in awe. Such a special little dumpling :Joyful


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sairy said:


> Thanks, I also think he's cute but I'm biased of course. He spends a lot of time with his eyes wide open in awe. Such a special little dumpling :Joyful


He looks a bonnie baby 

Very like my DS at that age - a jolly little chap - woke up smiling 

At 23 and a 6 footer now, still my baby! 

p.s. Holly looks like a giant in that pic!


----------



## Sairy

Lurcherlad said:


> He looks a bonnie baby
> 
> Very like my DS at that age - a jolly little chap - woke up smiling
> 
> At 23 and a 6 footer now, still my baby!
> 
> p.s. Holly looks like a giant in that pic!


He is a happy little chap and thinks he's hilarious!

I agree Holly looks enormous lol. Must be like sitting next to a fluffy horse! :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beautiful spread of native daffs in the copse Jack and I walked through this morning ...


----------



## HarlequinCat

We went for a walk near the sea where there are a lot of gorse bushes. Saw lots of green finch and sparrows. There are dartford warbler here, but they are hard to spot. Didnt see any today


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

We've got our home check and phone interview with the rescue centre this evening. All done virtually at the moment, so excited and a bit nervous today 

Hopefully, we'll get to meet some dogs after this!


----------



## Boxer123

StripesInTheCountry said:


> We've got our home check and phone interview with the rescue centre this evening. All done virtually at the moment, so excited and a bit nervous today
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get to meet some dogs after this!


Sounds exciting fingers crossed you get a new dog soon.


----------



## rona

StripesInTheCountry said:


> We've got our home check and phone interview with the rescue centre this evening. All done virtually at the moment, so excited and a bit nervous today
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get to meet some dogs after this!


What rescue and what type of dogs are you looking for?


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Edited as double posted.


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

rona said:


> What rescue and what type of dogs are you looking for?


We are open to breeds to most small - medium breeds or crossbreeds 

This particular rescue is a fairly local Staffordshire Terrier rescue (as we think we quite like the breed from the dogs we've met), but as they do home checks and interviews first before allowing you to view dogs, we've not yet met a dog!

I've grown up with a Labrador x Great Dane and then as a late teenager onwards my family have had Greyhounds (and still do) and my OH's family have had spaniels, so we open to having most breeds (Having said that, secretly, I'd love a Labrador puppy ...! )

Hopefully, the rescue centre will give us an idea of if there's a particular dog ready that is suitable later on today


----------



## rona

StripesInTheCountry said:


> (Having said that, secretly, I'd love a Labrador puppy ...! )


There's a rescue near me that rescues mainly hard to home breeds
https://www.arundawndogrescue.co.uk/

How about a Golden Retriever? 
http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Arandawn are local to us too (and actually recommended by my parent's occassional dog walker/sitter) and were going to be our next port of call for a rescue centre, depending on how it goes with the centre tonight and what dogs they have available  We just didn't want to have two applications with two centres at the same stage at the same stage, in case of time wasting. 

Thank you for the link for the Golden Retriever centre though - that also sounds a distinct possibility and would tick the retriever box and the rescue box!


----------



## Siskin

StripesInTheCountry said:


> Arandawn are local to us too (and actually recommended by my parent's occassional dog walker/sitter) and were going to be our next port of call for a rescue centre, depending on how it goes with the centre tonight and what dogs they have available  We just didn't want to have two applications with two centres at the same stage at the same stage, in case of time wasting.
> 
> Thank you for the link for the Golden Retriever centre though - that also sounds a distinct possibility and would tick the retriever box and the rescue box!


If you really are interested in a golden, you could join a Facebook group called Golden Retrievers GB. They have details on there of a number of golden retriever rescues


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Siskin said:


> If you really are interested in a golden, you could join a Facebook group called Golden Retrievers GB. They have details on there of a number of golden retriever rescues


Oh, thank you! I'll look them up & get in contact


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Lovely robin came right up close to me this morning while on my dog walk, I said `excuse Mr. Robin but I am trying to keep a social distance` he just merrily chirped at me, made me smile.


----------



## MollySmith

Shakespeare on YouTube with a guest appearance by a dog! Performed by The Coronavirus Theatre, actors who are unemployed due to theatre closures. Airs tomorrow evening


----------



## Cleo38

Might be of use to people …. The National Trust is keeping some of it's parks & garden's open for free (although cafe's, etc will be closed)

https://www.discoverwildlife.com/ne...FxaT1oLVh4RUcE8ZYfxM7pI0v2U6hmHHQ092TJr0XW-A0


----------



## Sairy

For anyone who is self-isolating or just not getting out as much but wants to do something physical, or something to focus the mind, this yoga series is really good. It was recommended to Nik a while back and we've found just day 1 really good. I'm now going through them to try and help my back, which is a little ruined since having George. You don't need much space - I do it in our living room which is really quite small.


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

The rescue centre liked us - what a relief 

They've got a couple of dogs in mind (one in particular) so off to view either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Lurcherlad

No traffic or queues for the hospital car park this morning.

OH might get admitted half hour early for his 2nd round of chemo.

We have an hour to wait so we’re leaving it in til the last second to leave the car so we avoid people as much as possible.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> No traffic or queues for the hospital car park this morning.
> 
> OH might get admitted half hour early for his 2nd round of chemo.
> 
> We have an hour to wait so we're leaving it in til the last second to leave the car so we avoid people as much as possible.


Husband has told me that he will sit in the car whilst I have my radiotherapy as there is no point in him risking any infection.


----------



## O2.0

Bates when I asked him if he'd stolen the cats' food:


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

That's a definite 'No, it wasnt me!'


----------



## O2.0

StripesInTheCountry said:


> That's a definite 'No, it wasnt me!'


I think it was more of a "I can't answer you, my mouth is full"  
Or annoyance that I interrupted him just as he was about to settle down with his stash and get comfortable :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

This also cracked me up


----------



## Sairy

I like this one


----------



## Sairy

In the spirit of every cloud having a silver lining, the nice thing about having to isolate ourselves is its valuable family time. I know it's a scary time and all that, but a little part of me is looking forward to cutting ourselves off from the rest of the world.


----------



## lullabydream

Sairy said:


> In the spirit of every cloud having a silver lining, the nice thing about having to isolate ourselves is its valuable family time. I know it's a scary time and all that, but a little part of me is looking forward to cutting ourselves off from the rest of the world.


My son has been planning a weekend at his friend's since before Covid-19. If all goes well he's going Friday. 
He's already told me he wouldn't mind being self isolated there.. They live in the middle of nowhere. Not in a huge house but his friend has her own quarter... He's got horses to play around clicker training. So what's not to like!


----------



## Lurcherlad

DS has a mate who’s family are minted and they flew out to Portugal to their luxury villa with pool adjacent to a golf course, just before the borders closed.

So they may be stranded abroad and even in self isolation but it might not be so bad


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Ok - positive things from today -

I didn't go to work so this meant more time with the dogs 

My mother-in-law has gone into self isolation (that so sounds like the start of a mother -in -law joke) 

A spaniel that is staying with us has a crush on one of our Cavaliers and has spent the day whispering sweet nothings into her ear 

And there were toilet rolls for sale in our local shop 

So great day all round really.

J


----------



## O2.0

Sairy said:


> In the spirit of every cloud having a silver lining, the nice thing about having to isolate ourselves is its valuable family time. I know it's a scary time and all that, but a little part of me is looking forward to cutting ourselves off from the rest of the world.


I shared this on FB, it's a similar idea. And yes, there's a part of me that really does like this - the social isolation part, not the people dying and afraid part!


----------



## Sairy

O2.0 said:


> I shared this on FB, it's a similar idea. And yes, there's a part of me that really does like this - the social isolation part, not the people dying and afraid part!


I like that


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think Planet Earth will benefit in the long term from the human race’s enforced lock down as there must be a decline in pollution levels if we’re not travelling around as much.

Reduced train and tube timetables, grounded aircraft, etc. There was noticeably less traffic on the road yesterday and absolutely no queue to park at the hospital (normally takes up to an hour to get past the barrier-countless cars with engines running spewing filth into the air) as well as lots of spaces.

Maybe we’ll learn not to be so wasteful too?

The map of the pollution decrease over China showed a marked reduction (assuming it was accurate/real).


----------



## Jason25

I seen on the local news that small breweries are delivering beer to old people because they can’t get to the pub. I think this is amazing


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## havoc

Anyone thought what we’re going to do with all those extra 20 seconds? I mean, I’m a hand washer under normal circumstances but if I’ve learned anything in the last few weeks it’s that 20 seconds is an age


----------



## O2.0




----------



## Dave S

I am really finding it hard to stay positive this morning. Dear mother phoned me early as she wanted me to take her into town to get some "personal" items - she is 90 and in poor health.
I tried to get the last of the shopping list for her and ended up going into 5 local shops to complete it.
Tried to get a prescription and the pharmacy only had the outside window open, people queuing and no-ne serving.
Never ending stream of bad news on radio and TV about how we are all going to die.

Good news was I was able to get dog food at Pets at Home in a larger pack than Tesco and at a cheaper price - 12 cans in Tesco £7.00, PAH 18 cans £11.49 or 2 packs £18.00 and there was loads. (Ok not much cheaper but as the ad says "Every little helps").

Has anyone else got any good news like Secret stash of toilet rolls found in basement at Parliament now available to the public.

Thinking about it as a whole, we had a zillion pages and comments about Brexit and one of the main contributors to that was Kittenkong with his enormous copy and paste replies. Now that Michel Barnier has been confirmed as having this virus I wonder if KK will again start posting.
Also we had Brexit, now Corona Virus, what will we talk about next?
Oh stuff this, I know it's wet but I am going to take the dogs out for a walk.


----------



## rona

Saw the first Bluebell of the spring on my travels this morning


----------



## MollySmith

I did leave the house and got most things we needed at the shops, I had to be a bit flexible.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> I am really finding it hard to stay positive this morning. Dear mother phoned me early as she wanted me to take her into town to get some "personal" items - she is 90 and in poor health.
> I tried to get the last of the shopping list for her and ended up going into 5 local shops to complete it.
> Tried to get a prescription and the pharmacy only had the outside window open, people queuing and no-ne serving.
> Never ending stream of bad news on radio and TV about how we are all going to die.
> 
> Good news was I was able to get dog food at Pets at Home in a larger pack than Tesco and at a cheaper price - 12 cans in Tesco £7.00, PAH 18 cans £11.49 or 2 packs £18.00 and there was loads. (Ok not much cheaper but as the ad says "Every little helps").
> 
> Has anyone else got any good news like Secret stash of toilet rolls found in basement at Parliament now available to the public.
> 
> Thinking about it as a whole, we had a zillion pages and comments about Brexit and one of the main contributors to that was Kittenkong with his enormous copy and paste replies. Now that Michel Barnier has been confirmed as having this virus I wonder if KK will again start posting.
> Also we had Brexit, now Corona Virus, what will we talk about next?
> Oh stuff this, I know it's wet but I am going to take the dogs out for a walk.


It isn't easy and I'm sure you must be worried about your mum, I'm glad you persisted and got her shopping but it is enough to make even the most positive person feel despondent, so be kind to yourself. I hope you had a lovely walk. One positive thing for me is how wonderful it is to have the uncomplicated love of a dog.


----------



## Cleo38

I actually met up with a person in real life today! I went round a friends house for a coffee & realised she was the first person I have been in contact with for a week, & I was only the second person she had been in contact with. It was nice to catch up & I enjoyed seeing her today so we've arranged something for next week aswell.
As my mum isn't well I am trying to stay away from people so I reduce the risk of passing anything on to her, some people have said I am being extreme … but actually this is just how I like it!


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Bates when I asked him if he'd stolen the cats' food:


Ha Ha I missed this hilarious.


----------



## Dave S

Saw this on BBC news page and I hope the message is clear to all the over-buyers.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...nurse-s-despair-as-panic-buyers-clear-shelves


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

A little positive arising out of a negative. My wife and I were booked to see Dita Von Tease in London in April. Good seats, too with dinner as part of the package. Received an email yesterday confirming that her tour has been cancelled (of course). However the new dates of our tickets are February 15th next year - now this is even better for us as that means we can turn it into our Valentines treat - we're already planning to make it quite a stay 

J


----------



## havoc

It works both ways round if you keep your tickets rather than go for a refund. Both you and the industry have something to look forward to, some feeling that there will be an end to this and we will go back to normality.


----------



## Jackie C

Oh, to be a dog!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

^^^^ I could watch Olly again and again. 

Agility done the Jack Russel way 

J


----------



## Sairy

These memes made me giggle. They are definitely true in our house!


----------



## Cleo38

This looks like a great idea for those with kids at home … https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/19/joe-...es-keep-kids-fit-school-closures-uk-12424288/


----------



## Sairy

On a separate note, George is approaching 6 months old and will soon be sleeping in his own, big boy, room at night. We decided to start getting him used to it by putting him in there for his daytime naps. Put him in there this morning for his morning nap and after around half an hour of squealing with excitement he's finally gone to sleep.


----------



## Bisbow

Just popped into the paper shop and got severely told off for venturing out and in future phone him and he will deliver anything I need
Lovely man


----------



## Dimwit

I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


----------



## Boxer123

Dimwit said:


> I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


Keep talking on here I'm struggling a lot with anxiety at the moment and am in a similar situation living alone.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dimwit said:


> I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


Keep in touch with us on here - there's always someone about.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Sairy

There will be a lot of people struggling with their mental health at the moment. If anyone wants to chat, either on here, via PM or even on the phone or Skype I am very happy to. This is good advice below as well...


----------



## picaresque

Dimwit said:


> I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


It's quite worrying isn't it when many support systems are now stepping back (through necessity I realise). I hope the dimwit is looking after you.
My mum has just, finally, after months of waiting started getting the help she rather desperately needs from adult social services. It was just in the beginning stages with assessment etc and now it looks like it won't be able to continue for the foreseeable. I am taking that quite hard as her issues have a huge impact on me too, as her carer. I'm also very worried about her being high risk, and how I can still shop without potentially catching anything and giving it to her. She is also, frankly, a very difficult woman so I am not looking forward to potentially months of isolation with her.

Having said that, I am just trying to keep buggering on and hope for the best. Just the dogs generally keep me going, and at dusk yesterday when taking Toby out the front for a pee I saw a small murmuration of starlings do a few circuits overhead, was a nice little moment.
Also this family's Instagram is just <3 and a proper tonic

__
http://instagr.am/p/B96sm4oHkAd/


----------



## Dave S

Feeling happier today about the whole situation, some shopping done, not going to run out of food, mum looked after and well stocked.

Had some photos sent to me on WhatsApp last night, 9 week old Sofia - my granddaughter - having a good laugh.










Really melts my heart and makes it all worth it.

Meanwhile I was with Savannah her sister and other grand daughter the other day and she tried a bit of dog training - Barrellers - didn't quite go to plan though.


----------



## rona

Walking under Gatwick flight path and actually being able to hear the birds sing as apposed to plane engines


----------



## Cleo38

Dimwit said:


> I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


My mum is ill atm so I swing between moments of freaking out about that (& all the other craziness that's going on) & being calm. Working from home is actually helpful for me as my sleep is so disturbed so not getting up so early means I am not so tired, & it means I can run every day which has been massively beneficial.

Luckily for me my sister has been amazing support & we seem to take it in turns of being the calm sister whilst the other one has a moment of breaking down. You are more then welcome to pm me or just post on here as there are lots of very supportive people & many are in a similar situation.

One of my friends on FB posts so many hilarious memes every day that I really look forward to her posts as they always cheer me up … & I told her how helpful they have been which she said made her day 

(PS Next week Helen will be the one person I see all week so I expect I will just talk at her for the duration of our session!!  )


----------



## rona

It's the first day of spring


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> It's the first day of spring


Something must have got lost in translation then because it's more like December here, freezing cold and blowing a gale!


----------



## purringcats

A couple of songs to cheer people up


----------



## Cleo38

Hilarious @purringcats !


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> I am struggling to find anything positive atm. I have mental health issues and my only support comes from my GP who I can no longer even get a phone appointment with. I am working from home and so, apart from a couple of client calls, I have not seen or spoken to anyone this week apart from when the dog had physio.


Here if you need a friend. Do feel free to drop me a line on FB anytime. I know your lovely woof has his unique ways but don't think you can't ask me for help. Big hug lovely x


----------



## Siskin

purringcats said:


> A couple of songs to cheer people up


Brilliant


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


Brilliant... nearly choked on a toffee


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


----------



## Bisbow

I have spent the morning slaving in a hot kitchen

I have made 2 meat pies, 4 fruit pies, OH's favourite gooseberry crumble, 2 cakes and a load of cheese and tomato pasties

I don't think we will starve for a while

Now having a coffee and a chunk of freshly baked cake


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> Something must have got lost in translation then because it's more like December here, freezing cold and blowing a gale!


Here too! Brrrrrr....


----------



## Sairy




----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> Here too! Brrrrrr....


I don't believe it!

It was *snowing* a few minutes ago!


----------



## O2.0

Thought I'd post this here for anyone who might need it.
Just peaceful water sounds and birds singing, Bates makes a cameo 
Turn your sound up!


----------



## Bisbow

That is lovely
thank you


----------



## Siskin

Wonderful. Interesting to hear non British birds singing too. Thank you


----------



## Siskin

My lovely friend and neighbour has been making cottage pies and has made an extra one for me. People are so kind


----------



## Cleo38

Just seen this ... some free audio books available on Audible

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/rad...hCzztgdDeLXuV4S8z1Q24Lqi4JlOBXbGyll1_1id5BAbQ


----------



## DogLover1981

A possible positive here. My state of New Hampshire shut down *everything* slightly over a week ago even though there were few cases at the time. There appear to be little in the way of new cases of COVID-19 over the past few days and a huge majority of the tests are coming back negative. Depending on the time of day I see little traffic on the road which is an odd sight but means people are taking it super seriously.


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> I don't believe it!
> 
> It was *snowing* a few minutes ago!


Not that bad here! Thankfully!!


----------



## Jackie C

rona said:


> It's the first day of spring


Happy Spring Equinox
12 hours of day and 12 hours of night.

Spring is here and the grass has grown.
I wonder where the bird is hiding?
They say the bird is "on the wing" 
But that's absurd. The wing is on the bird.

After today, the days are getting longer and the nights shorter.


----------



## DogLover1981

DogLover1981 said:


> A possible positive here. My state of New Hampshire shut down *everything* slightly over a week ago even though there were few cases at the time. There appear to be little in the way of new cases of COVID-19 over the past few days and a huge majority of the tests are coming back negative. Depending on the time of day I see little traffic on the road which is an odd sight but means people are taking it super seriously.


The hospitals were preparing for an onslaught of cases here but so far only two people in need of hospital care in an entire state of over a million people. Might be the opposite of what they were expecting after witnessing the situation in Italy. O.O


----------



## rona

DogLover1981 said:


> The hospitals were preparing for an onslaught of cases here but so far only two people in need of hospital care in an entire state of over a million people. Might be the opposite of what they were expecting after witnessing the situation in Italy. O.O


Really frightening what's happening in Italy.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm a nurse on ICU, and one of my colleagues is socially distancing and not going out at all as she's "high risk" due to some health issues (although she's still working). I popped round to see her briefly and took her some hand sanitizer I'd made. 
She's also a semi-professional violinist with Leeds College of Music (v hard to get in if you're not a full-time student there). After I'd visited, she sent me a video of her playing Elgar's Nimrod from the "Enigma Variations", which she knows is my favourite classical piece. It was absolutely beautiful and I cried throughout.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> After today, the days are getting longer and the nights shorter.


If I've got stay in I'd rather it be dark so I can draw the curtains and snuggle up the old film on the TV or a good book.


----------



## Sairy

For anyone who hasn't discovered these before, I love the Pixar short films. This is one of my favourites


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MollySmith

Waterstones book shop isn't looking after their staff ... mindful of the title of this thread so moving on... I've found a new website to buy books from that connects to independent book shops! Very exciting. 
https://www.hive.co.uk/


----------



## Magyarmum

MollySmith said:


> Waterstones book shop isn't looking after their staff ... mindful of the title of this thread so moving on... I've found a new website to buy books from that connects to independent book shops! Very exciting.
> https://www.hive.co.uk/


I buy my books from The Book Depository UK because it's free delivery to anywhere in the world


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> I buy my books from The Book Depository UK because it's free delivery to anywhere in the world


I like them too, and Wordery


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> I'm a nurse on ICU, and one of my colleagues is socially distancing and not going out at all as she's "high risk" due to some health issues (although she's still working). I popped round to see her briefly and took her some hand sanitizer I'd made.
> She's also a semi-professional violinist with Leeds College of Music (v hard to get in if you're not a full-time student there). After I'd visited, she sent me a video of her playing Elgar's Nimrod from the "Enigma Variations", which she knows is my favourite classical piece. It was absolutely beautiful and I cried throughout.


Stay safe and well, have been thinking of you.


----------



## Magyarmum

MollySmith said:


> I like them too, and Wordery


I hadn't heard of Wordery. Looks interesting!

Thanks.


----------



## Rosie64

I took Chip for a little walk today as the weather was nice and popped into my local corner shop which I use a lot , on the off chance of them having bread and milk
as I am out of bread and very low on milk , they didn't have any on the shelves so I went to come out of the shop when the gentleman who runs the shop
asked what i was looking for , I told him and he asked when my birthday was , I replied that , that was a strange question to ask but told him any way .
He asked me if I would wait for just a moment went out the back of the shop and came back with a carrier bag containing bread milk half a dozen eggs a bag of potatoes.
and 2 toilet rolls .He is keeping these bags of things back from general sale for his regular over 70's customers that are having difficulty getting supplies and he will have them every week for as long as he can , he also delivered them for me because I couldn't carry them. If there is anything else in the way of essentials that I need at any time to give him a ring and he will add it to my bag if he possibly can and will be delivering my order. This has taken such a weight off my mind as my food stocks are getting very low and the only supermarket that I can get to is always empty of everything. I can now self Isolate properly without worrying about food for myself . I stocked up enough food for a month for Chip last week ( always but a months supply ) so he is ok
for now too .


----------



## MollySmith

I have a new book to read thanks to the CoVirus Reading Group on Twitter. Sharing here in case anyone else wants to join in.


----------



## MollySmith

DogLover1981 said:


> A possible positive here. My state of New Hampshire shut down *everything* slightly over a week ago even though there were few cases at the time. There appear to be little in the way of new cases of COVID-19 over the past few days and a huge majority of the tests are coming back negative. Depending on the time of day I see little traffic on the road which is an odd sight but means people are taking it super seriously.


So many posts on here are making me cry. This one especially. Stay safe


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> I hadn't heard of Wordery. Looks interesting!
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## MollySmith

Rosie64 said:


> I took Chip for a little walk today as the weather was nice and popped into my local corner shop which I use a lot , on the off chance of them having bread and milk
> as I am out of bread and very low on milk , they didn't have any on the shelves so I went to come out of the shop when the gentleman who runs the shop
> asked what i was looking for , I told him and he asked when my birthday was , I replied that , that was a strange question to ask but told him any way .
> He asked me if I would wait for just a moment went out the back of the shop and came back with a carrier bag containing bread milk half a dozen eggs a bag of potatoes.
> and 2 toilet rolls .He is keeping these bags of things back from general sale for his regular over 70's customers that are having difficulty getting supplies and he will have them every week for as long as he can , he also delivered them for me because I couldn't carry them. If there is anything else in the way of essentials that I need at any time to give him a ring and he will add it to my bag if he possibly can and will be delivering my order. This has taken such a weight off my mind as my food stocks are getting very low and the only supermarket that I can get to is always empty of everything. I can now self Isolate properly without worrying about food for myself . I stocked up enough food for a month for Chip last week ( always but a months supply ) so he is ok
> for now too .


That is the loveliest thing, it must be a huge weight off your mind.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rosie64 said:


> I took Chip for a little walk today as the weather was nice and popped into my local corner shop which I use a lot , on the off chance of them having bread and milk
> as I am out of bread and very low on milk , they didn't have any on the shelves so I went to come out of the shop when the gentleman who runs the shop
> asked what i was looking for , I told him and he asked when my birthday was , I replied that , that was a strange question to ask but told him any way .
> He asked me if I would wait for just a moment went out the back of the shop and came back with a carrier bag containing bread milk half a dozen eggs a bag of potatoes.
> and 2 toilet rolls .He is keeping these bags of things back from general sale for his regular over 70's customers that are having difficulty getting supplies and he will have them every week for as long as he can , he also delivered them for me because I couldn't carry them. If there is anything else in the way of essentials that I need at any time to give him a ring and he will add it to my bag if he possibly can and will be delivering my order. This has taken such a weight off my mind as my food stocks are getting very low and the only supermarket that I can get to is always empty of everything. I can now self Isolate properly without worrying about food for myself . I stocked up enough food for a month for Chip last week ( always but a months supply ) so he is ok
> for now too .


How lovely of him 

I just read this out to hubby and it brought me to tears doing so! Silly old fool I am, but it really touched me how thoughtful some people are and restores one's faith in humanity! 

I hope all his locals remember his kindness and keep his business thriving going forward.


----------



## Dimwit

MollySmith said:


> Here if you need a friend. Do feel free to drop me a line on FB anytime. I know your lovely woof has his unique ways but don't think you can't ask me for help. Big hug lovely x


Unique is one way to describe him 
Thank you, I know it is hard for a lot of people right now so it feels selfish to be feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## lullabydream

Dimwit said:


> Unique is one way to describe him
> Thank you, I know it is hard for a lot of people right now so it feels selfish to be feeling sorry for myself.


Mental health should never be a competition and is a genuine illness. You shouldn't feel selfish for being ill. 
Hugs to you
xxxx


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dimwit said:


> Thank you, I know it is hard for a lot of people right now so it feels selfish to be feeling sorry for myself.


Not at all - we're all affected differently and some cope better than others.

OH is really struggling to remain calm about it all at the moment as he feels so vulnerable given his health.

So long as we all keep talking about our fears and worries and supporting each other, we'll get through this.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Not at all - we're all affected differently and some cope better than others.
> 
> OH is really struggling to remain calm about it all at the moment as he feels so vulnerable given his health.
> 
> So long as we all keep talking about our fears and worries and supporting each other, we'll get through this.


Am not surprised to be honest, although speaking to my sister she's suffering with anxiety too which is so not like her. I think it's the absolute complete unknown about the whole situation.


----------



## Dave S

Well OK, it's hard to be happy sometimes and I know it's a bit naughty but I thought I would post this You Tube video featuring Fascinating Aida singing "Dogging". I thought it quite amusing.
If you are broadminded then watch, otherwise scroll on.


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> Unique is one way to describe him
> Thank you, I know it is hard for a lot of people right now so it feels selfish to be feeling sorry for myself.


no thanks needed and definitely no apologies, how you feel is very valid and important. Look after your lovely and unique woof and let him look after you in his extraordinary brilliant way.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> Well OK, it's hard to be happy sometimes and I know it's a bit naughty but I thought I would post this You Tube video featuring Fascinating Aida singing "Dogging". I thought it quite amusing.
> If you are broadminded then watch, otherwise scroll on.


I love them. Incredibly funny but a bit rude!


----------



## raysmyheart

I was glad to see this at the pond the other day


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looking in the shed for a spade this morning, discovered a stash of loo rolls and kitchen towels I'd bought months ago from a wholesalers and had completely forgotten about 

Make me an offer!


----------



## picaresque

As good a time as any for this


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Looking in the shed for a spade this morning, discovered a stash of loo rolls and kitchen towels I'd bought months ago from a wholesalers and had completely forgotten about
> 
> Make me an offer!
> 
> View attachment 434119


Ooh that's like finding a tenner in your purse you'd forgotten about! I expect you can sell a pack of 4 for £10!


----------



## Magyarmum

*The Daily Mash*

*Loo roll aisles to be turned into intensive care beds*
23rd March 2020








*UNUSED supermarket aisles that once, long ago, contained toilet paper could be repurposed as pop-up intensive care units. *

Asda, Tesco and Morrison's have already volunteered their aisles, which could hold as many as eight beds each, while Waitrose aisles will be made available for BUPA members.

Health secretary Matt Hancock, who never really wanted the job and does not know what he has done to deserve this, said: "This is called taking the initiative in a crisis.

"Patients will be stacked three high where the Andrex used to be, with essential equipment wheeled through in those cages from out the back. Blood and plasma can easily be stored in the milk fridges."

The measures are expected to be in place until toilet roll is freely available or the end of 2025, whichever comes first.

Grocery replenishment supervisor and junior trauma surgeon Tom Booker said: "There may be scope for more areas of our store to be turned into field hospital facilities.

"For example, once this final box of lentil pasta goes we can turn these shelves into a small A&E unit for panic-buying-related injuries."


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> *The Daily Mash*
> 
> *Loo roll aisles to be turned into intensive care beds*
> 23rd March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNUSED supermarket aisles that once, long ago, contained toilet paper could be repurposed as pop-up intensive care units. *
> 
> Asda, Tesco and Morrison's have already volunteered their aisles, which could hold as many as eight beds each, while Waitrose aisles will be made available for BUPA members.
> 
> Health secretary Matt Hancock, who never really wanted the job and does not know what he has done to deserve this, said: "This is called taking the initiative in a crisis.
> 
> "Patients will be stacked three high where the Andrex used to be, with essential equipment wheeled through in those cages from out the back. Blood and plasma can easily be stored in the milk fridges."
> 
> The measures are expected to be in place until toilet roll is freely available or the end of 2025, whichever comes first.
> 
> Grocery replenishment supervisor and junior trauma surgeon Tom Booker said: "There may be scope for more areas of our store to be turned into field hospital facilities.
> 
> "For example, once this final box of *lentil pasta* goes we can turn these shelves into a small A&E unit for panic-buying-related injuries."


Lentil Pasta.. give me that _*right now!*_ I have started to dream of pasta!


----------



## O2.0

I forgot to revisit the repotted pineapples  
They're in their new pots and living outside for now, as long as we don't have another cold spell. It's been raining all day and they seem very happy.

The other two pots are a potato and avocado, we shall see how they do


----------



## MollySmith

TED talks about communites and hope - I'm sure we're all well versed in keeping in touch thanks to PF but I'm sure there's loads to learn and look at the names! 
https://www.ted.com/about/programs-initiatives/ted-connects-community-hope


----------



## havoc

Just seen a meme on FB saying that my reactive hellhound is now reclassified as a ‘social distancing assistance dog’ .


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> Just seen a meme on FB saying that my reactive hellhound is now reclassified as a 'social distancing assistance dog' .


Brilliant people tend to give Loki a wide berth spinning around in the end of his lead like Tigger on speed.


----------



## MollySmith

Patrick Stewart posting a sonnet a day... bliss!

https://www.timeout.com/london/news..._AArMGCpdKnfL4Vg7bKDKfQojk#Echobox=1584984874


----------



## MollySmith

One for us who know. How lucky we are to have ways of connecting here


----------



## Jason25

Just seen on the local news that a cornish cider farm is making hand sanitiser and is gonna give a local hospital 100 litres of sanitiser a week for free. Love it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe we’ll all change the way we live just a little in the long term with these enforced measures, for the benefit of all?


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

How times have changed!

https://xpatloop.com/channels/2020/...4qxmAi5Anqf5Uks799YCiU6WAcizfj_e_2Lf6IMXCPmr4

*Video: Google Celebrates 'Father Of Infection Control', Hungarian Doctor Semmelweis*


----------



## Sairy

Moments of positivity during the crisis. Holly just dropped her toy next to George and waited patiently for him to throw it


----------



## O2.0

I thought this article was very wise and helpful - that discomfort you're feeling is grief:
https://hbr.org/2020/03/that-discom...F9trJKiImvsigs-W0ii56y_YPJsdX-tWBBAbShGkAZJGQ

Also, would anyone like another video of Bates mooching around at the creek?


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> I thought this article was very wise and helpful - that discomfort you're feeling is grief:
> https://hbr.org/2020/03/that-discom...F9trJKiImvsigs-W0ii56y_YPJsdX-tWBBAbShGkAZJGQ
> 
> Also, would anyone like another video of Bates mooching around at the creek?


It's a great article, I saw it this morning and well worth looking at. As is Bates at the creek!


----------



## MollySmith

I've had an article written about me...(that last bit may or may not be true...:Hilarious)

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news...VTMZB6C0tfuQVc8RGw2YaPr8TqpOe9YM8qXjFc9QCstbw


----------



## Siskin

I’m sitting on the sofa with the patio door partly open with the sun streaming in. Outside a chiff chaff is singing along with a wren. In the distance rooks and jackdaws are cawing and a buzzard occasionally mews. It’s just wonderful


----------



## O2.0

Boring walk back from the mailbox but peaceful, lots of birds singing and old man dog puttering about


----------



## raysmyheart

MollySmith said:


> One for us who know. How lucky we are to have ways of connecting here
> 
> View attachment 434181


I used to love to pore over paper maps and atlases when I was younger and before computers. I used to dream of traveling. I kind of miss those maps!



O2.0 said:


> I forgot to revisit the repotted pineapples
> They're in their new pots and living outside for now, as long as we don't have another cold spell. It's been raining all day and they seem very happy.
> 
> The other two pots are a potato and avocado, we shall see how they do
> 
> View attachment 434162


Those are looking great and very hardy!


----------



## Boxer123

Sairy said:


> Moments of positivity during the crisis. Holly just dropped her toy next to George and waited patiently for him to throw it
> 
> View attachment 434241


Oh my so cute we definitely need daily Holly and George updates through this time.


----------



## Sairy

Boxer123 said:


> Oh my so cute we definitely need daily Holly and George updates through this time.


With pleasure. I took this photo this afternoon out in the garden. Not Holly, but Herbie is cute too.


----------



## Sairy

Theres been a complete disregard for playground closures on one of our local walks!


----------



## rona

Brighton & Hove Albion have ring-fenced a minimum of one thousand tickets covering future matches to be donated to front line NHS heroes fighting the coronavirus.


----------



## Bisbow

OH and I have spent most of the morning sitting in thr sun soaking up vitamin d
it is so quiet today hardly any traffic on the by pass or through the village
I can even hear the water trickling into the pond
Forgot all about the woes of the world for a while


----------



## Dave S

Well having retired a few years ago and now self-employed (or was), my garden is looking the best, all the veg beds dug over, potatoes planted, rhubarb growing, etc even cleaned the patio. All looking good thanks to having to stay at home.

Went to Tescos this morning but as I was up early due to a restless dog I was there at 8am, an hour before the "Oldies " hour. Not very busy and lots on the shelves apart from flour and eggs to name a few things.
The social distancing lines were all marked out and the staff were happy and courteous as usual, it really was a pleasant experience this time and I had a laugh with both the staff member making sure we stayed at the lines and the lady at the check out.

Hope everyone else treated them with the same respect.

Happy days.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> all the veg beds dug over


I'm spacing my digging and things like cleaning windows, to use it as part of my daily exercise


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> I'm spacing my digging and things like cleaning windows, to use it as part of my daily exercise


My problem now is that I shall have to start a spring clean in the house as garden is up to date.


----------



## catz4m8z

Seem to have fallen into a Youtube hole of budget cooking recipes and how people managed back in the ol' days! Very interesting to see how people managed on rationing in the war and its giving me plenty of ideas for how to stretch things and be more inventive.
Hoping to come out of this experience with a healthier diet and a less wasteful attitude!


----------



## Siskin

I just had a bowl of soup and a couple of slices of toast for tea which was fine, my appetite is jaded still. It's my husband who eats a lot more then then me, if I don't fancy what he wants I let him get on with it himself and then have mine later


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> My problem now is that I shall have to start a spring clean in the house as garden is up to date.


Well, you didn't think that one out did you?


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Well, you didn't think that one out did you?


Not really but if it needs doing I will sort it apart from decorating and someone else will do it.
(Unless I need to do any cooking that is)

I try to think of everyday as a good day, even if I don't feel 100% which is not very often. Keep thinking and feeling positive and the feel good factor is amazing, even with this latest trouble.


----------



## Jason25

Over 500,000 people have signed up as voluntary staff to help the NHS, this is why I have total faith we will sail through this as a country


----------



## purringcats




----------



## purringcats

Jason25 said:


> Over 500,000 people have signed up as voluntary staff to help the NHS, this is why I have total faith we will sail through this as a country


This is amazing so many people have signed up to help the NHS. I hope that this country gets through this soon.


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156867047432483


----------



## Dimwit

Jason25 said:


> Over 500,000 people have signed up as voluntary staff to help the NHS


I signed up. I am also a volunteer for Saint John Ambulance so have signed up for whatever I can do to help there as well (work permitting)


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> I signed up. I am also a volunteer for Saint John Ambulance so have signed up for whatever I can do to help there as well (work permitting)


Signed up to!


----------



## MollySmith

My veg box scheme needed help and they’ve sent out recruitment forms which I sent to two friends who now have paid work.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I think farmers need help too. So far 10000 volunteered but they need 80000 to do the work


----------



## raysmyheart

The Sun is brilliant on my street this evening.


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> I think farmers need help too. So far 10000 volunteered but they need 80000 to do the work


I believe these are paid jobs


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> I believe these are paid jobs


Ah! Hopefully more take up the jobs then


----------



## Magyarmum

South Africa

The next month is going to be rough, and there's going to be times that you feel frustrated and upset.

When that happens just stop for a second and consider many of the others facing lockdown around the world right now.

You should quickly self-correct to gratitude and empathy.


----------



## Dave S

Smile for the day....


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

One of my lovely daughter in law is off work as the restaurant closed so she made this today;










Based on a Victoria sponge, shame I will not be able to try it.


----------



## Dave S

My other DIL is rather more busy;


----------



## O2.0

@Ceiling Kitty is back!!! I hate that it took a pandemic, but so happy to "see" her


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> @Ceiling Kitty is back!!! I hate that it took a pandemic, but so happy to "see" her


Yes, and I hope she stays


----------



## Dave S

2 out of the 3 dogs are either waiting for dinner or wondering why they are not having a second walk...………….


----------



## Cully

Just spent a couple of hours playing Angry Birds Star Wars. I must have a search through games I haven't played for ages (years?). It all helps to pass the time and is a bit of a change from chasing delivery slots.


----------



## O2.0

Raccoon prints at the stream


----------



## HarlequinCat

O2.0 said:


> Raccoon prints at the stream


They sort of look like weird little human hand prints


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> They sort of look like weird little human hand prints


Maybe it's a baby sasquatch... Be careful near that water @O2.0... You just never know with all these conspiracy theories currently


----------



## O2.0

lullabydream said:


> Maybe it's a baby sasquatch... Be careful near that water @O2.0... You just never know with all these conspiracy theories currently


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Just spent a couple of hours playing Angry Birds Star Wars. I must have a search through games I haven't played for ages (years?). It all helps to pass the time and is a bit of a change from chasing delivery slots.


Ive been playing The Sims 4.....just going to the gym, the nightclub, socializing with all my Sim friends! (and there is always toilet paper!):Hilarious

Also I made chocolate brownies today so.....:Smug


----------



## Cully

Just listening, half watching some stand up on Prime while checking PF. Multi tasking :Smuggrin


----------



## margy

I'm on a late shift tonight and it's been lovely but a bit eerie to be the only car on the A1.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> I'm on a late shift tonight and it's been lovely but a bit eerie to be the only car on the A1.


That sounds unbelievable!


----------



## margy

I know very strange, I did see an ambulance and a few trucks but no cars until I got near our town! With nothing open even then I only saw 2 cars.


----------



## Psygon

My heating is broken. No heating no hot water. Which may not sound very positive but it means tonks have to snuggle up and then I can take cute pics (while wearing big jumpers because I am cold).


----------



## Guest

Lying in bed relaxing while the sun is streaming in while watching Nova happily snoozing in her crate after some training and hide and seek in the garden. I suffer from anxiety too but trying to stay positive and keep things in perspective.


----------



## Guest

And my therapist sent me a couple of voice messages with tips helping ease tension on your mind. Feeling so grateful she is taking the time to message me on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Jason25

At times like this I do feel really grateful I live in the country I'm in, I am self isolating, but I've got a garden, pretty much unlimited supply of films and TV to watch, lots of gadgets like phones, cameras, even started playing with a sewing machine. I can play games on my xbox too, brilliant broadband for downloads, streaming films etc. My daisy is brilliant fun, lots of games and training to keep us sane.

I feel bad for the people in more poorer countries going into lockdown, who isn't as wealthy as us, who don't have things like even a TV or some way of getting on the Internet. I can't imagine how awful it is for them.


----------



## Dave S

Morning all.

Well it's a lovely bright start to the day here in Davey county.

There is a lovely blue sky and white clouds dotted about, bit chilly with a breeze/wind but that's OK as it is a good day for gardening or dog agility training outside - found a video on facebook explain all the different crosses - behind, german, (In Germany they call it a French) blind, flind etc so good to practise.

The neighbours are all still inside and it is very quiet here apart from the birds twittering in the willow tree opposite my dining room.

Hopefully all the fruit and veg I planted and sowed this week will start to grow, and we can have a good selection of home grown produce in a few months.
At that time I will let older grand daughter come in if we are able and she can pick some fruit and veg to take home.

Spring clean is going well, not rushing it, need to empty and clean out a base unit full of decorating stuff (don't tell the wife) and sort out the top of a cabinet where all sorts of dusty objects are and that will be the side passageway/lobby/dog quarters finished.

Looking forward to getting the dogs out for a run before thinking about what I may bake later on - I fancy doing something dough based.

Cooking sausage toad in the hole for dinner, wife will help, lots of roasties and veg. Crumble or apple and cranberry pie for afters with lashings of custard.

Yes, stay positive and fit - we can get over this inconvenience, our parents went through far worse in the war and came out better and that was for 7 years and rationing for a few more and just think, in those days there were no mobile phones, computers, play stations, internet, televisions, X boxes etc, all the things we take for granted in this day and age. We really have nothing to complain about have we.

*Have a great day.*


----------



## Boxer123

I think another positive to come out of this is that although I can’t see family and friends we are talking on face time and the house party app so much more than I normally do.


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well it's a lovely bright start to the day here in Davey county.
> 
> There is a lovely blue sky and white clouds dotted about, bit chilly with a breeze/wind but that's OK as it is a good day for gardening or dog agility training outside - found a video on facebook explain all the different crosses - behind, german, (In Germany they call it a French) blind, flind etc so good to practise.
> 
> The neighbours are all still inside and it is very quiet here apart from the birds twittering in the willow tree opposite my dining room.
> 
> Hopefully all the fruit and veg I planted and sowed this week will start to grow, and we can have a good selection of home grown produce in a few months.
> At that time I will let older grand daughter come in if we are able and she can pick some fruit and veg to take home.
> 
> Spring clean is going well, not rushing it, need to empty and clean out a base unit full of decorating stuff (don't tell the wife) and sort out the top of a cabinet where all sorts of dusty objects are and that will be the side passageway/lobby/dog quarters finished.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the dogs out for a run before thinking about what I may bake later on - I fancy doing something dough based.
> 
> Cooking sausage toad in the hole for dinner, wife will help, lots of roasties and veg. Crumble or apple and cranberry pie for afters with lashings of custard.
> 
> Yes, stay positive and fit - we can get over this inconvenience, our parents went through far worse in the war and came out better and that was for 7 years and rationing for a few more and just think, in those days there were no mobile phones, computers, play stations, internet, televisions, X boxes etc, all the things we take for granted in this day and age. We really have nothing to complain about have we.
> 
> *Have a great day.*


Your Sunday lunch sounds yummy. May I beg a take away off you? Please???


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> Your Sunday lunch sounds yummy. May I beg a take away off you? Please???


I was thinking exactly the same thing

My neighbour cooked up a batch of sweet potato and butternut squash soup and sent some over to us.

Whilst taking Isla for my exercise and to pick up the paper (they are left in a box up the road) I met a lady walking a Shiba Inu. Although familiar with the breed on paper, never seen one before. Smaller then I thought. Both dogs would have loved to have said hello and a play.


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing
> 
> My neighbour cooked up a batch of sweet potato and butternut squash soup and sent some over to us.
> 
> Whilst taking Isla for my exercise and to pick up the paper (they are left in a box up the road) I met a lady walking a Shiba Inu. Although familiar with the breed on paper, never seen one before. Smaller then I thought. Both dogs would have loved to have said hello and a play.


How big is the SI in comparison with a more familiar breed e.g. staffie sized?


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> My heating is broken. No heating no hot water. Which may not sound very positive but it means tonks have to snuggle up and then I can take cute pics (while wearing big jumpers because I am cold).
> 
> View attachment 434784


Oh 'eck, what will you do about the heating and water, have you got an option B? Ok option B is the Tonks, but option C perhaps.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I think another positive to come out of this is that although I can't see family and friends we are talking on face time and the house party app so much more than I normally do.


same here. Our families are not in the same country and we are all in different time zones so it can be difficult to talk to each other. Now that no one is at school and most work from home, we've talked so much more!


----------



## Cully

@Psygon , hope this link works


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> @Psygon , hope this link works


Thank you for that 

I'm crying with laughter


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> Oh 'eck, what will you do about the heating and water, have you got an option B? Ok option B is the Tonks, but option C perhaps.


We managed to speak to the company that delivers us wood for our wood burner and he is making us a delivery this morning. So we will have heat soon.

Also spoke to a boiler engineer and as it's an emergency he can come out this week and take a look. Of course there is no guarantee he can fix it, so we will have to wait and see what happens.

I'm staying positive... I'll just have to make sure the video is off on all my meetings for a few days until we have hot water again :-D


----------



## catz4m8z

Psygon said:


> I'm staying positive... I'll just have to make sure the video is off on all my meetings for a few days until we have hot water again :-D


Just remember you can make your own hot water! My boiler broke about 2 years ago and I have never yet come across a situation where I couldnt create my own!

Making leek and potato soup later on which I love (will have to use frozen mashed potato as no fresh in shops but Im optimistic it will still taste ok!).


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Just remember you can make your own hot water! My boiler broke about 2 years ago and I have never yet come across a situation where I couldnt create my own!
> 
> Making leek and potato soup later on which I love (will have to use frozen mashed potato as no fresh in shops but Im optimistic it will still taste ok!).


When I first moved into this house, for the first 4 months I had no bathroom. toilet or kitchen. All water had to be brought in from an outside tap and the outside loo was halfway up the garden. I did have a wood burning stove though on which I cooked and heated water and I bathed and washed my clothes in a large baby bath. Great fun was had by all

Snap! II'm just finishing the leek and potato soup I made, for lunch today. As I decided I need a change from soup I'm now making a Spanish tortilla which should last for a few days. Tonight I'm having Turkish split pea stew


----------



## Magyarmum

The storks are back in Hungary ......................... it must be SPRING!


----------



## Dave S

SbanR said:


> Your Sunday lunch sounds yummy. May I beg a take away off you? Please???


No probs, shall plate you a meal.


----------



## MollySmith

Morning everyone.

Yesterday I cleaned out our larder cupboard and found a bag of gluten free flour. We have some overripe bananas so I’m making banana and walnut loaf and some Playing Hooky Cookies (I’m hoping we might have some Kitchen Wizards here). Will make a curry for tea.

It is really cold here today, a brisk walk with Molly and we passed 9 dogs, nice and calm (I often forget what a big thing this is). Managed to get a couple of clematis plants online too. 

Pleased to see police out checking everyone.. never thought I’d say that!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> @Psygon , hope this link works


I love this programme so much!


----------



## Sairy

Holly's attitude to her work cheers me up. Filmed this round this morning for an online obedience competition. It lacks accuracy, but I just love how happy she is to be working. It was soooooo windy outside.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I found some yeast in my larder cupboard......

Expired in 2017!


----------



## Magyarmum

When you're on your own at home and feeling lonely




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649248272310476


----------



## Magyarmum

This is me .........................


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I found some yeast in my larder cupboard......
> 
> Expired in 2017!


Are you going to use it?

How long will flour last after use by dates?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Are you going to use it?
> 
> How long will flour last after use by dates?


No - doubt it would work (even if it didn't poison me ) so would be a waste of flour to make a brick!


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Are you going to use it?
> 
> How long will flour last after use by dates?


Might just be about to find out:Yuck


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> No - doubt it would work (even if it didn't poison me ) so would be a waste of flour to make a brick!


That's what I'm thinking, but I've not got fresh flour or yeast. If a have a dog at the back of cupboards it's possible there's ancient flour and yeast.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> No - doubt it would work (even if it didn't poison me ) so would be a waste of flour to make a brick!


nah...it would be fine! Just use the wonderful world of Youtube to look up flatbread recipes! Expand your horizons!

I found a 1kg bag of dried red lentil at the back of my cupboard so will be making lentil dhal later in the week (probably with roti as I have wholemeal flour in).


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> No - doubt it would work (even if it didn't poison me ) so would be a waste of flour to make a brick!


I've been making bread over the last week with yeast and flour that went out of date last year and it tastes pretty good :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> I've been making bread over the last week with yeast and flour that went out of date last year and it tastes pretty good :Hilarious


I didn't realise my flour was out of date that I use to make sauce till my son sorted the cupboard out.. Then he complained I had been using it.. He had been eating the sauces too no one was ill!


----------



## Cully

Just had my ASDA delivery and was pleased to see they sent the Elmlea but not the choc chip muffins to pour it over. Noooooooooooo! Can you freeze it?
Also subbed almond milk with soya:Yuck. And the smallest bag of cat litter I've ever seen. If you hear of someone in Kent had their gravel drive nicked in the middle of the night, I did it:Shamefullyembarrased.


----------



## Lurcherlad

You can freeze normal cream if you whip it first .... worth a try


----------



## HarlequinCat




----------



## rona

Anyone want a souvenir? 

https://www.bobmoran.co.uk/shop-originals-2020/280320

A snip


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> Are you going to use it?
> 
> How long will flour last after use by dates?


tbf I looked to see if the flour was free of weavils and use it. :Nailbiting


----------



## Psygon

My husband was speaking to the neighbours over the fence, just checking everything was ok. He mentioned we have no flour or bread and a little while later they left us a bread maker and some flour outside =-O

So kind


----------



## Magyarmum

Posted by the Hungarian Government today thanking people for staying at home and for the solidarity shown by all Hungarians. They're singing is a traditional Hungarian song




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=202383047878813


----------



## Rosie64

I have just got back from taking Chip for our daily walk round the deserted bus station , some where on our walk Chip picked up something in his paw and was refusing to walk .
I had to pick him up and carry him which for me is no mean feat with crutches , I had not gone far when i heard someone behind me ask if I had a problem and did I need help.
When I turned round there was a man stood at a distance who said " I can see your struggling would you like some help " I replied that " I would love some help but as things are at the moment I don't think that would be wise but thank you for offering ". the man then got a face mask out of his pocket and a new , out of the packet pair of disposable gloves which he then used hand sanitiser on and said " does this make any difference ". I took a chance and put Chip in a sit and moved back for the man to pick Chip up who then carried him home for me , I was so so grateful to him , it would have taken me ages to get Chip home on my own , he may be small but I find him heavy to carry . I know in these times that it was not wise but all precautions were taken that could be , evidently the man has been walking dogs for his elderly neighbours which is why he had the mask , gloves e.t.c in his pocket . On inspection Chip had a thorn in his main pad which I have now got out and he is fine .


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> I have just got back from taking Chip for our daily walk round the deserted bus station , some where on our walk Chip picked up something in his paw and was refusing to walk .
> I had to pick him up and carry him which for me is no mean feat with crutches , I had not gone far when i heard someone behind me ask if I had a problem and did I need help.
> When I turned round there was a man stood at a distance who said " I can see your struggling would you like some help " I replied that " I would love some help but as things are at the moment I don't think that would be wise but thank you for offering ". the man then got a face mask out of his pocket and a new , out of the packet pair of disposable gloves which he then used hand sanitiser on and said " does this make any difference ". I took a chance and put Chip in a sit and moved back for the man to pick Chip up who then carried him home for me , I was so so grateful to him , it would have taken me ages to get Chip home on my own , he may be small but I find him heavy to carry . I know in these times that it was not wise but all precautions were taken that could be , evidently the man has been walking dogs for his elderly neighbours which is why he had the mask , gloves e.t.c in his pocket . On inspection Chip had a thorn in his main pad which I have now got out and he is fine .


What a lovely man
Sometimes things are going to be needed. Fingers crossed for you.
I'm going to have to take a slight risk this week for my friend. It's just got to happen


----------



## Boxer123

Rosie64 said:


> I have just got back from taking Chip for our daily walk round the deserted bus station , some where on our walk Chip picked up something in his paw and was refusing to walk .
> I had to pick him up and carry him which for me is no mean feat with crutches , I had not gone far when i heard someone behind me ask if I had a problem and did I need help.
> When I turned round there was a man stood at a distance who said " I can see your struggling would you like some help " I replied that " I would love some help but as things are at the moment I don't think that would be wise but thank you for offering ". the man then got a face mask out of his pocket and a new , out of the packet pair of disposable gloves which he then used hand sanitiser on and said " does this make any difference ". I took a chance and put Chip in a sit and moved back for the man to pick Chip up who then carried him home for me , I was so so grateful to him , it would have taken me ages to get Chip home on my own , he may be small but I find him heavy to carry . I know in these times that it was not wise but all precautions were taken that could be , evidently the man has been walking dogs for his elderly neighbours which is why he had the mask , gloves e.t.c in his pocket . On inspection Chip had a thorn in his main pad which I have now got out and he is fine .


That's really kind.


----------



## Dave S

SbanR said:


> Your Sunday lunch sounds yummy. May I beg a take away off you? Please???












We waited for you and you never showed up so unfortunately...……………


----------



## Cleo38

I had a video call with my sister, my niece & my mum today …. OMG, I laughed so much as my mum struggled to get her phone round the correct way & position it. It was hilarious & she was laughing so much which didn't help as the first few mins we were all in hysterics! So lovely to be able to speak to everyone & catch up even tho we are all miles apart


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> View attachment 434865
> 
> 
> We waited for you and you never showed up so unfortunately...……………
> 
> View attachment 434866


:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Oh you wicked, wicked man. Karma will catch up with you!


----------



## O2.0

Not exactly positive stuff, but figured it might at least be distracting 
For those of you not lucky enough to experience them, behold the fire ant. AKA piss ants, red ants and other unpleasant names as their bite is highly unpleasant.
This is a huge mound, easy to avoid, but these buggers can be sneaky and sometimes you can stand near a pile and not know it until you have hundreds of them on you biting you.

First photo is innocent little (well, not so little) pile, then about a second after stepping on it.


----------



## Siskin

My late BIL and his wife used to live in Mississippi and fire ants were the bane of their lives. Pete got bitten once and never forgot the pain


----------



## O2.0

Siskin said:


> My late BIL and his wife used to live in Mississippi and fire ants were the bane of their lives. Pete got bitten once and never forgot the pain


They're horrible little beasts from hell. I really do lose all my "one with nature" sensibilities when it comes to fire ants. And I'm a slow learner so at least once a summer I get a good set of bites. You never get bitten by just one :Rage


----------



## Guest

I was given some apples and pears as we were going into state of emergency last week. I forgot about them and they were getting a bit old so I stewed them and am looking forward to apple and pear crumble tonight!


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=215645456316921


----------



## Dimwit

I had a video chat with my family yesterday which was chaos and very much dominated by the children but it was lovely to see my nephew and niece again. My sister bought my mum copies of my nephew's favourite bedtime stories (he is autistic so insists on the same stories every night) so she can read them via skype - he was absolutely thrilled to still be able to have "granny stories".
I worry about my mum - not just the possibility of her getting ill, but it's coming up to the 2-year anniversary of both my dad and granny (her mum) dying so it is a difficult time. At least we can video chat with her and I have ordered a few small presents to be delivered to her flat.

ETA: the other positive thing is that I no longer look like such a sad billy-no-mates when colleagues ask the usual 'how was your weekend/what did you do?' questions because nobody is allowed to go out and have a life


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

I can imagine doing this with my lot - in fact I might just do so later 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557220371585459



J


----------



## Dave S

Well another bright and sunny day and having to stay indoors etc thought a laugh with the great Victoria Woods would be appropriate - one of her best songs; The ballad of Freda and Barry.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=648680092617925


----------



## catz4m8z

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I can imagine doing this with my lot - in fact I might just do so later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557220371585459


OMG! Nice to see people are hoarding toilet roll for a good purpose!
Im actually getting on so well with my new toilet cloth/spray combo that Ive ordered a portable bidet (well, squeezy bottle!LOL:Hilarious) and will come out of this situation never needing toilet roll again!:Smug
Also ordered some silicone baking sheets so I dont have to buy baking paper or foil again either. Might as well see how green I can go whilst Im trying to avoid the supermarket.


----------



## MollySmith

Finally found a routine to fit in kettlebells. I already do Pilates first thing but neglected strength training. Going away and then coming back to self isolating has thrown my routine completely. Tested out a 45 minute Fitness Blender after Molly’s tea and brain games, seemed to go okay even if my dog thought it was good to join in with anything floor based... 

I’m very pleased with myself.


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> I had a video chat with my family yesterday which was chaos and very much dominated by the children but it was lovely to see my nephew and niece again. My sister bought my mum copies of my nephew's favourite bedtime stories (he is autistic so insists on the same stories every night) so she can read them via skype - he was absolutely thrilled to still be able to have "granny stories".
> I worry about my mum - not just the possibility of her getting ill, but it's coming up to the 2-year anniversary of both my dad and granny (her mum) dying so it is a difficult time. At least we can video chat with her and I have ordered a few small presents to be delivered to her flat.
> *
> ETA: the other positive thing is that I no longer look like such a sad billy-no-mates when colleagues ask the usual 'how was your weekend/what did you do?' questions because nobody is allowed to go out and have a life*


I hear you  I have more of a social life online these days, we are leading the charge!


----------



## Dave S

Well another bright sunny day in the outside world.
Time inside though to take a trip down memory lane, is anyone here old enough, apart from me, to remember the Magic Roundabout?






Boiiiiing!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Sairy

I saw this nice idea on Facebook and I'm not sure if it's already been mentioned on here or not. Get a jar and every time you want to do something that you can't currently do then write it down and pop it in the jar. When this is all over you can read the things in the jar and do each one, which you will probably really appreciate. I have started mine this morning. 

Also, out of interest, has anyone been keeping a journal about this at all?


----------



## rona

Something worthwhile to learn. I'm giving it a go even though my memory isn't all it should be
https://www.british-sign.co.uk/

They are putting one sign a day on their twitter feed


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Something worthwhile to learn. I'm giving it a go even though my memory isn't all it should be
> https://www.british-sign.co.uk/
> 
> They are putting one sign a day on their twitter feed


I think I will as well because my friends who are moving to Hungary and will be living close to where I live, are both profoundly deaf


----------



## O2.0

Sairy said:


> Also, out of interest, has anyone been keeping a journal about this at all?


I've been encouraging all the teens in my life to do exactly that, but I'm such a dummy and haven't taken my own advice!


----------



## rona




----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

rona said:


>


Love it 

J


----------



## rona

Plane with 5 passengers on board, Donald Trump, Boris Johnson, Nicola Sturgeon, The Pope and a ten year old school boy. The plane is about to crash and there are only 4 parachutes.

Trump said I need one. I’m the smartest man in the USA and am needed to sort out the problems of the World!’, takes one and jumps.

Nicola Sturgeon I need one I've got to sort out Scotland. Takes one and Jumps says 

The Pope said ‘I need one as the world needs the Catholic Church.’ He takes one and jumps.

Boris said to the ten year old: "You can have the last parachute. I've lived my life, yours is only just starting."

The 10 year old replied: "Don’t worry, there are 2 parachutes left, the smartest man in the USA took my school bag."


----------



## Magyarmum

That's hilarious!


----------



## HarlequinCat




----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> Plane with 5 passengers on board, Donald Trump, Boris Johnson, Nicola Sturgeon, The Pope and a ten year old school boy. The plane is about to crash and there are only 4 parachutes.
> 
> Trump said I need one. I'm the smartest man in the USA and am needed to sort out the problems of the World!', takes one and jumps.
> 
> Nicola Sturgeon I need one I've got to sort out Scotland. Takes one and Jumps says
> 
> The Pope said 'I need one as the world needs the Catholic Church.' He takes one and jumps.
> 
> Boris said to the ten year old: "You can have the last parachute. I've lived my life, yours is only just starting."
> 
> The 10 year old replied: "Don't worry, there are 2 parachutes left, the smartest man in the USA took my school bag."


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Plane with 5 passengers on board, Donald Trump, Boris Johnson, Nicola Sturgeon, The Pope and a ten year old school boy. The plane is about to crash and there are only 4 parachutes.
> 
> Trump said I need one. I'm the smartest man in the USA and am needed to sort out the problems of the World!', takes one and jumps.
> 
> Nicola Sturgeon I need one I've got to sort out Scotland. Takes one and Jumps says
> 
> The Pope said 'I need one as the world needs the Catholic Church.' He takes one and jumps.
> 
> Boris said to the ten year old: "You can have the last parachute. I've lived my life, yours is only just starting."
> 
> The 10 year old replied: "Don't worry, there are 2 parachutes left, the smartest man in the USA took my school bag."


Brilliant :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Dave S

Been trawling the net for accidental humour and found this.

Hope you enjoy it and have a good, positive day and enjoy the clean air, no traffic, birds singing and all that we have forgotten due to our busy lives.

*12 of the finest (unintentional) double-entendres ever aired on TV and Radio*

1. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator - 
'This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother.'

...
2. New Zealand Rugby Commentator - 
'Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Daryl Gibson comes inside of him.'

3. Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator - 
'And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria .. I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing!'

4. Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977 - 
'Ah, isn't that nice.. The wife of the Cambridge President is kissing the Cox of the Oxford crew..'

5. US PGA Commentator - 
'One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them ........
Oh my god !! What have I just said??'

6. Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said: 
'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'

7. A female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked, 
'So Bob, where's that eight inches you promised me last night?' 
Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too, because they were laughing so hard!

8. Steve Ryder covering the US Masters: 
'Ballesteros felt much better today after a 69 yesterday.'

9. Clair Frisby talking about a jumbo hot dog on Look North said: 
'There's nothing like a big hot sausage inside you on a cold night like this. '

10 Mike Hallett discussing missed snooker shots on Sky Sports: 
'Stephen Hendry jumps on Steve Davis's misses every chance he gets.'

11. Michael Buerk on watching Philippa Forrester cuddle up to a male astronomer for warmth during BBC1's UK eclipse coverage remarked: 
'They seem cold out there, they're rubbing each other and he's only come in his shorts.'

12. Ken Brown commentating on golfer Nick Faldo and his caddie Fanny Sunneson lining-up shots at the Scottish Open: 
'Some weeks Nick likes to use Fanny, other weeks he prefers to do it by himself.'


----------



## rona

MVI_5416 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

This is a video. Click to play


----------



## Nonnie

Dave S said:


> Been trawling the net for accidental humour and found this.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it and have a good, positive day and enjoy the clean air, no traffic, birds singing and all that we have forgotten due to our busy lives.
> 
> *12 of the finest (unintentional) double-entendres ever aired on TV and Radio*
> 
> 1. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator -
> 'This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother.'
> 
> ...
> 2. New Zealand Rugby Commentator -
> 'Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Daryl Gibson comes inside of him.'
> 
> 3. Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator -
> 'And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria .. I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing!'
> 
> 4. Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977 -
> 'Ah, isn't that nice.. The wife of the Cambridge President is kissing the Cox of the Oxford crew..'
> 
> 5. US PGA Commentator -
> 'One of the reasons Arnie (Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them ........
> Oh my god !! What have I just said??'
> 
> 6. Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said:
> 'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'
> 
> 7. A female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked,
> 'So Bob, where's that eight inches you promised me last night?'
> Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too, because they were laughing so hard!
> 
> 8. Steve Ryder covering the US Masters:
> 'Ballesteros felt much better today after a 69 yesterday.'
> 
> 9. Clair Frisby talking about a jumbo hot dog on Look North said:
> 'There's nothing like a big hot sausage inside you on a cold night like this. '
> 
> 10 Mike Hallett discussing missed snooker shots on Sky Sports:
> 'Stephen Hendry jumps on Steve Davis's misses every chance he gets.'
> 
> 11. Michael Buerk on watching Philippa Forrester cuddle up to a male astronomer for warmth during BBC1's UK eclipse coverage remarked:
> 'They seem cold out there, they're rubbing each other and he's only come in his shorts.'
> 
> 12. Ken Brown commentating on golfer Nick Faldo and his caddie Fanny Sunneson lining-up shots at the Scottish Open:
> 'Some weeks Nick likes to use Fanny, other weeks he prefers to do it by himself.'


This is very much my level of humour.


----------



## rona

https://candidegardening.com/GB/stories/9202df75-2cd6-4a97-a84d-4ad1128e76c1

Supporting small growers


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> https://candidegardening.com/GB/stories/9202df75-2cd6-4a97-a84d-4ad1128e76c1
> 
> Supporting small growers


Thank you, that's really helpful. I read about plants being binned via the BBC website here and was so sad, I can't get anything from regular garden plant stockists at the moment and I was feeling very miserable about it.


----------



## catz4m8z

just ordered pizza! Ive enjoyed all the home cooking but sometimes you just want abit of grease!LOL:Shy Apparently they phone to check you are in then put your pizza on an empty box on the street to avoid touching you and therefore not catch the plague.
I shall be thoroughly disappointed if it doesnt also involve somebody in a gas mask pushing said pizza towards my door with a long stick!:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> just ordered pizza! Ive enjoyed all the home cooking but sometimes you just want abit of grease!LOL:Shy Apparently they phone to check you are in then put your pizza on an empty box on the street to avoid touching you and therefore not catch the plague.
> I shall be thoroughly disappointed if it doesnt also involve somebody in a gas mask pushing said pizza towards my door with a long stick!:Hilarious


Thank you for making me laugh today I needed that.


----------



## rona

I'm going to make a note of all the houses where the children have put their rainbows in the windows and post a letter, when this is all over, to thank them for making me smile


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> just ordered pizza! Ive enjoyed all the home cooking but sometimes you just want abit of grease!LOL:Shy Apparently they phone to check you are in then put your pizza on an empty box on the street to avoid touching you and therefore not catch the plague.
> I shall be thoroughly disappointed if it doesnt also involve somebody in a gas mask pushing said pizza towards my door with a long stick!:Hilarious


I'm so jealous! All takeaway places have been closed here so we all have to cook! :Nailbiting Takeaways are pretty darn essential if you ask me but apparently the government disagree! :Arghh


----------



## Dave S

Ok it's been a while now since we were told by BoJo to stay indoors and isolate so we have not had our normal ration of exercise.

Under the circumstances it is important to stay fit and healthy so I have attached a short step aerobics video you can all follow.

Just think that at the end of this lock down we will all be so fit...………………..






Good luck.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Brilliant.... the one that follows at the end is very funny as well.


----------



## Cully

Bradley Walsh loses it.


----------



## Dave S

WEEK THREE-STAYING AT HOME.....Please be careful, people are going crazy from being in lock down!
Actually I've just been talking about this with the microwave and toaster while drinking coffee and all of us agreed that things are getting bad. I didn't mention anything to the washing machine as she puts a different spin on everything and certainly not to the fridge as he is acting cold and distant. In the end the iron calmed me down, as she said, everything will be fine no situation is too pressing......
The bin just kept a lid on it, the blanket covered it up, and the curtains shut themselves in.
Tried to speak to the dryer but it took a tumble.
The rug was useless, it told me to sweep it under the carpet.
No point in talking to the freezer, you'll only get a frosty reception
My blind can't see the difficulty of this situation and shuts it all out. I tried talking to the Vacuum but it rudely told me to suck it up !!.


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2781506418551160


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> WEEK THREE-STAYING AT HOME.....Please be careful, people are going crazy from being in lock down!
> Actually I've just been talking about this with the microwave and toaster while drinking coffee and all of us agreed that things are getting bad. I didn't mention anything to the washing machine as she puts a different spin on everything and certainly not to the fridge as he is acting cold and distant. In the end the iron calmed me down, as she said, everything will be fine no situation is too pressing......
> The bin just kept a lid on it, the blanket covered it up, and the curtains shut themselves in.
> Tried to speak to the dryer but it took a tumble.
> The rug was useless, it told me to sweep it under the carpet.
> No point in talking to the freezer, you'll only get a frosty reception
> My blind can't see the difficulty of this situation and shuts it all out. I tried talking to the Vacuum but it rudely told me to suck it up !!.


Excellent

Is that yours or someone elses?
I'd like to send it to friends to make then smile a little


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Ok it's been a while now since we were told by BoJo to stay indoors and isolate so we have not had our normal ration of exercise.
> 
> Under the circumstances it is important to stay fit and healthy so I have attached a short step aerobics video you can all follow.
> 
> Just think that at the end of this lock down we will all be so fit...………………..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Haha. Thanks. There's a whole load more on utube too. Happy days


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> Excellent
> 
> Is that yours or someone elses?
> I'd like to send it to friends to make then smile a little


It was posted in Cat Chat too Rona so I think it's doing the rounds, making people smile!


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Is that yours or someone elses?
> I'd like to send it to friends to make then smile a little


I copied it from a friends Facebook, copy and share as a little humour goes a long way.


----------



## O2.0

The ferns are unfurling, one of the coolest things in the plant world


----------



## MollySmith

Good things.. this are the nursing staff from NHS ward D4 at Addenbrookes Hospital in Cambridge with fruit boxes from the Cambridge Fruit Company. Neil, the owner, was wholesale to the kitchens of businesses which are now closed with staff working at home so he went retail. The companies who he delivered to - Spotify, Google, Arm - are donating their deliveries to NHS and families in need, Somewhere in their is a box from my business which I'm going to keep doing as invoices are paid. You don't need to live in Cambridge to donate - he's had donated box orders from New Zealand. Here's the link
https://www.cambridgefruitcompany.com/


----------



## MollySmith

And.....!

Clapping. My whole street out and let's face it, we're not known for our emotions round these parts. I've had a few tweets of what's the point. Go donate, vote better etc etc (as if one can't do both). But it was really rewarding, I've not seen my elderly neighbours for a whole and we were shouting from our windows and smiling. That alone is worth everything.

And here's a very eerie but blue King's College which is being lit up every Thursday.


----------



## O2.0

Spent the afternoon digging up some ivy that had taken over, then replanted the area with mint and lavender. Can't wait to see and smell how it does!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Cully

Magyarmum said:


>


So typical:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Repatriating Hungarians from the US and Canada




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=572707050009935


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

How about going on a virtual safari in some of South Africa's game parks?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kather...th-african-safari-without-leaving-your-couch/

*How To Go On A South African Safari Without Leaving Your Couch*


----------



## rona

OH made a nest box last year, but we have never hung it up. Well, two days ago I put it on the fence. Today a couple of Blue tits were checking it out.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Dave S

Nonnie said:


> This is very much my level of humour.


Especially for you...………….




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=257124945323180



To all of you - have a happy Friday.


----------



## rona

I've sown or planted

Lettuce
Spinach
Carrots
Chard
Beetroot
Runner beans 
Swede


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> I've sown or planted
> 
> Lettuce
> Spinach
> Carrots
> Chard
> Beetroot
> Runner beans
> Swede


All round to yours for dinner then.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> All round to yours for dinner then.


In a few weeks time


----------



## Dave S

I have found a negative in all this positivity.
Spring clean and tidy in the kitchen and utility room I found I have ever so many baking tins, spring form tins, bread tins, tart tins, plus a lot of Mason Cash bowls of different sizes, Pyrex dishes of different sizes, cake tins including one with compartments for fruit etc, sponge tins, foil dishes, pudding bowls etc

I may have to give lots away to make some room especially as there is only wife and I at home.
I have collected these over many years and have actually needed them at one time or another and some I regularly use.

Didn't want to tell the wife how many I found as it would have cost a fortune.
Lets keep it a secret please.


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> In a few weeks time


If all grows well I will have a big surplus of fruit and veg produce in the garden this year.

I originally started to grow it all as I was distantly looking after my in-laws and my mother with fresh food however it is just my mother left now and I am always cooking things for her. (As well as gardening is a major hobby)

So, this year I will be looking to give any surplus to deserving people in the neighbourhood (free of charge) as fresh home grown tastes best and it's good to give.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Freight engines join in at 8pm last night...............it takes a few seconds to start and turn the sound down a little.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## Dave S

It's S A T U R D A Y...… what a great day for staying indoors and watching the world go by. Not a lot else we can do really but stay safe.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


That made me laugh, I think a few people there maybe a few thinking the same.:Hilarious


----------



## rona

For the first time in many years, the air here where I live is sweet. 

It's usually ladened with pollutants from cars and aircraft that you can taste and smell


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> If all grows well I will have a big surplus of fruit and veg produce in the garden this year.
> 
> I originally started to grow it all as I was distantly looking after my in-laws and my mother with fresh food however it is just my mother left now and I am always cooking things for her. (As well as gardening is a major hobby)
> 
> So, this year I will be looking to give any surplus to deserving people in the neighbourhood (free of charge) as fresh home grown tastes best and it's good to give.


Eeeeeeeeee! I wish I live close to you Dave. Take away meals and fresh fruit n veg. Yum!


----------



## MollySmith

Can I say a cheery good morning and thank you to everyone for making this 17 pages of happy. It's cheered me up.

Have a nice indoorsy day. I'm going to clean out the miscellaneous drawer today on account of this..!


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> For the first time in many years, the air here where I live is sweet.
> 
> It's usually ladened with pollutants from cars and aircraft that you can taste and smell


I get sinus pain and hay fever from traffic pollution and this year so far, so good. Sweet is such a good description- that's exactly it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Can I say a cheery good morning and thank you to everyone for making this 17 pages of happy. It's cheered me up.
> 
> Have a nice indoorsy day. I'm going to clean out the miscellaneous drawer today on account of this..!
> 
> View attachment 435500


I should too - I have several Miscellaneous Drawers though .... and sheds .... 

I'm working up to clearing my sheds out


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm working up to clearing my sheds out


We haven't been in one of our sheds for years, I'm sure if we open the door it will fall down.


----------



## O2.0

MollySmith said:


> Have a nice indoorsy day.


Can I be outdoorsy?  
I still have more ivy to dig up. Yesterday's digging revealed an azalea bush I thought had died last year. Lo and behold it's trying to grow!


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> Can I be outdoorsy?
> I still have more ivy to dig up. Yesterday's digging revealed an azalea bush I thought had died last year. Lo and behold it's trying to grow!


I also am outdoorsy (damm pf'er's saying we have to be indoors, who does she think she is :Hilarious). I've been weeding. I find it very therapeutic!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I should too - I have several Miscellaneous Drawers though .... and sheds ....
> 
> I'm working up to clearing my sheds out


We are down to two sheds and I've hidden the key to mine to keep it clear of motorcycle parts.


----------



## O2.0

We have an entire 10 stall barn that has turned in to a junk shed 
Depending on how bad this quarantine gets, I may end up tackling that project :Nailbiting


----------



## Siskin

My neighbour enjoys his dog walks and often walks miles. Today he found this in a secret site as wild pasque flowers are very rare. Isn't it beautiful


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> We are down to two sheds and I've hidden the key to mine to keep it clear of motorcycle parts.


I'm the guilty one in my family - a bit of a hoarder... "that'll come in handy" is my mantra! 

Of course, when I need "it" it's buried in a shed and I can't find it - and invariably have to buy another one!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Cleo38

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm the guilty one in my family - a bit of a hoarder... "that'll come in handy" is my mantra!
> 
> Of course, when I need "it" it's buried in a shed and I can't find it - and invariably have to buy another one!


Oh me too! But it's true, all sorts of stuff comes in handy. I am lucky in that I have alot of space for all my stuff so can continue to save more!!


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> I'm going to make a note of all the houses where the children have put their rainbows in the windows and post a letter, when this is all over, to thank them for making me smile


I've seen one round my way that was very inventive - rather than the normal rainbow they did a tree, very pretty I thought.


----------



## Dave S

OK early as tomorrow is Sunday and I hope to have a lie in.
Thought we could have a laugh at the late, great Emma Chambers and "The Vicar of Dibley.











Hope you enjoy, have a super safe Sunday.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Few photos from my solitary dog walking...


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Really sunny morning here .... but my photo won;t post so you will have to imagine it 

J


----------



## margy

Beautiful day here too, I'm going to cut my lawn for the first time this year today. It's so quiet with no traffic noise, so will enjoy the peace too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious, sunny morning here.

Jack enjoying his favourite route ...


















(Not great pics as walking into the sun)

Enjoying the grazing ..... and sun on his back at last 










The main road we usually have to wait to cross .....










Clear both ways for ages.


----------



## Magyarmum

Budapest last weekend It's a beautiful city.


----------



## rona

Learnt how to pay by card at the pumps today :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ImACatPerson

Hi! Could I ask for some advice? Im kind of worried about my cat?


----------



## Dave S

Well, trying to put this spare time to good use.
Gardening is up to date, lots of veg growing underground, house spring clean is half done, dogs exercised and groomed so I thought I would go back to a bit of baking.

Found an interesting recipe for making a quick loaf of bread this morning so thought I would have a go.

Actually making two loaves - one with strong white bread flower and the other with all purpose flour, to see if there would be any difference. 
Also will be able to make some garlic bread to go with a Lasagne tonight.

So one is out of the oven and cooling, looks lovely with a crispy crust, the other is having a 3 hour prove.

Depending on how it gets on I may post some pics with the recipe later this evening so we can all have a go.
Anyone up for it?


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Well, trying to put this spare time to good use.
> Gardening is up to date, lots of veg growing underground, house spring clean is half done, dogs exercised and groomed so I thought I would go back to a bit of baking.
> 
> Found an interesting recipe for making a quick loaf of bread this morning so thought I would have a go.
> 
> Actually making two loaves - one with strong white bread flower and the other with all purpose flour, to see if there would be any difference.
> Also will be able to make some garlic bread to go with a Lasagne tonight.
> 
> So one is out of the oven and cooling, looks lovely with a crispy crust, the other is having a 3 hour prove.
> 
> Depending on how it gets on I may post some pics with the recipe later this evening so we can all have a go.
> Anyone up for it?


I don't know about bread making, but I wish you could come and live at our house, it needs cleaning and having someone do all the cooking sounds like a dream come true


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Well, trying to put this spare time to good use.
> Gardening is up to date, lots of veg growing underground, house spring clean is half done, dogs exercised and groomed so I thought I would go back to a bit of baking.
> 
> Found an interesting recipe for making a quick loaf of bread this morning so thought I would have a go.
> 
> Actually making two loaves - one with strong white bread flower and the other with all purpose flour, to see if there would be any difference.
> Also will be able to make some garlic bread to go with a Lasagne tonight.
> 
> So one is out of the oven and cooling, looks lovely with a crispy crust, the other is having a 3 hour prove.
> 
> Depending on how it gets on I may post some pics with the recipe later this evening so we can all have a go.
> Anyone up for it?


Yes please! Do you have a good recipe for hot cross buns, cos I fancy some?


----------



## Dave S

Actually yes, was going to do some soon.
I will dig it up for you.

Edit - attached the recipe I use, I downloaded it nearly 7 years ago from BBC Good food, best one I have found.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Actually yes, was going to do some soon.
> I will dig it up for you.
> 
> Edit - attached the recipe I use, I downloaded it nearly 7 years ago from BBC Good food, best one I have found.


Thanks. I like the BBC Good Food recipes. They always seem to come out well.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ImACatPerson said:


> Hi! Could I ask for some advice? Im kind of worried about my cat?


Start a thread in Cat Health section.


----------



## Dave S

Magyarmum said:


> Thanks. I like the BBC Good Food recipes. They always seem to come out well.


Scanned the recipe, can you let me know if you can open them - they are .jpg images.


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> I don't know about bread making, but I wish you could come and live at our house, it needs cleaning and having someone do all the cooking sounds like a dream come true


Alas my wife of nearly 40 years marriage might notice I have disappeared, when she gets hungry. But I can send you recipes, tips, methods etc and lend a sympathetic ear when it all goes wrong.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Scanned the recipe, can you let me know if you can open them - they are .jpg images.


No problem. I can read the recipe easily thanks


----------



## DogLover1981

I've seen stories on here of celebrities dying from the virus but one of my favorite singers has recovered from COVID-19. Pink is donating money towards hospitals and fighting the virus as well. 

https://www.wmur.com/article/pink-i...ndemic-after-she-had-the-coronavirus/32039535


----------



## Dave S

Dave S said:


> Depending on how it gets on I may post some pics with the recipe later this evening so we can all have a go.


Well I made two loaves in the end, the first was with bread flour (on the right) and although edible the crumb was tight so I made a second with ordinary plain flour and amended the recipe a bit and it is fine - nice airy crumb and light.










If anyone wishes to try one (and it is very easy) let me know and I will post the recipe.


----------



## Dave S




----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


>


:Hilarious it's gone 10pm now Dave. Do it. Show everyone the way


----------



## Jesthar

Via a friend of mine


----------



## Siskin

I like the look of the loaf on the left, it has the appearance of ciabatta. Wouldn't mind the recipe for that one


----------



## Dave S

No probs. Left loaf is the best. Will post the recipe tomorrow morning as just gone to bed.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Magyarmum said:


> Budapest last weekend It's a beautiful city.


What a beautiful little film - how peaceful Budapest looks - a photographers dream to see a city so empty. Each view brings back many happy memories for me ( I fist visited Budapest in 1990 and spent many a month there over the next ten years)

J


----------



## Magyarmum

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> What a beautiful little film - how peaceful Budapest looks - a photographers dream to see a city so empty. Each view brings back many happy memories for me ( I fist visited Budapest in 1990 and spent many a month there over the next ten years)
> 
> J


Thanks! My granddaughter and I were there last year on our way to and from Prague and we stayed very near to Heroes Square. We were hoping to spend a week exploring more of Budapest next months, but sadly that's been cancelled.

The New York Cafe and hotel was one of the places we had on our list to see. Have you been there?


----------



## MollySmith

Molly's Gotcha Day today!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Magyarmum said:


> The New York Cafe and hotel was one of the places we had on our list to see. Have you been there?


As a tourist we felt it our duty to have a small drink in all the best coffee houses  it is beautiful. But my memories are more of taking coffee (and cake) in pavements cafes and drinking Steffl in the bars of the Castle district.  The Memento Park is worth a visit if you haven't been there. It was almost deserted when we went there in '94 - the statues are amazing in size and complexity.

We always stayed in the Buda side of the Danube as my daughter attended the Peto Institute. We would rent a flat.

J


----------



## margy

Happy Gotcha day Molly!


----------



## MollySmith

margy said:


> Happy Gotcha day Molly!


thank you!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


> Via a friend of mine


I nearly choked when I saw this :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Gotcha day Sweetheart


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> I like the look of the loaf on the left, it has the appearance of ciabatta. Wouldn't mind the recipe for that one


Ok here it is - both loaves were the same basic recipe but I was not happy after I cut into the one on the right so I looked at the procedure and changed a few things to end up with a much nicer example on the left. Sometimes it takes a couple of goes until you are happy with something, meanwhile the birds will be quite happy.

*Quick loaf of bread*

*Ingredients.*

3 cups flour (15 ounces/400 gms)

¼ teaspoon fresh yeast

1 teaspoon salt

Mix the dry ingredients

Add 1 ½ cups very hot (not boiling) water

*Method*

Fold all the ingredients carefully

Cover with Cling Film and leave for 3 or more hours for the dough to ferment and rise.

_This dough is known as "Shaggy Dough"._

During this fermenting time the dough will increase in size and produce carbon dioxide from the reaction of the yeast. The cling film will balloon, and the surface of the dough will take on an appearance of the moons surface complete with craters.

When ready turn onto a floured board and shape with a dough scraper into a round - takes approx. 1 minute.

Line a banneton with grease proof paper, lightly flour the paper and put the dough into the banneton.

Cover with a towel and leave whilst the oven is warming to 450F degrees (230C) (Gas Mark 8) with a Dutch oven inside. (I use a white casserole bowl).

(Whatever container you use ensure the handles are good for up to 500 degrees, plastic handles will melt.).

Test oven temperature with an oven thermometer.

Place the dough in the greaseproof paper into the heated pot and put the lid on and put back into the oven for 30 minutes.

Take out of oven, remove greaseproof paper and put back in pot - return to oven WITHOUT LID to brown the crust for between 5-30 minutes depending on how you want the crust.

Remove from the oven and leave to cool.

Anyone doing this recipe can you please post pics and tell us how you get on - thanks.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Ok here it is - both loaves were the same basic recipe but I was not happy after I cut into the one on the right so I looked at the procedure and changed a few things to end up with a much nicer example on the left. Sometimes it takes a couple of goes until you are happy with something, meanwhile the birds will be quite happy.
> 
> *Quick loaf of bread*
> 
> *Ingredients.*
> 
> 3 cups flour (15 ounces/400 gms)
> 
> ¼ teaspoon fresh yeast
> 
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> Mix the dry ingredients
> 
> Add 1 ½ cups very hot (not boiling) water
> 
> *Method*
> 
> Fold all the ingredients carefully
> 
> Cover with Cling Film and leave for 3 or more hours for the dough to ferment and rise.
> 
> _This dough is known as "Shaggy Dough"._
> 
> During this fermenting time the dough will increase in size and produce carbon dioxide from the reaction of the yeast. The cling film will balloon, and the surface of the dough will take on an appearance of the moons surface complete with craters.
> 
> When ready turn onto a floured board and shape with a dough scraper into a round - takes approx. 1 minute.
> 
> Line a banneton with grease proof paper, lightly flour the paper and put the dough into the banneton.
> 
> Cover with a towel and leave whilst the oven is warming to 450F degrees (230C) (Gas Mark 8) with a Dutch oven inside. (I use a white casserole bowl).
> 
> (Whatever container you use ensure the handles are good for up to 500 degrees, plastic handles will melt.).
> 
> Test oven temperature with an oven thermometer.
> 
> Place the dough in the greaseproof paper into the heated pot and put the lid on and put back into the oven for 30 minutes.
> 
> Take out of oven, remove greaseproof paper and put back in pot - return to oven WITHOUT LID to brown the crust for between 5-30 minutes depending on how you want the crust.
> 
> Remove from the oven and leave to cool.
> 
> Anyone doing this recipe can you please post pics and tell us how you get on - thanks.


Looks easy but what type of flour are you using is it strong flour or SR.


----------



## Dave S

Happy Paws2 said:


> Looks easy but what type of flour are you using is it strong flour or SR.


I actually used Tesco plan flour for the recipe - in the red pack - for the second loaf. Any plain flour will do though apart from self raising, you can use strong bread flour if you wish.


----------



## rona

https://www.lovepotatoes.co.uk/


----------



## Dimwit

This weekend I got to actually see and interact with real people 
Before anyone shouts at me it was St John Ambulance training (a Covid-19 care course) so that I can go and volunteer at local hospitals and try to help ease the pressure. In the grand scheme of things it's not much but every little helps (as the saying goes)...


----------



## MollySmith

Happy Paws2 said:


> Happy Gotcha day Sweetheart


Thank you


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> This weekend I got to actually see and interact with real people
> Before anyone shouts at me it was St John Ambulance training (a Covid-19 care course) so that I can go and volunteer at local hospitals and try to help ease the pressure. In the grand scheme of things it's not much but every little helps (as the saying goes)...


Amazing, stay safe lovely


----------



## rona

Dimwit said:


> This weekend I got to actually see and interact with real people
> Before anyone shouts at me it was St John Ambulance training (a Covid-19 care course) so that I can go and volunteer at local hospitals and try to help ease the pressure. In the grand scheme of things it's not much but every little helps (as the saying goes)...


Respect to you


----------



## rona

For those with Kids
https://www.countrysideclassroom.org.uk/home-education

https://www.countrysideonline.co.uk/back-british-farming/education/


----------



## Dave S

Good news, it's Easter this weekend - We get a couple of days off work.


----------



## Gaye

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 433440
> 
> 
> Probably not what you meant


Mine's a double please


----------



## Gaye

Mine's a double please


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

Brilliant


----------



## Lurcherlad

Whilst clearing out the shed I found my wedding dress and bouquet 










Memories of a joyful day!

Still happily married 32 years this July 

Going to see if I can still fit in it later ... the satin cummerbund was 6" adrift when I held it round my middle!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Whilst clearing out the shed I found my wedding dress and bouquet


Lovely but in the shed?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Lovely but in the shed?




Not sure how it ended up in there :Bag

Probably when I needed a quick declutter and it was meant to be temporary - then forgotten, and more stuff piled on top.


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure how it ended up in there :Bag


Your next challenge is to try it on and then post pics on here if you dare.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Your next challenge is to try it on and then post pics on here if you dare.


Just about!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Just about!


LOL., I never thought you would do that, thank you.

Well done.

It's at times like these we all need to be a bit lighter.

I daren't even think about fitting back in my wedding suit - the size at least - it has long gone, same as my svelte like figure.


----------



## Dave S

Dave S said:


> it has long gone, same as my svelte like figure.


Thinking about that last line, I dug up a couple of pics from when I was young, slim, sexy, had hair.

This was 1979 when I raced bangers, waiting for the next race -









And racing -









Had to give it up in 1980 as got married.

And in 1978 with my future wife at Cockington -


----------



## rona

https://londonnewsonline.co.uk/hunting-fans-step-in-to-help-animals-of-vauxhall-city-farm/

An appeal for help in feeding the animals of Vauxhall City Farm (VCF) has sparked a response from campaigners who support hunting, Countryside Alliance, based just 200 yards away.

The result was the hunting community providing transport and grazing for some of the farm's horses and ponies used for Riding for the Disabled.

VCF chief executive Monica Tyler said: "The impact of the Covid-19 outbreak has had a devastating effect on the farm.

"I would like to thank the Countryside Alliance and the hunting community for their generosity in helping us to transport the horses to their new residence for the foreseeable future.

"This type of support means a lot to us and we are very grateful that you were able to help us in this way."


----------



## Lurcherlad

I guess that goes some way in offsetting their usual past times


----------



## rona

A few little quizzes to pass the time
https://basc.org.uk/part-1-creepy-c...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn

As you can imagine, I got 100% :Smuggrin

Except the collective noun one :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cleo38

I had a lovely start to the day. Went to let the chickens out about 6.30am & sitting on the back of one of the patio chairs was a barn owl. 

OMG, they are so stunning. I see them most days here but I still find them so beautiful. S/he sat there just watching me, only a few yards away. I stood as still as I could just on awe of him/her …. then bloody Archer came charging out & ruined the moment so the owl flew away.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> A few little quizzes to pass the time
> https://basc.org.uk/part-1-creepy-c...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn
> 
> As you can imagine, I got 100% :Smuggrin
> 
> Except the collective noun one :Shamefullyembarrased


I got 10/10 for the 2 bug ones and plants.

Only 7/12 for the deer (and guessed most of them tbh ).


----------



## Siskin

Here's a guess the dog breed quiz I found on Facebook. I haven't tried it yet - got number 2 though


----------



## lymorelynn

My newest Granddaughter was born on Tuesday  Scary times but my DIL was in and out of hospital in 9 hours. Mum and baby are doing well - Dad and big sister are too


----------



## raysmyheart

lymorelynn said:


> My newest Granddaughter was born on Tuesday  Scary times but my DIL was in and out of hospital in 9 hours. Mum and baby are doing well - Dad and big sister are too
> View attachment 436071


Congratulations @lymorelynn ! What a precious, sweet girl! ♥ Warmest wishes to you and your Family!


----------



## rona

Vitamin N
https://theecologist.org/2020/apr/09/vitamin-n-needed-coronavirus-lockdown

"A coalition of nature, environment and mental health organisations have launched a campaign to help people get their "Vitamin N" - a daily dose of nature which can maintain wellbeing.

The campaign has drawn up a series of activities, from building a bug hotel on the doorstep to bird-watching from the window and learning nature-themed yoga poses, for lockdown families to try."


----------



## raysmyheart

Siskin said:


> Here's a guess the dog breed quiz I found on Facebook. I haven't tried it yet - got number 2 though
> 
> View attachment 436067


I think I've got 2, 10 and 13 so far!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Here's a guess the dog breed quiz I found on Facebook. I haven't tried it yet - got number 2 though
> 
> View attachment 436067


No..10 cock-a-poo


----------



## Magyarmum

2 = Doberman?

9 = German Shepherd?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> 9 = German Shepherd?


Shouldn't that be German Pointer


----------



## Happy Paws2

lymorelynn said:


> My newest Granddaughter was born on Tuesday  Scary times but my DIL was in and out of hospital in 9 hours. Mum and baby are doing well - Dad and big sister are too
> View attachment 436071


Congratulations, she's beautiful.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> Shouldn't that be German Pointer


I thought they were called German Shorthaired Pointer?


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> A few little quizzes to pass the time
> https://basc.org.uk/part-1-creepy-c...r&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialSignIn
> 
> As you can imagine, I got 100% :Smuggrin
> 
> Except the collective noun one :Shamefullyembarrased


Creepy crawlies: 10/10 
Deer: 12/12
Plants, trees and shrubs: 10/10


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> My newest Granddaughter was born on Tuesday  Scary times but my DIL was in and out of hospital in 9 hours. Mum and baby are doing well - Dad and big sister are too
> View attachment 436071


Aww Congratulations Lynn xx


----------



## O2.0

This beautiful vine grows wild all around the property. It bloomed overnight so now these gorgeous flowers are everywhere


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> This beautiful vine grows wild all around the property. It bloomed overnight so now these gorgeous flowers are everywhere


Oh wow, they are lovely. What a treat to have those everywhere


----------



## Happy Paws2

Had two good days in the garden, lawn cut, pots cleaned up, some seeds planted and side hedge trimmed, well OH has done most it, I've help where I could but I think was more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## Jason25

Siskin said:


> Here's a guess the dog breed quiz I found on Facebook. I haven't tried it yet - got number 2 though
> 
> View attachment 436067


4 hushski 
8 French bull dog
10 cockerpoo 
12 chow chow?
15 old English sheep dog
7 poodle


----------



## MollySmith

Congratulations @lymorelynn


----------



## MollySmith

Flowers from the raised beds made from old pallets in my garden. There is lavender, wallflowers, Mexican fleabane and pineapple mint. Probably other things I’ve forgotten I planted too!


----------



## MollySmith

Somewhere in this lot is a box of fruit from me with an Easter egg going to a family in need. Last week I donated to NHS Heroes. I mean.... look at them... hundreds of boxes all donated. This really is lovely. The Cambridge Fruit Company take donations from anywhere to deliver to homes (via The Red Hen project) and hospitals in Cambridgeshire. He’s had a donation from New Zealand, do google them and donate if you wish to. He’s taking donations until Sunday for delivery on Tuesday and then the preceding day, and he’ll write a note for you so the receiver gets your kind words.


----------



## O2.0

I found this a 'positive' thought it's also sad. Disturbed's cover of The Sound of Silence set to scenes of empty cities. I found it beautiful and the lyrics, written nearly 60 years ago, seem so apt today


----------



## rona

rona said:


> I have a little surprise arranged for my friend in about a months time, I'm like a little excited kid about it. I hope the country isn't closed down by then.
> Can't say what it is until he's seen it


I fear is he isn't going to see this now 

I've asked the people that are arranging it and if it's already been produced, if they can take a photo and send a letter to show him what it is.

Fingers crossed they have actually made it and can at least do this


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> I fear is he isn't going to see this now
> 
> I've asked the people that are arranging it and if it's already been produced, if they can take a photo and send a letter to show him what it is.
> 
> Fingers crossed they have actually made it and can at least do this


I hope your fears aren't founded but sorry if they are. You've kept us all in suspense, and I can tell it means a lot to you.


----------



## rona

MollySmith said:


> I hope your fears aren't founded but sorry if they are. You've kept us all in suspense, and I can tell it means a lot to you.


Thanks.
He isn't imminently going to die, but even his oncologist says that he probably wouldn't be moving about much after July. To see my surprise he'd have to travel by car about 5 miles and then walk about 100yds. 
I don't think the country or the surprise will be sorted by then


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> Thanks.
> He isn't imminently going to die, but even his oncologist says that he probably wouldn't be moving about much after July. To see my surprise he'd have to travel by car about 5 miles and then walk about 100yds.
> I don't think the country or the surprise will be sorted by then


I think you're right about July. I've resigned myself to not going away in June to the coast, and even if the lockdown is relaxed, I'm not I'd necessarily feel that safe.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Thanks.
> He isn't imminently going to die, but even his oncologist says that he probably wouldn't be moving about much after July. To see my surprise he'd have to travel by car about 5 miles and then walk about 100yds.
> I don't think the country or the surprise will be sorted by then


Could you borrow a wheelchair to get him the last 100 yds?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Could you borrow a wheelchair to get him the last 100 yds?


Possibly but it's not flat, and I think it would probably jar him too much 
Will we be able to mix by then?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Possibly but it's not flat, and I think it would probably jar him too much
> Will we be able to mix by then?


Do you mean be in close enough contact to push him?

By then, it won't really make much difference to his health so it's really down to you I guess whether you would be at risk?

Face masks and rubber gloves could facilitate maybe?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Do you mean be in close enough contact to push him?
> 
> By then, it won't really make much difference to his health so it's really down to you I guess whether you would be at risk?
> 
> Face masks and rubber gloves could facilitate maybe?


No matter how ill he is, he won't let me risk anything, unless it's for his dog..................


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not even if you wear one of these?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Not even if you wear one of these?
> 
> View attachment 436176


Not with that flag for sure. He's very patriotic


----------



## Dave S

That does look a bit "tight" in certain places, sure it's fancy dress?


----------



## Siskin

A little joke to chuckle at

*********************************


Young Paddy invited his mother for dinner; during the course of the meal his mother couldn't help but notice how lovely Paddy's flat mate, Joanne, was.

She had long been suspicious of a relationship between the two, and this only made her more curious. Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between young Paddy and his flat mate than met the eye.

Reading his mum's thoughts, Young Paddy volunteered, 'I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Joanne & I are just flat mates'.

About a week later, Joanne came to young Paddy saying, 'Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the frying pan, you don't suppose she took it do you??
'Well I doubt it, but I'll e-mail her just to be sure' said Paddy. So he sat down and wrote

DEAR MOTHER,
I'M NOT SAYING THAT YOU 'DID' TAKE THE FRYING PAN FROM MY HOUSE. I'M NOT SAYING THAT YOU 'DID NOT' TAKE THE FRYING PAN
BUT THE FACT REMAINS THAT IT HAS BEEN MISSING EVER SINCE YOU WERE HERE FOR DINNER.?
LOVE PADDY

Several days later, Paddy received an email from his mother which read

DEAR SON,
I'M NOT SAYING THAT YOU 'DO' SLEEP WITH JOANNE, AND I'M NOT SAYING
THAT YOU 'DO NOT' SLEEP WITH JOANNE,
BUT THE FACT REMAINS THAT IF SHE WAS SLEEPING IN HER OWN BED, SHE WOULD HAVE FOUND THE FRYING PAN BY NOW!
LOVE MAM.


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> A little joke to chuckle at


Love that thanks.


----------



## Dave S

Reminds me before we were married I had a flat although we never lived together (no really we did not). Invited the in-laws around one day and FIL refused saying it was a love nest. I nearly told him I was inviting him for a meal not an orgy but I did not want to upset his daughter.
MIL was the epitome of Hyacinth Bucket before the TV show.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Reminds me before we were married I had a flat although we never lived together (no really we did not). Invited the in-laws around one day and FIL refused saying it was a love nest. I nearly told him I was inviting him for a meal not an orgy but I did not want to upset his daughter.
> MIL was the epitome of Hyacinth Bucket before the TV show.


My parents were the same. I lived at home until I got married at the age of 22. When I was 21 hubby to be and I wanted to go away on holiday for a week and we were offered a friends parents caravan to stay in Wales. We told my mum that we were going with friends to the caravan, but I knew she didn't believe us. We had asked the friends that if my parents rang they were to say that they were the friends we were going with, and I gave their phone number to my mum and told her to ring them if she didn't believe us. She never did, but treated hubby to be with a lot of suspicion after that and didn't speak to him for at least 6 months.


----------



## Dave S

Arrrr, caravan holidays - wife was an accounts person for a major British holiday company in the 70's and 80's, she did the purchase and sales ledgers for 2 of their large sites - one in Wales and the other "up North" she also knew the staff and managers via the phone.
Planning a holiday was dead easy, in June, with her discounts, it would cost about £10 per week!
Had some great times after the bar shut, Sunday lock-in as Sunday was a dry day and the local Police turned up - for a beer.

Went with friends and had many happy times.


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## Siskin

They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank God for the church

ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins

or were announced at church services:

--------------------------


The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.

-------------------------- 


Scouts are saving aluminium cans, bottles and other items to be recycled

Proceeds will be used to cripple children.

--------------------------


The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.'The sermon

tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.'

--------------------------


Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those

things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.

--------------------------


Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.

--------------------------


Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious

pleasure to the congregation.

--------------------------


For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery

downstairs.

--------------------------


Next Thursday there will be try-outs for the choir. They need all the help

they can get.

--------------------------


Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So

ends a friendship that began in their school days.

--------------------------


A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will

follow.

--------------------------


At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?'

Come early and listen to our choir practice.

--------------------------


Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several

new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.

--------------------------


Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person

you want remembered.

--------------------------


The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and

gracious hostility.

--------------------------


Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.

--------------------------


The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be

seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.

--------------------------


This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from

the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.

--------------------------


The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend

him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.

--------------------------


Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM . Please use the

back door.

--------------------------


The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church

basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.

--------------------------


Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please

use large double door at the side entrance.

--------------------------




And this one just about sums them all up


The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last

Sunday:

'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.'


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank God for the church
> 
> ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins
> 
> or were announced at church services:
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Scouts are saving aluminium cans, bottles and other items to be recycled
> 
> Proceeds will be used to cripple children.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.'The sermon
> 
> tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.'
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those
> 
> things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious
> 
> pleasure to the congregation.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery
> 
> downstairs.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Next Thursday there will be try-outs for the choir. They need all the help
> 
> they can get.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So
> 
> ends a friendship that began in their school days.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will
> 
> follow.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?'
> 
> Come early and listen to our choir practice.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several
> 
> new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person
> 
> you want remembered.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and
> 
> gracious hostility.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be
> 
> seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from
> 
> the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend
> 
> him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM . Please use the
> 
> back door.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church
> 
> basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please
> 
> use large double door at the side entrance.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> And this one just about sums them all up
> 
> The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> 'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.'


Brilliant, made me laugh so much!


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank God for the church
> 
> ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins
> 
> or were announced at church services:
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Scouts are saving aluminium cans, bottles and other items to be recycled
> 
> Proceeds will be used to cripple children.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water.'The sermon
> 
> tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.'
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those
> 
> things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious
> 
> pleasure to the congregation.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery
> 
> downstairs.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Next Thursday there will be try-outs for the choir. They need all the help
> 
> they can get.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So
> 
> ends a friendship that began in their school days.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will
> 
> follow.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?'
> 
> Come early and listen to our choir practice.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several
> 
> new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person
> 
> you want remembered.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and
> 
> gracious hostility.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be
> 
> seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from
> 
> the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend
> 
> him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM . Please use the
> 
> back door.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church
> 
> basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please
> 
> use large double door at the side entrance.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> And this one just about sums them all up
> 
> The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> 'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.'


:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Spoke to a friend today who said that 3 of the gardens behind her have invested in trampolines since being in lockdown and the kids are now chatting over the fences and seeing who can bounce higher...all you can see is little heads boinging up and down!! LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

Thinking ahead a little, I am starting to make some Christmas puddings, have most of the ingredients so should be steaming the first 3 up by Wednesday.


----------



## Bisbow

Since the lockdown here has been very. very few planes flying over the house, the bypass has been almost devoid of traffic and there is hardly any cars going through the village
I have noticed it is much easier to breathe and my asthma is much better and my chest not so tight
Just shows how the air has cleared and how much pollution traffic gives out


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve just finished insulating the inside of the conservatory roof and am in the process of taking up the carpet in there, cleaning up and rearranging all the furniture


----------



## MollySmith

We sat in the garden about 3 yesterday and it was so quiet. Bear in mind that I live in a city and there is usually some distant road noise, a house alarm maybe and children playing. Nothing but us and bird song. It was incredible. I’m also chatted to a neighbour, we fell out a bit - nothing major but I felt uncomfortable. They blame us for making a noise when we were not even awake and I got the impression they didn’t believe us. I still think they are very odd but at least they are speaking to us! I felt better for it, it was bothering me more than I thought.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> I'm going to make a note of all the houses where the children have put their rainbows in the windows and post a letter, when this is all over, to thank them for making me smile


I've ordered some pretty cards for this


----------



## MollySmith

Tim's Twitter Listening Party! I haven't been listening to music much - I find it gets so tied to memories - but this has bought new interest. I also took part in Robert McFarlane's Covid Book Group - Nan Shepherd's Lost Mountain. Very good too - not a book I would have read and so beautiful, I felt like I'd escaped for a bit.
https://timstwitterlisteningparty.com/


----------



## lullabydream

I got these left on the doorstep today








My friend and daughter were walking their dog along a popular walking area that many people use. A local charity had left several large baskets with these in with a note to take keep, or pass them on to family, friends and neighbours to share Easter cheer. So since we are friends and neighbours my friend's daughter picked up 2 for me and OH. She's obviously missing us.

Such a nice kind thing for a charity to do. Plus my friends daughter.


----------



## Ringypie

We are blessed to live in such a beautiful part of the country, and that this one could join us on our daily exercise!


----------



## Siskin

A neighbour dropped off half a dozen eggs from her hens. Because her children aren't regularly visiting she's got more eggs then she knows what to do with so kindly gave us some. So kind


----------



## Dave S

Morning world.
Another wonderful day in lock-down land.

The air is clean and the birds are chirping in the trees, they are nesting in the willow tree outside my dining room, no traffic noise, no neighbours out arguing.
Bliss.

Well today I will be mixing the first Christmas puddings to be steamed - had all the fruit soaking in brandy for 24 hours, and feeding the yeast starters that are bubbling nicely away on the kitchen bench.

Take the dogs out for a run and then going to try to buy some flour as I am getting low, need to bake some cakes, crumbles and pies soon.

Apart from not seeing friends and family, there is not much difference between being retired and a lock down really, always busy in the garden or house, with the wife and dogs etc, garden is looking good and so much fruit and veg is growing.

Life goes on, make the best of it.

Have a happy Tuesday.

Edited to say that the puds are steaming and should be ready by 8 tonight.
Made a few wishes as I stirred the mixture as well.


----------



## Siskin

Just been sent this. Hope the link works

http://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...7974101&scmts=scwspsdd&extid=dTVuoKVqJ4YRwy5K


----------



## Dave S

Excellent, thanks for that.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MollySmith

Evening,

I had a good day - working but feel blessed to be doing so and ran a workshop on fonts and design for a business group. It was nice to be distracted and think about something else.

The garden is blooming, I will have to take some photos tomorrow to share. As you rightly say @Dave S nature keeps growing. I'm going to see if I get flour from our farm shop tomorrow as the rhubarb has taken off and I need to bake crumbles too.


----------



## Dave S

Well it may be Spring outside but it smells like Christmas in the Cosy Corner Kitchen with these beauties....


----------



## MollySmith

Justin Theroux having candle lit dinners with his rescue dog, Kuma.
https://www.theloop.ca/justin-thero...lit-dinners-with-his-rescue-dog-in-quarantine


----------



## Dave S

.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## Dave S

.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## Dave S

.


----------



## Magyarmum

Have I missed something? 

Why are the previous 5 posts blank?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Magyarmum said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Why are the previous 5 posts blank?


The mysterious case of the disappearing posts!

J


----------



## Dave S

Magyarmum said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Why are the previous 5 posts blank?


Because I posted something that in hindsight and credit to LL I subsequently deleted.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Because I posted something that in hindsight and credit to LL I subsequently deleted.


Ah that explains it! Thanks


----------



## Dave S

Not sure if this should be posted here - story about an Australian who tried to return his hoard of toilet rolls and hand sanitizer after ebay closed his seller account, and the reaction from the shop manager,

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...let-paper-hoarders-stripped-shelves-bare.html


----------



## Jaf

My Spanish town hall brought round 2 face masks today. Frankly I’m impressed that they found me as I don’t even have a tarmac road.

I went into town to get some firewood, it still twists my guts seeing town deserted. I saw a lovely white cat by the bins, fed her, then I saw a rabbit cross the road. There was a food bank open in town with people queuing, which is happy/sad. The police were controlling people’s movements. Saw some sort of huge bird on the way home and then saw a lovely flowering cactus. I stopped to take a photo cos it was that pretty, but the house owners came out and looked at me...did they think I was a burglar? I waved and came home.


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> Ah that explains it! Thanks


Pudding chat, I bet @Lurcherlad and @Dave S have found a secret flour mountain and planning a raid. :Smuggrin


----------



## Dave S

MollySmith said:


> Pudding chat, I bet @Lurcherlad and @Dave S have found a secret flour mountain and planning a raid. :Smuggrin


Actually you are partly correct - there is a Pure Food shop opened locally in February and it has some lovely flour for sale - got some today at £2 for 1.5 kilos, may use some tomorrow.
I usually use the cheap Tesco plan and S/R at 60p per bag but is not that good.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> Actually you are partly correct - there is a Pure Food shop opened locally in February and it has some lovely flour for sale - got some today at £2 for 1.5 kilos, may use some tomorrow.
> I usually use the cheap Tesco plan and S/R at 60p per bag but is not that good.


I'll take being partly correct, there is a first time for everything! Happy baking. I've yet to find any here but have heard reports from a local cooperative that they may have some week. I have rhubarb crumble to make.


----------



## Dave S

MollySmith said:


> I'll take being partly correct, there is a first time for everything! Happy baking. I've yet to find any here but have heard reports from a local cooperative that they may have some week. I have rhubarb crumble to make.


Happy baking to you as well.
I have loads of Rhubarb growing and I can see that I will be giving most of it away. 
Re the flour, if you need some and cannot get it let me know and I will send you some.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> Happy baking to you as well.
> I have loads of Rhubarb growing and I can see that I will be giving most of it away.
> Re the flour, if you need some and cannot get it let me know and I will send you some.


Oh.... :Kiss thank you. Luckily my dad has managed to score some at his post office! Bless you for your kindness, it's cheered me. Here's to crumble and pies!


----------



## Dave S

No probs Molly.
How do you prepare your rhubarb - saw a method from James Martin the other day I tried and it was very tasty using butter and light muscovado sugar.


----------



## margy

A positive thing is my daughter adopted her little girl earlier than expected owing to the virus bringing things forward. She came on Good Friday and has settled in well.


----------



## MollySmith

margy said:


> A positive thing is my daughter adopted her little girl earlier than expected owing to the virus bringing things forward. She came on Good Friday and has settled in well.


oh, that's lovely. We tried to adopt but the age gap and other stuff with infertility meant very sadly we could not, so I know a little of how very hard it is, may I wish you and your daughter all the very best.


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> No probs Molly.
> How do you prepare your rhubarb - saw a method from James Martin the other day I tried and it was very tasty using butter and light muscovado sugar.


I am gluten free so I'm a bit limited but I do like to add ginger to the rhubarb. I also use butter and muscovado sugar.


----------



## margy

MollySmith said:


> oh, that's lovely. We tried to adopt but the age gap and other stuff with infertility meant very sadly we could not, so I know a little of how very hard it is, may I wish you and your daughter all the very best.


Thankyou x


----------



## Dave S

margy said:


> A positive thing is my daughter adopted her little girl earlier than expected owing to the virus bringing things forward. She came on Good Friday and has settled in well.


Lovely. Congrats to you all


----------



## lullabydream

Brilliant news @margy it's an absolute joy to hear this update


----------



## MollySmith

Nurses singing Come On Eileen (there's tonight's ear worm). I love the observation that for the short rehearsal time, 'they can forget the enormity of what they are doing'
https://www.cambridgeindependent.co...l-nhs-choir-to-reboot-come-on-eileen-9106658/


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good on them - whatever gets them through this awful time 

Can’t stand that song though!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Good on them - whatever gets them through this awful time
> 
> Can't stand that song though!


memories of a terrible school disco for me!


----------



## purringcats

A 99-year-old war veteran who has raised more than £12m for the NHS by walking around his garden says he will keep going while people continue to donate.

Captain Tom Moore, who turns 100 at the end of the month, has smashed his original target to raise £1,000 by walking 100 lengths of his Bedfordshire garden.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-to-keep-walking-while-people-donate-11973802

Very positive news that so much money has been raised for the NHS.


----------



## purringcats

*Duke of Westminster donates £12.5m to NHS and the vulnerable

Most of the money will go straight to helping NHS staff and their families, with £5m going to NHS Charities Together.*

https://www.news.sky.com/story/amp/coronavirus-duke-of-westminster-donates-12-5m-to-nhs-and-the-vulnerable-11973564


----------



## Siskin

Pam Ayers has been at it again. 
This needs to be read so true and funny.

I'm normally a social girl
I love to meet my mates
But lately with the virus here
We can't go out the gates.
You see, we are the 'oldies' now
We need to stay inside
If they haven't seen us for a while
They'll think we've upped and died.
They'll never know the things we did
Before we got this old
There wasn't any Facebook
So not everything was told.
We may seem sweet old ladies 
Who would never be uncouth
But we grew up in the 60s -
If you only knew the truth!
There was sex and drugs and rock 'n roll
The pill and miniskirts
We smoked, we drank, we partied
And were quite outrageous flirts.
Then we settled down, got married
And turned into someone's mum,
Somebody's wife, then nana,
Who on earth did we become?
We didn't mind the change of pace
Because our lives were full 
But to bury us before we're dead
Is like a red rag to a bull!
So here you find me stuck inside
For 4 weeks, maybe more
I finally found myself again
Then I had to close the door!
It didnt really bother me
I'd while away the hour
I'd bake for all the family
But I've got no flaming flour!
Now Netflix is just wonderful
I like a gutsy thriller
I'm swooning over Idris
Or some random sexy killer.
At least I've got a stash of booze
For when I'm being idle
There's wine and whiskey, even gin
If I'm feeling suicidal!
So let's all drink to lockdown
To recovery and health
And hope this awful virus
Doesn't decimate our wealth.
We'll all get through the crisis
And be back to join our mates
Just hoping I'm not far too wide

To fit through the flaming gates!


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Pam Ayers has been at it again.
> This needs to be read so true and funny.
> 
> I'm normally a social girl
> I love to meet my mates
> But lately with the virus here
> We can't go out the gates.
> You see, we are the 'oldies' now
> We need to stay inside
> If they haven't seen us for a while
> They'll think we've upped and died.
> They'll never know the things we did
> Before we got this old
> There wasn't any Facebook
> So not everything was told.
> We may seem sweet old ladies
> Who would never be uncouth
> But we grew up in the 60s -
> If you only knew the truth!
> There was sex and drugs and rock 'n roll
> The pill and miniskirts
> We smoked, we drank, we partied
> And were quite outrageous flirts.
> Then we settled down, got married
> And turned into someone's mum,
> Somebody's wife, then nana,
> Who on earth did we become?
> We didn't mind the change of pace
> Because our lives were full
> But to bury us before we're dead
> Is like a red rag to a bull!
> So here you find me stuck inside
> For 4 weeks, maybe more
> I finally found myself again
> Then I had to close the door!
> It didnt really bother me
> I'd while away the hour
> I'd bake for all the family
> But I've got no flaming flour!
> Now Netflix is just wonderful
> I like a gutsy thriller
> I'm swooning over Idris
> Or some random sexy killer.
> At least I've got a stash of booze
> For when I'm being idle
> There's wine and whiskey, even gin
> If I'm feeling suicidal!
> So let's all drink to lockdown
> To recovery and health
> And hope this awful virus
> Doesn't decimate our wealth.
> We'll all get through the crisis
> And be back to join our mates
> Just hoping I'm not far too wide
> 
> To fit through the flaming gates!


Thank you! Read it out loud ( so much better!) and chuckled throughout. Wonderful Pam


----------



## Dave S

Cuteness alert as I cannot go see her we get regular picture updates, today she has her second injections, 13 weeks old.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Cuteness alert as I cannot go see her we get regular picture updates, today she has her second injections, 13 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 436797


So beautiful I really do feel for grandparents at the moment but when this is over you can make up the cuddles.


----------



## purringcats

purringcats said:


> A 99-year-old war veteran who has raised more than £12m for the NHS by walking around his garden says he will keep going while people continue to donate.
> 
> Captain Tom Moore, who turns 100 at the end of the month, has smashed his original target to raise £1,000 by walking 100 lengths of his Bedfordshire garden.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-to-keep-walking-while-people-donate-11973802
> 
> Very positive news that so much money has been raised for the NHS.


Here he is completing the 100 laps he walked around his garden bless him.








Very good of the soldiers to be there to thank him and nice to see they are social distancing as well.


----------



## SbanR

purringcats said:


> Here he is completing the 100 laps he walked around his garden bless him.
> View attachment 436815
> 
> Very good of the soldiers to be there to thank him and nice to see they are social distancing as well.


Regarding the soldiers, I did wonder how large numbers of them move about. We don't have enough PPE for troop movements.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Pam Ayers has been at it again.
> This needs to be read so true and funny.
> 
> I'm normally a social girl
> I love to meet my mates
> But lately with the virus here
> We can't go out the gates.
> You see, we are the 'oldies' now
> We need to stay inside
> If they haven't seen us for a while
> They'll think we've upped and died.
> They'll never know the things we did
> Before we got this old
> There wasn't any Facebook
> So not everything was told.
> We may seem sweet old ladies
> Who would never be uncouth
> But we grew up in the 60s -
> If you only knew the truth!
> There was sex and drugs and rock 'n roll
> The pill and miniskirts
> We smoked, we drank, we partied
> And were quite outrageous flirts.
> Then we settled down, got married
> And turned into someone's mum,
> Somebody's wife, then nana,
> Who on earth did we become?
> We didn't mind the change of pace
> Because our lives were full
> But to bury us before we're dead
> Is like a red rag to a bull!
> So here you find me stuck inside
> For 4 weeks, maybe more
> I finally found myself again
> Then I had to close the door!
> It didnt really bother me
> I'd while away the hour
> I'd bake for all the family
> But I've got no flaming flour!
> Now Netflix is just wonderful
> I like a gutsy thriller
> I'm swooning over Idris
> Or some random sexy killer.
> At least I've got a stash of booze
> For when I'm being idle
> There's wine and whiskey, even gin
> If I'm feeling suicidal!
> So let's all drink to lockdown
> To recovery and health
> And hope this awful virus
> Doesn't decimate our wealth.
> We'll all get through the crisis
> And be back to join our mates
> Just hoping I'm not far too wide
> 
> To fit through the flaming gates!


Thank you for that. I love Pam Ayres.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you for that. I love Pam Ayres.


I do too. It's great when she reads out a poem as her accent is mine more or less and they make me laugh even more. She has a wonderful twinkle in her eyes when she gets to the more naughty bits.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> I do too. It's great when she reads out a poem as her accent is mine more or less and they make me laugh even more. She has a wonderful twinkle in her eyes when she gets to the more naughty bits.


I love hearing her too, I have a couple of DVDs of her on the stage and it's great watching her. 
A dream of mine is to get to see her live on stage some day or to meet her or something.

Have you heard her stories about her sons Labrador Crumpet?


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I love hearing her too, I have a couple of DVDs of her on the stage and it's great watching her.
> A dream of mine is to get to see her live on stage some day or to meet her or something.
> 
> Have you heard her stories about her sons Labrador Crumpet?


Not heard about Crumpet I don't think


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Not heard about Crumpet I don't think







Fast forward to 27:50 for dog related comedy, Crumpet is mentioned and a little poem for her.
She's been mentioned in later Ayres on the Air programmes too, I just got series 4 and there is a funny story regarding Crumpet on there but I can't find it on youtube. 
Enjoy - I love the radio shows, listening to Pam Ayres helped me through a dark period about 10 years ago and, while she'll never know it, I am very greatful to her for giving me something to laugh at.


----------



## MollySmith

Best thing on the internet - BBC weather man belting out the BBC News like you've never heard it before!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...esenter-goes-viral-drumming-to-bbc-news-theme


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Fast forward to 27:50 for dog related comedy, Crumpet is mentioned and a little poem for her.
> She's been mentioned in later Ayres on the Air programmes too, I just got series 4 and there is a funny story regarding Crumpet on there but I can't find it on youtube.
> Enjoy - I love the radio shows, listening to Pam Ayres helped me through a dark period about 10 years ago and, while she'll never know it, I am very greatful to her for giving me something to laugh at.


Thank you. I've enjoyed listening to it all


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Thank you. I've enjoyed listening to it all


Your welcome.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lions taking advantage of no tourists

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-52314282


----------



## Happy Paws2

purringcats said:


> Here he is completing the 100 laps he walked around his garden bless him.
> View attachment 436815
> 
> Very good of the soldiers to be there to thank him and nice to see they are social distancing as well.


It's over £14m now.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

how about trying a Vodka cake for that feel better feeling?

1 cup sugar
1 tsp. baking powder 
1 cup water
1 tsp. salt 
1 cup brown sugar
Lemon juice
4 large eggs
2 cups dried fruit
Nuts
1 bottle Vodka

Sample a cup of Vodka to check quality.
Take a large bowl, check the Vodka again to be sure it is of the highest quality then repeat. 
Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add 1 teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. 
*At this point, it is best to make sure the Vodka is still OK (Try another cup just in case)* 
Turn off the mixerer whirly thingy. 
Break 2 eegs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. 
Pick the fruit up off the floor, wash it and put it in the bowl, a piece at a time, trying to count it, whilst singing. 
Mix on the turner. If the fried druit getas stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver 
Sample the Vodka to test for tonsisticity.
Next, sift 2 cups of salt, or something.
Check the Vodka because, well, I forget why, just know its importanter.
Now shit shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. 
Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over, but laugh uncontrollably, cos you do.
Laugh til you nearly pee and then congratulate yourself for not.
Cebleeate with vodka.
Don't forget to beat off the turner. 
Finally, throw the bowl in the bin.
Finish the Vodka and wipe the counter with the cat. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Siskin

Love it, hic


----------



## Happy Paws2

Brilliant, but I don't like vodka so I'll try Brandy


----------



## SbanR

Had to put down my mug of ginger tea￼￼￼:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

A work colleague text me today to check I am ok as she knows I’m on my own. I do not see her very often and thought that was really nice. Also having massive Loki cuddles.


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## purringcats

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's over £14m now.


£19,090,193.24 (at the time of posting this) now and still going up. Just donated some money myself as it is going to the NHS.


----------



## MollySmith

purringcats said:


> £19,090,193.24 (at the time of posting this) now and still going up. Just donated some money myself as it is going to the NHS.


Good on him, but let this be a lesson to those in power who should have given this money all along.

sorry - no disrespect to the good Captain but it's not on to see him do this, it should not be necessary. He's a bloody marvel.


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## Bisbow

In the free box of food this week there were so many potatoes, far more than OH and I cold eat in a week so I have spent the morning preparing a load to roast and freeze and a load to mash and freeze
Along with the three chickens for £10 I got on a Tesco offer we will live well for quite a while


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## purringcats

Bisbow said:


> In the free box of food this week there were so many potatoes, far more than OH and I cold eat in a week so I have spent the morning preparing a load to roast and freeze and a load to mash and freeze
> Along with the three chickens for £10 I got on a Tesco offer we will live well for quite a while


My local council rang me this morning to check I was ok and have told me that a food parcel will be delivered Monday. This takes an awful lot of pressure off me trying to have to find delivery slots for online shopping. They have also offered me home care if I need it and told me they will arrange this with my GP but I don't need this just yet.


----------



## Bisbow

purringcats said:


> My local council rang me this morning to check I was ok and have told me that a food parcel will be delivered Monday. This takes an awful lot of pressure off me trying to have to find delivery slots for online shopping. They have also offered me home care if I need it and told me they will arrange this with my GP but I don't need this just yet.


That's good news
As you can see from previous posts the food parcels are pretty good
We have had so mch shower gel I think they must expect us to take 3 showers a day

Not complaining though very grateful for the thought


----------



## rona

Have just discovered that an immediate neighbours family lived at the same farm as my Mother during the war and until the 50s.
My mother even wrote about my neighbours Grandmother in her memories book, that I persuaded her to write when she got old.
Apparently, an Aunt of neighbour is still alive, so she's going to ask her if she remembers my Mum or her family 
A living link to my Mum and even my Dad maybe


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> Have just discovered that an immediate neighbours family lived at the same farm as my Mother during the war and until the 50s.
> My mother even wrote about my neighbours Grandmother in her memories book, that I persuaded her to write when she got old.
> Apparently, an Aunt of neighbour is still alive, so she's going to ask her if she remembers my Mum or her family
> A living link to my Mum and even my Dad maybe


Wow! I hope you get to hear or read more.

I've signed up to Ancestory this week to see what I can uncover about one part of my family. My friend in Australia is really into the site so he's been showing me around vis Zoom and we've found a geographical link and possibly a link way way back between part of my maternal family and his paternal one, it's very exciting!


----------



## rona

Had my first little harvest today. Salad leaves in cheese sarnies 
IMG_6638 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Also received cards in the post, to give out to the children on one street
IMG_6640 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_6641 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I decided to only do 6 houses in one particular street, so that hopefully, when the kids start to mix again, they will have a mystery to discuss 
WHO SENT THE CARDS?


----------



## Dimwit

I was volunteering at my local hospital emergency department this weekend (with Saint John Ambulance). It often doesn't feel like we are doing much but we have had some lovely feedback from the staff and have been nominated for their 'make a difference' award this month


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve just cut and clipped OH and DS’s hair and they’re still talking to me!


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> I've just cut and clipped OH and DS's hair and they're still talking to me!


That is impressive!! 

Bates' "I see you have popcorn" face last night should garner a few smiles 
Yes, he got popcorn!! Apparently he gets whatever he wants these days! :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

. .......much like this one


----------



## MollySmith

There's been an outbreak of bad poetry - this from Angry People in Local Newspapers


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Boxer123

Martin Clunes on ITV in his jammies with all his lovely dogs made me smile today.


----------



## Bisbow

I have spent the morning sitting in a sheltered spot in the garden listening to the wind in the trees. a sound I have not heard for a while due to traffic
Also the doves coo-cooing and little birds tweeting and chirping. The occasional screech of a seagull and now and then a dog bark
Chilli at my side. OH pottering in the garden, very relaxing and comforting and peaceful and a tonic to the soul


----------



## rona

Google doodle little bee game should make you smile today 

Go pollinate a few flowers


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> I have spent the morning sitting in a sheltered spot in the garden listening to the wind in the trees. a sound I have not heard for a while due to traffic
> Also the doves coo-cooing and little birds tweeting and chirping. The occasional screech of a seagull and now and then a dog bark
> Chilli at my side. OH pottering in the garden, very relaxing and comforting and peaceful and a tonic to the soul


It is lovely out in the garden, no sound of cars or aircraft just the birds, then spoilt by next doors radio.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> It is lovely out in the garden, no sound of cars or aircraft just the birds, then spoilt by next doors radio.


Shame about the radio
Some people can't seem to live without it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> Shame about the radio
> *Some people can't seem to live without it*


I know that's what I worried about, his just getting the place ready to move into so I'm hoping when it's sorted out it will quiet down a bit.


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Google doodle little bee game should make you smile today
> 
> Go pollinate a few flowers


Just got quite carried away with this! very relaxing music to go with it too.

Its lovely and sunny here today, def nice weather to just sit out in the garden.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Siskin

Just had an incredibly moving experience. I went outside at 8pm to see if anyone would be clapping, my neighbour came out at the same time so we went to the front of our respective houses and clapped. It's a beautiful still evening and all along the valley people clapped, cheered, rang bells, even tooted a hunting horn. It was just wonderful and so life affirming. People who haven't seen each other for weeks on end somehow joined together not only supporting all those heroic people but supporting each other and the village. It was a lovely few minutes and reduced me to tears. 
It's the first time I've gone out to clap as I usually feel awful in the evenings. I'm so glad I was there.


Sadly I saw that a near neighbour had an ambulance sat outside. It's unlikely to be the virus as they are elderly and he is ill and they have self isolated for weeks. My neighbours have been shopping for them each week and said that the husband was ill with what was thought to be a bladder infection which he been given pills for, but they didn't seem to have been having the desired effect. His wife was very upset this afternoon apparently. This elderly couple have a number of children and grandchildren between them (second marriages for both), several living reasonably local who seem to be totally unable to do things or help their old and ill parents


----------



## catz4m8z

aww, hope your neighbour is ok @Siskin. Sadly I think alot of people are getting ill because they are too scared to go to the hospital at the moment.

For the first time I actually heard more then 1 lone person clapping. There was tons of people clapping and shouting, car horns tooting. Makes me wonder if somebody hasnt had a postive NHS experience recently!


----------



## raysmyheart

rona said:


> Google doodle little bee game should make you smile today
> 
> Go pollinate a few flowers


Oh, I love that google doodle bee!. It is very relaxing and I've learned a lot about bees and pollination. I'm still playing the game two days later.https://www.google.com/doodles/earth-day-2020


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

rona said:


> Google doodle little bee game should make you smile today
> 
> Go pollinate a few flowers


Great fun 

And just in case anyone isn't clear about the rules ...






J


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Google doodle little bee game should make you smile today
> 
> Go pollinate a few flowers


I'm so excited because for the first time in years I've seen several bumble bees in the garden. I had one in my living room the other day and had to open the window to let him out and send him on his way.

Butterflies also seem to be more numerous than in previous years. One of Grisha's favourite occupations is chasing them!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Yesterday when I was sitting in the garden there were bees in the Rosemary plant next to me, last year I hardly saw any and yes there are Butterflies around as well.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

rona said:


> Also received cards in the post, to give out to the children on one street
> IMG_6640 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> I decided to only do 6 houses in one particular street, so that hopefully, when the kids start to mix again, they will have a mystery to discuss
> WHO SENT THE CARDS?


Cards now delivered and I'm quite pleased that one of the mums saw and spoke to me. Should alleviate any fears they may have about children receiving something from a stranger.

Also managed to pick up about 3 months of bird food from the door of my local pet shop


----------



## Mum2Heidi

My life hasn’t changed a lot so I’m lucky.
I’m a country girl at heart and at a stage where I can enjoy it
Like going back to my childhood and I’ve embraced it with ease.
There’s a beautiful nature reserve on my doorstep. Acres of woodland, fields and waterside spots. 
People I meet (at a distance) have more concern for one another and enjoy their time outside. No longer on a mission - route marching their dog etc.
At home my Aviary of birds and planters keep me busy when I’m not sat in the shade enjoying.
It’s like going back in time. So peaceful. Little traffic noise and continual wild bird song.
Ive realised I’m a bit of a hermit. My car hasn’t moved since lockdown and I haven't missed going anywhere.


----------



## Dave S

Friday already? what happened to Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.








Yay - It's my 14th Friday...……...


----------



## O2.0

Gardening fun. Two strawberry plants have popped up (out of the 10 I planted). 
Baby mint plant went from a seedling to this:








And now this:









And one of my tomatoes has already flowered!! It's not even May!


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> Gardening fun. Two strawberry plants have popped up (out of the 10 I planted).
> Baby mint plant went from a seedling to this:
> View attachment 437643
> 
> And now this:
> View attachment 437644
> 
> 
> And one of my tomatoes has already flowered!! It's not even May!
> View attachment 437645


I would advise digging the mint up and put it in a pot otherwise it will smother the whole bed


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> I would advise digging the mint up and put it in a pot otherwise it will smother the whole bed


LOL I'm actually kind of hoping it will take over. I've recently reclaimed that area from some ivy (that I planted) that completely took over, so I'm fighting fire with fire. I'll let the mint go crazy and hopefully hold back the ivy - that's the plan for now, we shall see!


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> . I'll let the mint go crazy and hopefully hold back the ivy - that's the plan for now, we shall see!


Do keep us updated on this. It'll be interesting to see if your plan works, or if you end up with a triffids scenario!:Jawdrop:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

SbanR said:


> Do keep us updated on this. It'll be interesting to see if your plan works, or if you end up with a triffids scenario!:Jawdrop:Hilarious


Oh geez LOL! 
I have a honeysuckle vine that has taken over another area. It smell so good though I can't bear to try to reclaim any of that. 
Anyone know if you can re-plant honeysuckle?


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> Oh geez LOL!
> I have a honeysuckle vine that has taken over another area. It smell so good though I can't bear to try to reclaim any of that.
> Anyone know if you can re-plant honeysuckle?


I've never tried replanting one, but if you wish to propagate more, try pegging a trailing vine (or several, to hedge your bet) to a pot of compost. It'll form roots from a (?) leaf axial. My plant regularly roots itself this way and have spread.


----------



## O2.0

SbanR said:


> I've never tried replanting one, but if you wish to propagate more, try pegging a trailing vine (or several, to hedge your bet) to a pot of compost. It'll form roots from a (?) leaf axial. My plant regularly roots itself this way and have spread.


Thank you, I'm going to try this


----------



## cat001

I'd recommend anyone get the book: 'The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse'. It's a really nice book to distract yourself with.

Here's a picture by the writer, this ones not in the book but gives you an idea of what it's like... 









I've also been taking a few snaps while out on my bike...


----------



## raysmyheart

cat001 said:


> I'd recommend anyone get the book: 'The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse'. It's a really nice book to distract yourself with.
> 
> Here's a picture by the writer, this ones not in the book but gives you an idea of what it's like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been taking a few snaps while out on my bike...


These are beautiful, thank you! A nice clear day, too for these awesome photos!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lovely photos. Were they taken at Wollaton Park?


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## SbanR

@O2.0 on further reflection, if you have a honeysuckle vine that's taken over another area of your garden, you should find several vines that have self-rooted. Were you thinking of transplanting these? Might work if you take a large enough ball of soil with it


----------



## Jesthar

O2.0 said:


> Baby mint plant went from a seedling to this:
> View attachment 437643
> 
> And now this:
> View attachment 437644


Word of warning about mint - it's a fast spreading vandal and will take over the entire border very quickly if left unchecked. Most people grow it in pots or 'corral' it in the border to keep it under control.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


> Word of warning about mint - it's a fast spreading vandal and will take over the entire border very quickly if left unchecked. * Most people grow it in pots* or 'corral' it in the border to keep it under control.


Yes mint spreads like wild fire, as you say "best grown in a pot".


----------



## O2.0

Thank you for the mint warnings  It's Kentucky mint, and we're in the south, lots of people around here let it take over and go kind of wild. Which as I said, is kind of my plan. I have an infestation of ivy and I'd love for the mint to take over that area instead of the ivy. If nothing else, the mint is way easier to rip out if it goes crazy than the ivy


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> Thank you for the mint warnings  It's Kentucky mint, and we're in the south, lots of people around here let it take over and go kind of wild. Which as I said, is kind of my plan. I have an infestation of ivy and I'd love for the mint to take over that area instead of the ivy. If nothing else, the mint is way easier to rip out if it goes crazy than the ivy


Plant fight! I like your style!


----------



## cat001

raysmyheart said:


> These are beautiful, thank you! A nice clear day, too for these awesome photos!


Thank you. 



Magyarmum said:


> Lovely photos. Were they taken at Wollaton Park?


Yes they were! It's only about 5 mins from my house.


----------



## Magyarmum

cat001 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes they were! It's only about 5 mins from my house.


When I was a teenager I used live round the corner from Wollaton Park. In the summer holidays my Lab Sally and I would often spend the day there.


----------



## rona

Just saw this. Made me smile


----------



## O2.0

MollySmith said:


> Plant fight! I like your style!


It's this stuff:








And when I say it took over, I mean, this is a small patch!! I spent most of last summer and all of this spring ripping that stuff out. This patch gets to stay, as soon as it gets in to the woods with less sun it doesn't spread. And it doesn't climb either. 
I also have English ivy in back that does climb that has gotten out of control too, but it doesn't seem to like sun as much so it's a little more limited.

This is the out of control honeysuckle. It smells amazing!!! I'd love to re-locate at least some of it, because we're eventually going to reclaim this porch area and the honeysuckle will have to go  Or at least share better!


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> It's this stuff:
> View attachment 437900
> 
> And when I say it took over, I mean, this is a small patch!! I spent most of last summer and all of this spring ripping that stuff out. This patch gets to stay, as soon as it gets in to the woods with less sun it doesn't spread. And it doesn't climb either.
> I also have English ivy in back that does climb that has gotten out of control too, but it doesn't seem to like sun as much so it's a little more limited.
> 
> This is the out of control honeysuckle. It smells amazing!!! I'd love to re-locate at least some of it, because we're eventually going to reclaim this porch area and the honeysuckle will have to go  Or at least share better!
> View attachment 437902


I'd try cutting it right back to a manageable stem, dig it up with a good root ball, move it, water well and hope for the best tbh.

Maybe stick a few cuttings in a pot too as insurance?


----------



## Jesthar

Not sure who wrote this but it's genius! I'm fully onboard with Antisocial Distancing 

*'Lockdown lingo'* - are you fully conversant with the new terminology of the times?

*Coronacoaster*
The ups and downs of your mood during the pandemic. You're loving lockdown one minute but suddenly weepy with anxiety the next. It truly is "an emotional coronacoaster".

*Quarantinis*
Experimental cocktails mixed from whatever random ingredients you have left in the house. The boozy equivalent of a store cupboard supper. Southern Comfort and Ribena quarantini with a glacé cherry garnish, anyone? These are sipped at "Locktail Hour", ie. wine o'clock during lockdown, which seems to be creeping earlier with each passing week.

*Blue Skype thinking*
A work brainstorming session which takes place over a videoconferencing app. Such meetings might also be termed a "Zoomposium". Naturally, they are to be avoided if at all possible.

*Le Creuset wrist*
It's the new "avocado hand" - an aching arm after taking one's best saucepan outside to bang during the weekly 'Clap For Carers.' It might be heavy, but you're keen to impress the neighbours with your high-quality kitchenware.

*Coronials*
As opposed to millennials, this refers to the future generation of babies conceived or born during coronavirus quarantine. They might also become known as "Generation C" or, more spookily, "Children of the Quarn".

*Furlough Merlot*
Wine consumed in an attempt to relieve the frustration of not working. Also known as "Bored-eaux" or "Cabernet Tedium".

*Coronadose*
An overdose of bad news from consuming too much media during a time of crisis. Can result in a "panicdemic".

*Getting on your Wicks*
Vexing noise levels from neighbours doing their daily workout with Joe Wicks, the Body Coach. Star jumps and burpees sound like a stampeding herd of buffalo.

*Miley/Billy Ray*
Rhyming slang for coronavirus, as in popstrel Miley Cyrus (ie 'virus') or her country crooner father Billy Ray. Sample usage: "I'm suffering with a touch of the Mileys" or "I'm achy-breaky and displaying Billy Ray symptoms". Which one you use is a useful indicator of your age.

*Claphazard*
Someone so enthusiastic about saluting our care workers that they forget all social distancing guidelines and start hugging their neighbours or high-fiving passing pedestrians.

*The Elephant in the Zoom*
The glaring issue during a videoconferencing call that nobody feels able to mention. E.g. one participant has dramatically put on weight, suddenly sprouted terrible facial hair, or has a worryingly messy house visible in the background.

*Doughverkill*
One's social media feed being dominated by smug photos of home-made sourdough or banana bread. If making sourdough is so great, how come you'd never done it before March?

*Quentin Quarantino*
An attention-seeker using their time in lockdown to make amateur films - which they're convinced are funnier and cleverer than they actually are.

*Covidiot*
One who ignores public health advice or behaves with reckless disregard for the safety of others can be said to display "covidiocy" or be "covidiotic". Also called a "lockclown" or even a "Wuhan-ker".

*Space Invader*
Someone who routinely comes closer to you than the recommended two metres, and who you'd like to zap like in an arcade game.

*Goutbreak*
The sudden fear that you've consumed so much wine, cheese, home-made cake and Easter chocolate in lockdown that your ankles are swelling up like a medieval king's.

*Caught Between a Shop and a Hoard Place*
The dilemma of needing to purchase basics but not wanting to be accused of stockpiling. "I'm not stockpiling, I usually buy this many tins of beans, your honour..."

*Zumping*
The recent phenomenon of ending a romantic relationship via video call. Depending on the platform used for the break-up, it can also be known as "FaceTumped" or "Housepumped".

*Antisocial Distancing*
Using health precautions as an excuse for snubbing neighbours and generally ignoring people you find irritating.

*Dinfluencer*
Someone so proud of their new-found cooking ability that they artfully photograph every supper to boast about it on social media.

*Quaranteam*
The people and/or pets you're in lockdown with are your "quaranteam". This era's equivalent of #squadgoals.

*Coughin' Dodger*
Someone so alarmed by an innocuous splutter or throat-clear that they back away in terror.

*Tandemic*
A sun-kissed glow acquired from sitting in one's garden or (gasp!) flouting the rules on park sunbathing.

*Mask-ara*
Extra make-up applied to "make one's eyes pop" before venturing out in public wearing a face mask.

*Doom 'n' Zoom*
The feeling spread by the most miserable or pessimistic participant in a videoconference, aka the "Zoommonger" or "lockdowner".

*Co-runner Virus*
An infection potentially spread by selfish fitness fanatics taking up an entire path by jogging two abreast.

*Covid-10*
The 10lbs in weight that we're all gaining from comfort-eating and comfort-drinking. Also known as "fattening the curve".

…and finally, one sentence to sum up 2020, so far: at one point, 1 loo roll was worth more than a barrel of crude oil!


----------



## catz4m8z

Jesthar said:


> …and finally, one sentence to sum up 2020, so far: at one point, 1 loo roll was worth more than a barrel of crude oil!


so true....and so weird!

Something positive for me was best friend just phoned to say her missing cat has been found! Poor little Nathan disappeared yesterday and as he hasnt been out in the 3 years she had him she was understandably super upset. But he turned up in the garden! Hoorah!:Woot


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## raysmyheart

rona said:


> Just saw this. Made me smile


I love these bees! It makes me smile, as well! Thank you for posting this!

No bees seen yet where I am but it shouldn't be long before warm weather returns and they will be working hard once more.
From two Summers ago in my yard -


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

I must say I am very impressed with people around here and their exercise.

An air ambulance helicopter landed on the fields near my house this morning and suddenly loads of people from a wide area felt the need to take exercise, hurry to the fields and stand and gaze at it from close by.
I was just worried in case they started the engines when we were there with the dogs. 

An hour later it took off and the same people were still standing, gazing, for what I know not.


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Lurcherlad

Just brought OH home from hospital - yay! 

Thankfully, he’s ok and able to continue chemo after a week’s rest and recouperation.

Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


----------



## rona

OH wanted some gloves and put Black Latex into the search engine


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> OH wanted some gloves and put Black Latex into the search engine


Well done Rona now everyone on this forum will do the same, Wait for the pics to appear.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Well done Rona now everyone on this forum will do the same, Wait for the pics to appear.


Luckily he didn't get that far, saw the headings and quickly changed his search criteria 

Well, that's what he told me.....................................


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Luckily he didn't get that far, saw the headings and quickly changed his search criteria
> 
> Well, that's what he told me.....................................


Careful on your birthday then.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Careful on your birthday then.


He wouldn't dare


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


That's such good news.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


Great news


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> OH wanted some gloves and put Black Latex into the search engine


Seriously though, if he's looking for disposable gloves at a reasonable price tell him to look at Food Safety Direct UK. I've just ordered 400 from them which even with the cost of shipping was half the price of buying them in Hungary.

https://www.foodsafetydirect.co.uk/.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


Brilliant, I'm so pleased!



rona said:


> OH wanted some gloves and put Black Latex into the search engine


Blimey - finally found a place for this emoji :Blackalien


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


Fantastic news


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## rona

Just received a few cards that I'd ordered from the Wildlife trust
Absolutely stunning.
If you are thinking of getting a special card or notelet. I recommend these 
http://www.ecofriendlycards.shop/the-wildlife-trusts/everyday-cards/


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> Just received a few cards that I'd ordered from the Wildlife trust
> Absolutely stunning.
> If you are thinking of getting a special card or notelet. I recommend these
> http://www.ecofriendlycards.shop/the-wildlife-trusts/everyday-cards/


Pictures are nearly as good quality as yours!


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> Pictures are nearly as good quality as yours!


Pfft, mine ain't nearly as good 
I did wonder about getting some with my own pics but I've done a little memory book for my friend and I'd had enough searching through photos and really wanted them to be charity cards


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> Pfft, mine ain't nearly as good
> I did wonder about getting some with my own pics but I've done a little memory book for my friend and I'd had enough searching through photos and really wanted them to be charity cards


I would certainly have done some cards with your own pictures. Have always said your photos are very very good!


----------



## raysmyheart

Lurcherlad said:


> Just brought OH home from hospital - yay!
> 
> Thankfully, he's ok and able to continue chemo after a week's rest and recouperation.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes and positive vibes


So glad @Lurcherlad. Sending many good and warm wishes to you.♥


----------



## Magyarmum

My hairstyle during lock down


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My hairstyle during lock down


Don't joke I even dreamt I was in the hairdressers.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Don't joke I even dreamt I was in the hairdressers.


I wouldn't dare tell you some of the places I've dreamt I was in!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I wouldn't dare tell you some of the places I've dreamt I was in!


Keep it clean


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Keep it clean


How could you think such a thing of a sweet little old lady like me


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> How could you think such a thing of a sweet little old lady like me


Lock up your sons you need to behave haven't you seen @havoc and @Mrs Funkin alternative NHS message.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


That's really cruel


----------



## havoc

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's really cruel


Best thing I've seen for a while though


----------



## MollySmith

I’m delighted (and bit emotional for many reasons) to be asked to be a godmother. Bit strange as I haven’t met my godson yet for obvious reasons


----------



## Dave S

Not sure it should be here but I have some time on my hands now so have started a Facebook page of my recipes for different meals, cakes, puds etc that I have stored on my computer and other files.
It's *Cosy Corner Kitchen* if anyone wants a look, I will be adding many more things over the course of this lockdown.

I actually purchased the domain name but gave up on looking for suitable web hosting sites that do not cost an arm and a leg so went to F/B first.

Mods please feel free to move this elsewhere but I thought a bit of baking goes a long way.


----------



## rona

https://news.sky.com/story/three-ye...-handling-large-sheep-like-an-expert-11981718

From an online agricultural show, play the video


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Not sure it should be here but I have some time on my hands now so have started a Facebook page of my recipes for different meals, cakes, puds etc that I have stored on my computer and other files.
> It's *Cosy Corner Kitchen* if anyone wants a look, I will be adding many more things over the course of this lockdown.
> 
> I actually purchased the domain name but gave up on looking for suitable web hosting sites that do not cost an arm and a leg so went to F/B first.
> 
> Mods please feel free to move this elsewhere but I thought a bit of baking goes a long way.


I've had a look, but couldn't find it. It's probably just me


----------



## Dave S

Try https://www.facebook.com/CosyCornerKitchen/


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Try https://www.facebook.com/CosyCornerKitchen/


Ok got it that way. I normally use the iPad app for fb and for some reason it can't find it. I've now followed you so it should turn up in my news feed


----------



## O2.0

My new favorite typo


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Bisbow

Summer is on it's way

Heard the cookoo this morning

Cheered us up greatly


----------



## havoc

By far the best thing in the last six weeks has been that I’ve been able to wear leggings and t-shirts every single day. I dread even having to dress up as far as a pair of jeans


----------



## Cully

I've been enjoying watching how all the celebs are dressing at home. It's lovely to see them so casual and relaxed about their appearance now. I wonder if they will still bother with all that make up and carefully crafted hairstyles when they're back in the studio. Prue Leith looked wonderful with 'bed hair'.


----------



## Jonescat

My cactus flowered :Cat It is an archetypal cactus that seems to thrive on neglect and a heavy watering in the Spring, and then has a brief moment of glory for two days at the most.

It has never had 3 flowers before and it is so beautiful. A bit tricky to take a decent picture as there is so much going on and it flowers at night but I spent a happy hour or more giving it a go.


----------



## Jackie C

Jonescat said:


> My cactus flowered :Cat It is an archetypal cactus that seems to thrive on neglect and a heavy watering in the Spring, and then has a brief moment of glory for two days at the most.
> 
> It has never had 3 flowers before and it is so beautiful. A bit tricky to take a decent picture as there is so much going on and it flowers at night but I spent a happy hour or more giving it a go.
> 
> View attachment 438458
> 
> 
> View attachment 438459
> 
> 
> View attachment 438460
> 
> 
> View attachment 438461


Very pretty!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

Been spending money like water  However, I should get some from the government in June and at some point, get a refund from my cruise

I couldn't resist this when I saw that they were making it again
https://www.lily-flame.co.uk/item/10/ReedDiffuserRefills/Bluebell-Forest-Reed-Diffuser-Refill.html

Had a few of these 
https://www.exmoorales.co.uk/exmoor-gold/

And made up a small memories photo book for my friend which I delivered this morning 
Made him smile I'm pleased to say 

Just ordered him a Car scent hanger from Puppy Paws rescue where he got his dog from. Hoping that raises a smile too


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Some lovely scenes on the news this morning of children in Italy being reunited with grandparents.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Some lovely scenes on the news this morning of children in Italy being reunited with grandparents.


Not sure my DS will be in a hurry to see his grandma!


----------



## Dave S

So looking forward to lunch today - thick slices of fresh made toasted sourdough bread, oozing with butter and melted cheese, topped with small chunk pickle.
Unfortunately I have a spare loaf, wonder what to do with it?










Sorry have I made you feel hungry?


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure my DS will be in a hurry to see his grandma!


Ha ha my Nan has told us she doesn't want to see us until at least Christmas germ carriers.


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> So looking forward to lunch today - thick slices of fresh made toasted sourdough bread, oozing with butter and melted cheese, topped with small chunk pickle.
> Unfortunately I have a spare loaf, wonder what to do with it?
> 
> View attachment 438649
> 
> 
> Sorry have I made you feel hungry?


Nope!
I get fresh baked bread every Friday from my friendly artisan baker.
Also yummies like flapjack, brownies(no one can beat Paul's flapjacks n brownies!), 
When lockdown is lifted, I look forward to savoury scones and bread pudding


----------



## Magyarmum

I spoke to my son and DIL yesterday and all being well they hope to come over to see me in August.:Happy

They say though that instead of flying they'll drive over and camp on the way to avoid coming in contact with too many people


----------



## Magyarmum

*The Daily Mash*

*The miracles that could still save 2020*
5th May 2020








*SO far, the end-of-year montage for 2020 is going to be you sat at home watching other people sat in their homes. But could these miracles turn the year around?*

*We find a vaccine tomorrow*

Poof, just like that we're back to normal. Sure, we'll have to figure out how to vaccinate the whole planet, but we can sweat the details later. Unless Trump patents the cure in which case we're all doomed.

*The environment fixes itself*

Forget about future generations and the animal kingdom; just think how happy this will make Sir David Attenborough. Plus he won't have to end each episode of his next documentary on a downer that puts you off watching it.

*World peace breaks out*

Imagine how amazing it would be if we all got along, ie stopped bombing Middle Eastern countries on a bit of a whim. Naturally some nutjobs will bang on about how terrible it is for the economy, but why listen?

*God forgives everyone*

God comes out as real, apologises for all the many errors he's made over the years and gives everyone a clean slate, a fresh start and a chance to live a better life. Of course nobody will make it through the day without at least one mortal sin, but for a few hours what a weight off your mind.

*Trump vanishes*

You wake up and President Palmer, a sober, sensible and popular leader, is leading the pandemic fight on TV. Suggestions that Donald Trump was ever president are met with incredulous laughter. Former MP Boris Johnson presents a teatime game show called_ Quo Est Simia?_ and is married to Billie Piper.


----------



## Magyarmum

The latest coronavirus fashion!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Finally!

Got round to shortening, hemming and ironing the new bedroom curtains.

Just hung them on the new curtain poles I put up yesterday 

My poor back isn't happy - but I am!


----------



## Magyarmum

They look nice. 

I've finished and hung two of the three curtains in my living room and now just have finish the third. I'm not sure when I'll get round to it 'cos I'm rather lacking in motivation:Bored


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> They look nice.
> 
> I've finished and hung two of the three curtains in my living room and now just have finish the third. I'm not sure when I'll get round to it 'cos I'm rather lacking in motivation:Bored


So was I - had them for quite a while, pinned up and full of creases 

One job ticked off the list though


----------



## Dave S

Looking at another chefs jacket and found this "deal"

*Buy together & save*
*Full Kit Deal B *








*1 x Unisex Chefs Trouser Black*
In Stock








*1 x Scholar Chefs Jacket Press Stud Fastening*
In Stock
*£28.85 ex VAT £34.62 inc VAT
Separate price:£24.15 ex VAT £28.98 inc VAT Save £-4.70 ex VAT £-5.64 inc VAT*
Qty
99999 in stock
*Full Kit Deal A *

Good job someone's on the ball there.


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## JarvisMillan

Well and I feel bad about the car...


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MollySmith

Renewable energy outstripped coal use in USA
https://www.ecowatch.com/renewables-beat-coal-us-electricity-source-2645932305.html


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


Stop it, it's to early for things like that..:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Another 2 recycling bags full of old letters, cards, etc. and a black sack full of rubbish and tat from the files and storage in the conservatory. I’m being ruthless!

A blanket box emptied and put on eBay (a chair already sold last week for 99p just to get rid) so gaining space and the room looking less like a storage shed.

Feeling energised to carry on this morning ...... a large sideboard to sort through


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> Stop it, it's to early for things like that..:Hilarious


No it isn't. 

Here's another one for you..........................


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Another 2 recycling bags full of old letters, cards, etc. and a black sack full of rubbish and tat from the files and storage in the conservatory. I'm being ruthless!


Whenever I do that, about 2 weeks later I discover a need for something I haven't even looked at for 2 years.:Banghead


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Dave S




----------



## O2.0

Today I learned that this plant growing wild on the path to the stream is called a Euonymus americanus, also known as 'hearts-a-burstin' or strawberry bush. It's so pretty and apparently will have bright red berries later in the summer/fall


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jonescat

A poem published yesterday by the poet Brian Bilston










https://brianbilston.com/


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

I have just finished making the most amazing smelling hot cross buns from sourdough discarded starter. I cannot wait to try one, hope I will not be disappointed.

At least if we are advised not to go out tomorrow I know we will not starve.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> I have just finished making the most amazing smelling hot cross buns from sourdough discarded starter. I cannot wait to try one, hope I will not be disappointed.
> 
> At least if we are advised not to go out tomorrow I know we will not starve.
> View attachment 439050


They look absolutely scrumptious


----------



## Lurcherlad

I made some scones yesterday - for some reason used water instead of my usual oat milk 

So, I was a bit concerned they would be a disaster.

























They were actually delicious!


----------



## O2.0

I love real English scones and no one here seems to make them right. Can you share that recipe @Lurcherlad ? (Vegan I'm guessing?  )

'Maters anyone? These are growing fast! 









Daylilies are very happy too


----------



## MollySmith

This one won Best Rescue in a photo competition and won her and her rescue a hamper! This isn't the pic which won... the winning pic has me in it too and nobody needs to be scared by that!


----------



## Guest

MollySmith said:


> This one won Best Rescue in a photo competition and won her and her rescue a hamper! This isn't the pic which won... the winning pic has me in it too and nobody needs to be scared by that!
> 
> View attachment 439204


Well no wonder, she's so beautiful. Although I did scan your post and think that she won a hamster! :Nailbiting


----------



## MollySmith

McKenzie said:


> Well no wonder, she's so beautiful. Although I did scan your post and think that she won a hamster! :Nailbiting


oh thank you , I'm biased, I think she's lovely and this photo is everything about her personality.

She would love a hamster but maybe not in the right way. Probably in a sandwich.:Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> I love real English scones and no one here seems to make them right. Can you share that recipe @Lurcherlad ? (Vegan I'm guessing?  )
> 
> 'Maters anyone? These are growing fast!
> View attachment 439195
> 
> 
> Daylilies are very happy too
> View attachment 439196
> 
> 
> View attachment 439197


Vegan scones (BBC Good Food)

Ingredients

350g self-raising flour, extra for dusting

¼ tsp salt

1 tsp baking powder

3 tbsp caster sugar

95g vegan vegetable spread

150ml soy milk, plus extra to glaze

jam, to serve

vegan cream alternative, e.g. oat-based crème fraîche, to serve
(I can't get hold of baking powder, but they seemed to work ok without. My second batch, I made with water not oat milk (I don't know why) rose better.)

Method

Mix the flour, salt, baking powder and sugar in a bowl. Rub in the vegetable spread until you have fine breadcrumbs. You can also gradually pulse it in a food processor until it resembles breadcrumbs.

Gradually stir the milk into the flour mixture until you have a smooth dough.

Lightly dust your surface with flour and gently roll out the scone dough until 2cm thick. Transfer onto a baking tray lined with parchment and put it in the fridge for 30 mins to firm up.

Remove the dough from the fridge and using a 7cm cutter, cut out the scones. Put them, top side down, onto another baking sheet lined with paper, leaving a 2cm gap between each one. This gives the scones an even top. Brush with the extra milk, making sure that it doesn't drip onto the sides (otherwise they will rise unevenly). Put the scones in the freezer for 15 mins. Heat the oven to 220C/200C fan/gas 7. Remove from the freezer and bake for 15-20 mins until golden brown. Serve with jam and vegan cream, if you like.


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Magyarmum

It's the lilac season here in Hungary and the lilac trees which grow wild in the hedgerows are full of blossom and the air is filled with their heady perfume.

One of my favourite times of year!


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> Vegan scones (BBC Good Food)
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 350g self-raising flour, extra for dusting
> 
> ¼ tsp salt
> 
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 
> 3 tbsp caster sugar
> 
> 95g vegan vegetable spread
> 
> 150ml soy milk, plus extra to glaze
> 
> jam, to serve
> 
> vegan cream alternative, e.g. oat-based crème fraîche, to serve
> (I can't get hold of baking powder, but they seemed to work ok without. My second batch, I made with water not oat milk (I don't know why) rose better.)
> 
> Method
> 
> Mix the flour, salt, baking powder and sugar in a bowl. Rub in the vegetable spread until you have fine breadcrumbs. You can also gradually pulse it in a food processor until it resembles breadcrumbs.
> 
> Gradually stir the milk into the flour mixture until you have a smooth dough.
> 
> Lightly dust your surface with flour and gently roll out the scone dough until 2cm thick. Transfer onto a baking tray lined with parchment and put it in the fridge for 30 mins to firm up.
> 
> Remove the dough from the fridge and using a 7cm cutter, cut out the scones. Put them, top side down, onto another baking sheet lined with paper, leaving a 2cm gap between each one. This gives the scones an even top. Brush with the extra milk, making sure that it doesn't drip onto the sides (otherwise they will rise unevenly). Put the scones in the freezer for 15 mins. Heat the oven to 220C/200C fan/gas 7. Remove from the freezer and bake for 15-20 mins until golden brown. Serve with jam and vegan cream, if you like.


Thank you! I may make these this afternoon


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> Thank you! I may make these this afternoon


Hope they last longer than mine did .... I couldn't resist! Not helping my lockdown waistline 

Back to tracking on my WW app today


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


>


My mum will love this, I shall send to her and expect a delivery of dog sized face masks!

****

Incidentally Faith Animal Rescue in Norfolk are making masks with proceeds going to the shelter. They've raised over £1k and I think they are still making them. If anyone is on Facebook worth looking them up - Faith Animal Rescue.


----------



## Dave S

Just lately we have lost some dog toys in the garden - youngest dog takes them out last thing, has a play then bed.
In the morning nothing to be found.

So last night after dogs were put to bed we left a toy half way down the path to see what happened, sure enough again this morning nowhere to be found.
Checked the cameras and at 04.59 saw a fox come in at the top of the garden, stroll around to the back door, have a poo on the mat then found the toy and was playing with it, throwing it around etc for a short while then went out of the garden with it.

Nice to see and hope he enjoyed it as much as we did watching, may ask the neighbours if they have some of our toys.















(Scaffolding is due to maintenance of the roof of the flats in front)


----------



## Cully

Dave S said:


> Just lately we have lost some dog toys in the garden - youngest dog takes them out last thing, has a play then bed.
> In the morning nothing to be found.
> 
> So last night after dogs were put to bed we left a toy half way down the path to see what happened, sure enough again this morning nowhere to be found.
> Checked the cameras and at 04.59 saw a fox come in at the top of the garden, stroll around to the back door, have a poo on the mat then found the toy and was playing with it, throwing it around etc for a short while then went out of the garden with it.
> 
> Nice to see and hope he enjoyed it as much as we did watching, may ask the neighbours if they have some of our toys.
> 
> View attachment 439345
> View attachment 439346
> 
> 
> (Scaffolding is due to maintenance of the roof of the flats in front)


Oh bless him. I had a similar thing a short while ago where I found a soft fabric fish (mackerel) just outside my window one morning on the bench. I investigated but never found out where it came from, OR where it disappeared to. I don't think it was a toy, more like something I've seen in angling shops.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Swapped over my winter and summer clothes today as I don’t have enough wardrobe and drawer space for both sets.

Though I’m not really wearing many clothes at the moment - very little washing and no ironing.

Decluttered and tidied in the process - very cathartic 

I won’t have any tat or clutter in this property soon! 

Where I’m usually a regular at the local tip, I’m putting a couple of extra bags out for the bin men each week


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Swapped over my winter and summer clothes today as I don't have enough wardrobe and drawer space for both sets.


Oh good grief you've gone and done it now!! If we get snow and storms we'll know who to blame. Remember the old saying, 'ne'er cast a clout 'til May is out'.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> Oh good grief you've gone and done it now!! If we get snow and storms we'll know who to blame. Remember the old saying, 'ne'er cast a clout 'til May is out'.


I think that relates to the tree, and that is certainly out 

Also, A Flower Fairy poem

When the days have grown in length,
When the sun has greater power,
Shining in his noonday strength;
When the Elder Tree's in flower;
When each shady kind of place
By the stream and up the lane,
Shows its mass of creamy lace-
Summer's really come again!

The Elder is also out


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> I think that relates to the tree, and that is certainly out
> 
> Also, A Flower Fairy poem
> 
> When the days have grown in length,
> When the sun has greater power,
> Shining in his noonday strength;
> When the Elder Tree's in flower;
> When each shady kind of place
> By the stream and up the lane,
> Shows its mass of creamy lace-
> Summer's really come again!
> 
> The Elder is also out


All very good but I'm still blaming you if it rains.


----------



## raysmyheart

I saw this at the pond this week - Mama and eight ducklings. The ducklings♥ are _so_ tiny but they kept up incredibly with Mum.


----------



## rona

raysmyheart said:


> I saw this at the pond this week - Mama and eight ducklings. The ducklings♥ are _so_ tiny but they kept up incredibly with Mum.
> View attachment 439356


Lovely. I saw some today but not that many and not that clearly


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I think that relates to the tree, and that is certainly out
> 
> Also, A Flower Fairy poem
> 
> When the days have grown in length,
> When the sun has greater power,
> Shining in his noonday strength;
> When the Elder Tree's in flower;
> When each shady kind of place
> By the stream and up the lane,
> Shows its mass of creamy lace-
> Summer's really come again!
> 
> The Elder is also out


Not in Scotland it doesn't. You hang onto all your winter stuff most of the year


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I saw some baby Moorhens the other morning


----------



## rona

rona said:


> I have a little surprise arranged for my friend in about a months time, I'm like a little excited kid about it. I hope the country isn't closed down by then.
> Can't say what it is until he's seen it





rona said:


> I fear is he isn't going to see this now
> I've asked the people that are arranging it and if it's already been produced, if they can take a photo and send a letter to show him what it is.
> Fingers crossed they have actually made it and can at least do this


They hadn't made it  .........BUT........he's still on his feet and with luck they are making this today

Fingers crossed. I'm going to contact them again next week to see how it's going


----------



## Dave S

For those of you tempted to do some baking in these troubled times please watch this video and learn.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158546389168856


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> For those of you tempted to do some baking in these troubled times please watch this video and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158546389168856


I was planning to do some baking today as fresh yeast is back in stock in the supermarkets ...............yipee!

But it's such a lovely day I' think I'll take the Schnauzer boys for a long walk instead!


----------



## rona

I know you've all probably seen this but it has to go here

Wow, just wow





A powerful song made even more so.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I was planning to do some baking today as fresh yeast is back in stock in the supermarkets ...............yipee!
> 
> *But it's such a lovely day I' think I'll take the Schnauzer boys for a long walk instead!*


That's the nicer of the two to do, enjoy your walk.


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> I know you've all probably seen this but it has to go here
> 
> Wow, just wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. A truly powerful performance. There was a clip shown on BBC Breakfast News, with Jools Holland and the first singer interviewed live.
> 
> A powerful song made even more so.


----------



## SbanR

Oops! Ruddy tablet playing up:Rage
Only said BBC Breakfast News played a short clip, also live interview of the first singer n Jools Holland


----------



## rona

Does this man ever stop? 

https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/...utobiography-tomorrow-will-be-a-good-day.html


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I know you've all probably seen this but it has to go here
> 
> Wow, just wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A powerful song made even more so.


Saw part of it on the BBC this morning, I though it was brilliant but now hearing the whole thing with some of it in Welsh made even more powerful, brought tears to my eyes.

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## raysmyheart

Dave S said:


> For those of you tempted to do some baking in these troubled times please watch this video and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158546389168856


I couldn't help but notice this baker's awesome apron!♥


----------



## Siskin

The WI had a Zoom meeting last night, I didn’t attend as I don’t always feel too good in the evenings, but the lady who gave the talk over Zoom set it up as a recording so that others who didn’t take part could hear the talk. It was a good talk about Victorian fashion over a particular few decades given by the daughter of one of the members who works at the V & A in London. It was also nice to see a few of the the WI who I haven’t seen since February. It almost felt like a bit of normality


----------



## raysmyheart

rona said:


> I know you've all probably seen this but it has to go here
> 
> Wow, just wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A powerful song made even more so.


Wow! This takes my breath away, it is so powerful and beautiful.


----------



## Jackie C

raysmyheart said:


> I saw this at the pond this week - Mama and eight ducklings. The ducklings♥ are _so_ tiny but they kept up incredibly with Mum.
> View attachment 439356


So sweet!!


----------



## Jackie C

Sorry to mention the "C" word, but we had some scrubs donated and I managed to get myself a pair of PURPLE SCRUBS! They are a magnificent colour and get a mention every time I wear them. Out of a massive work force, there are only about 3 of us who have them, so I am quite unique!

We also had a batch of PPE gowns donated from Burberry, they are a bright bold red. They are all a size XL, so very long!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Does this man ever stop?
> 
> https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/...utobiography-tomorrow-will-be-a-good-day.html


Love this guy, he is such an inspiration! To often the elderly are seen as a burden or having nothing left to contribute....he shows that age is just a number and you can still follow your dreams no matter how old you are!

Im feeling really energetic today! Since lockdown started my diet has massively improved and Im now working on my fitness. Did a Youtube cardio routine this morning after my dog walk which was african dance. It was so upbeat and happy that it left me smiling:Woot (well, and sweaty and out of breath!LOL).


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## rona

Well, we got there............. 

IMG_20200515_132507522 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200515_134911538 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200515_135204561 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200515_134426930 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200515_135902992 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200515_140247802 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

It was glorious, and my arms and core now have a healthy ache


----------



## Jackie C

rona said:


> Well, we got there.............
> 
> IMG_20200515_132507522 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200515_134911538 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200515_135204561 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200515_134426930 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200515_135902992 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200515_140247802 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> It was glorious, and my arms and core now have a healthy ache


Lovely!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

I am sitting here typing up recipes and across from me on the table is a tray of sourdough hot cross buns proving prior to baking.
The smell of the spices is amazing and they are almost ready to put in the oven.
It is so, so tempting to be greedy but by the time they are ready it will be quite late at night, Oh well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## rona

Have got a very private part of the canal booked to go Kayaking again, it's the far side from the towpath and behind a locked gate.
I've asked if it would be ok for my friend to come there to sit on the bank, it's only a couple of miles from where he lives, 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just back from a 7 1/4 mile cycle ride with DS.

Feeling good (legs felt like jelly on the stairs though ).


----------



## Bisbow

Had a letter from the insurance company refunding £25 per car because of the lack of usage
So that means we are £50 better off but can't get out to spend it

Bet the insurance goes up by leaps and bounds next year


----------



## rona

OH was left a little money when his step father died late last year.
While in hospital. my OH showed him pics of our kayaking outing on our inflatables. They and stories of our exploits never failed to make him smile, even when very very ill.
After many many months of research and discussion, OH went and bought two "proper" kayaks today 
We will be trying at least one out tomorrow and OH has ordered a vinyl plate with his step fathers name and his kayak is going to carry that name


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Magyarmum

I always know that Spring has arrived and summer's on it's way when i find swallows in my kitchen!

The Schnauzer boys are so used to them they don't even notice they're flying around inside the house


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


>


:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bread and strawberry jam!

I had forgotten how yummy it was.

Did OH and DS a scone with jam and clotted cream.

Being dairy & egg free they were off the menu for me so I smeared a slice of white bread with Flora non dairy butter and Duchy strawberry jam ...... a bit low rent compared to a scone but oh what bliss! 

The simple things in life


----------



## MollySmith

Books but not from Amazon .... love this new find
https://bookshop.org/


----------



## Bisbow

We have just eaten our first homegrown strawberry

A nice big one carefully cut in half

It was delicious, more turning pink

Must remember to buy some cream


----------



## MollySmith

Who remembers Knightrider?! You have to watch this!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSF5mJTarQx3ER3MhiR5QoQ


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> We have just eaten our first homegrown strawberry
> 
> A nice big one carefully cut in half
> 
> It was delicious, more turning pink
> 
> Must remember to buy some cream


No strawberries sadly. although there are flowers on the wild ones growing in the top half of my land. I do have a glut of radishes though and have just discovered the delight of tossing them in olive oil and garlic a little salt and pepper then roasting them in the oven ....... delish!


----------



## rona

Could have knocked me down with a feather. We got all our money back from our cancelled cruise. Not once have they contacted us 
Odd it happened just days after OH took Martin Lewis advice and contacted the card company.
Still no contact, money just appeared


----------



## Bisbow

That's good
A bit like my daughter
They were going to the Canary Islands but it got cancelled and their money just appeared back in the bank
No problems at all, not like some poor people


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> That's good
> A bit like my daughter
> They were going to the Canary Islands but it got cancelled and their money just appeared back in the bank
> No problems at all, not like some poor people


My friends decided to cancel a trip to Australia to see family. At the time although there was a lot of worry about covid it was prior to lockdown and they have been told that as they cancelled they wouldn't get everything refunded despite that Australia had started their lockdown and they would have been told to isolate the moment they set foot in the country. They are still fighting this

Another friend had a holiday booked to Sri Lanka which she decided not to cancel. They arrived in the country only for the FO to change everything and they were told to return to the U.K. immediately. Luckily they got flights, but are still trying to get something refunded.

I hope both of them suddenly find their refund has hit the bank accounts


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sat out on terrace with a coffee, Jack snoozing at my feet.

Can hear the music of the people in the playing field behind the fence at the bottom of my (thankfully, long) garden on their Boom Box! 

Ordinarily, that would give me the hump but they’re playing my kind of music - Glitterbox


----------



## Magyarmum

It was raining quite heavily this morning so I bundled the Schnauzer boys into the car and went into my local town. Arrived there about 9.30 am and went into Penny Market where I was one of only two customers. Having bought all I wanted, went across the road and into Spar to find the other couple also doing some shopping there. They finished their shopping quite quickly, leaving me as the only customer in the shop.

It was lovely not to have to dodge other people in order to maintain a social distance.

When we arrived home it had stopped raining but only long enough for me to unload the car before the heavens opened and it's been raining ever since, much to the Schnauzer boys annoyance!


----------



## raysmyheart

I've been visiting the pond after work as much as I can these days and it helps me to de-stress. The Mallards, Mute Swans, and Canadian Geese are all very busy helping their babies as they grow. I saw these sweet cygnets learning to pull grasses from the bottom of the pond like their Mum. It seems the







cygnets have doubled their size in the past week!igeon


----------



## rona

Got to try out the new kayaks 
IMG_20200526_094822905_HDR by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200526_092841714_HDR by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200526_084020092 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200526_084818267 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## raysmyheart

rona said:


> Got to try out the new kayaks


That looks so peaceful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Your brave, you'd would never get me in one of those.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Your brave, you'd would never get me in one of those.


Me neither feet on dry land I'm happy.


----------



## rona

raysmyheart said:


> That looks so peaceful.


It was when we got there and until about 10am, then the tow path started to get busy and by the time we got back at 11.30am, the car park and the put in point were heaving.



Happy Paws2 said:


> Your brave, you'd would never get me in one of those.


I have to have a slipway or similar to get in and out. At my age and lack of experience, I just haven't the strength to lift myself out on a wharf. Limits me a bit. My kayak however is very very stable, and it's lovely to drape your legs over the side into the water on a hot day. Makes paddling a LOT harder mind 
As you can see, mines a sit on top, so if you did go over you don't have to push yourself out. I can swim well


----------



## ForestWomble

Just as I was getting ready for bed yesterday, Bungo started whining and sniffing round the front door, I opened it to show him everything was OK and I think I saw a hedgehog disappear round the corner


----------



## SbanR

ForestWomble said:


> Just as I was getting ready for bed yesterday, Bungo started whining and sniffing round the front door, I opened it to show him everything was OK and I think I saw a hedgehog disappear round the corner


My Ollie can spot one a mile away and drags me along to check it out. It's amazing how fast they can move on their little legs


----------



## ForestWomble

SbanR said:


> My Ollie can spot one a mile away and drags me along to check it out. It's amazing how fast they can move on their little legs


Yes, I saw my first hedgehog last year and I was amazed at how fast they can run, also they have really long legs!


----------



## SbanR

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, I saw my first hedgehog last year and I was amazed at how fast they can run, also they have really long legs!


Long skinny legs! They look ridiculous don't they


----------



## ForestWomble

SbanR said:


> Long skinny legs! They look ridiculous don't they


They do rather


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Just as I was getting ready for bed yesterday, Bungo started whining and sniffing round the front door, I opened it to show him everything was OK and I think I saw a hedgehog disappear round the corner


Got any water out for them?


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Got any water out for them?


I didn't yesterday, but now I know a hedgehog is about I want to put a bowl out. 
Not sure where though as apart from what I have in my raised flower bed (far too high for any animal) it is very barren and open out there - flagstones everywhere. Any tips?


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> I didn't yesterday, but now I know a hedgehog is about I want to put a bowl out.
> Not sure where though as apart from what I have in my raised flower bed (far too high for any animal) it is very barren and open out there - flagstones everywhere. Any tips?


Put it where you saw it. They don't really mind open spaces. Stick a few dog biscuits out after Bungo's last wee trip


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Put it where you saw it. They don't really mind open spaces. Stick a few dog biscuits out after Bungo's last wee trip


Great thanks, will do. Hope it comes back tonight, apart from mice when someone put up a bird feeder for a little while I've never seen any wild animals here. Last years hedgehogs were the other side of the road, where it's greener and there are hedges etc.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Great thanks, will do. Hope it comes back tonight, apart from mice when someone put up a bird feeder for a little while I've never seen any wild animals here. Last years hedgehogs were the other side of the road, where it's greener and there are hedges etc.


If it comes back, you might have to think about a more permanent solution


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> If it comes back, you might have to think about a more permanent solution


More permanent solution? Sorry, not sure what you mean.


----------



## rona

OH likes computer games.He's produced his own country where the capital is West Wind our late Chessies pedigree name. one town named after his late Collie, Lucy by the sea. Then there's the lakeside town called Muddy puddles(Chessies name) and another called Alfiehampton (Goldens name)  

A bit of silliness


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> More permanent solution? Sorry, not sure what you mean.


Well, if it's not just passing through, would you like to support it? Food, water, long term?


----------



## raysmyheart

rona said:


> It was when we got there and until about 10am, then the tow path started to get busy and by the time we got back at 11.30am, the car park and the put in point were heaving.


Best to go early then! I have only kayaked once. It was so enjoyable and relaxing, I loved the sound of the paddle pushing the water, so quiet and peaceful. I hope to go again soon! The spot where you go @rona looks awesome!


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Well, if it's not just passing through, would you like to support it? Food, water, long term?


Oh right, yes of course I see what you mean now.

I would like to support it, I could defiantly leave out water, food might not be such a good idea though unless I can just leave out some dog biscuits.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Oh right, yes of course I see what you mean now.
> 
> I would like to support it, I could defiantly leave out water, food might not be such a good idea though unless I can just leave out some dog biscuits.


That's what both of mine eat. Tried all sorts to get them to eat better, but dog biscuits are their fav and the rest has been thrown away 
You have to give puppy or small dog though, they can break teeth on normal kibble, and nothing with fish


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> That's what both of mine eat. Tried all sorts to get them to eat better, but dog biscuits are their fav and the rest has been thrown away
> You have to give puppy or small dog though, they can break teeth on normal kibble, and nothing with fish


I knew about the fish and Bungos food doesn't contain fish as his tummy doesn't like it, so that's fine. While his kibble is small, it's not classed as small dog so probably safer to not put out food and just give them water.


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Put it where you saw it. They don't really mind open spaces. Stick a few dog biscuits out after Bungo's last wee trip


Cat biscuits would be better - higher meat content


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> I knew about the fish and Bungos food doesn't contain fish as his tummy doesn't like it, so that's fine. While his kibble is small, it's not classed as small dog so probably safer to not put out food and just give them water.


We went out for a run yesterday very early. We bumped into a hedgehog. Loki was terrified so we had to go back the way we came. We came back that way but it was gone so must have put itself to bed.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Cat biscuits would be better - higher meat content


I know but I spent a fortune on cat food, hedgehog food but they still wouldn't eat it 



Boxer123 said:


> We went out for a run yesterday very early. We bumped into a hedgehog. Loki was terrified so we had to go back the way we came. We came back that way but it was gone so must have put itself to bed.


If it was out in daylight, then it was probably ill.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440674
> View attachment 440675
> 
> 
> We went out for a run yesterday very early. We bumped into a hedgehog. Loki was terrified so we had to go back the way we came. We came back that way but it was gone so must have put itself to bed.


Aww he/she looks nice and healthy.

I guess Loki was wondering why the spiky ball was moving lol


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'd love to have hedgehogs visit my garden (got a plethora of snails and slugs for them to eat !) but, as far as I know, there are none at all around here


----------



## raysmyheart

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440674
> View attachment 440675
> 
> 
> We went out for a run yesterday very early. We bumped into a hedgehog. Loki was terrified so we had to go back the way we came. We came back that way but it was gone so must have put itself to bed.


I have never seen a hedgehog. They are very beautiful! 
Loki, too.


----------



## Boxer123

raysmyheart said:


> I have never seen a hedgehog. They are very beautiful!
> Loki, too.


Loki thought it would eat him.


----------



## raysmyheart

Boxer123 said:


> Loki thought it would eat him.


Poor Loki! Sending him a hug.♥


----------



## Dave S

I am feeling very positive this week.

My daughter in law has announced to the family that she is having a baby and due in December. We knew last week.

As her new recent baby was only born mid January I have offered to pay to have my son castrated sooner rather than later.

I am however absolutely over the moon with delight and so is my wife.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> I am feeling very positive this week.
> 
> My daughter in law has announced to the family that she is having a baby and due in December. We knew last week.
> 
> As her new recent baby was only born mid January I have offered to pay to have my son castrated sooner rather than later.
> 
> I am however absolutely over the moon with delight and so is my wife.


Congratulations lovely age gap.


----------



## Siskin

A man in the village has his van broken into and couple of nights ago and a lot of his gardening equipment was stolen before a neighbour heard and disturbed the thieves. 
The man is one of the good guys round the village doing gardening work and turning his hand to most things to help out. As a family they don’t have a lot of money, yet he is always in the forefront of community projects.

Word got round about about the break in and the vicars wife set up a Just Giving Page a few hours ago for donations to raise £500 in so he could start to buy some necessary tools so he can continue his business (van insured but the company won’t insure contents). So far £1755 has been raised. I think he will now appreciate how popular and well respected he is around the village.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> A man in the village has his van broken into and couple of nights ago and a lot of his gardening equipment was stolen before a neighbour heard and disturbed the thieves.
> The man is one of the good guys round the village doing gardening work and turning his hand to most things to help out. As a family they don't have a lot of money, yet he is always in the forefront of community projects.
> 
> Word got round about about the break in and the vicars wife set up a Just Giving Page a few hours ago for donations to raise £500 in so he could start to buy some necessary tools so he can continue his business (van insured but the company won't insure contents). So far £1755 has been raised. I think he will now appreciate how popular and well respected he is around the village.


Awful about the thieves, but fantastic that so much has been raised for this man so quickly.


----------



## lullabydream

That's brilliant @Siskin

Those bloody thieves should be ashamed of themselves though!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> That's brilliant @Siskin
> 
> Those bloody thieves should be ashamed of themselves though!


My worry is that they come back in say a months time and have another go, it's not unknown.
The van is normally parked on the road so more vulnerable. My neighbour is also a gardener and has a van full of his equipment and has to park on the road as they don't have a driveway. His wife oaks her car tightly gains the back of the van so the back doors cant be opened.

Amount now is nearly £1900


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> My worry is that they come back in say a months time and have another go, it's not unknown.
> The van is normally parked on the road so more vulnerable. My neighbour is also a gardener and has a van full of his equipment and has to park on the road as they don't have a driveway. His wife oaks her car tightly gains the back of the van so the back doors cant be opened.
> 
> Amount now is nearly £1900


I wonder if a simple sign saying no equipment left in this vehicle over night will be a deterrent?
I know most are true, but my neighbour has the same sign on his van and it's filled to the brim with god knows what, as he's a bit of a wheeler dealer.

To be honest I don't think parking is always an issue.. If they want to get in something they will.

The thieves may think if a sign is up, and things have been replaced then the bloke isn't keeping things inside any more. Or being caught in the act is enough to scare them off. Hope people are now being vigilant about outside sheds etc just in case too.. You just never know!


----------



## Lurcherlad

My BIL loads and unloads the larger, more valuable gardening equipment at the start and end of each day.

I gave him the old trolley that I asked if I could have when a garden centre had stuck it in theit refuse corner - works a treat and carries lots of stuff.

Not worth the risk to leave any valuable equipment in a vehicle overnight imo.

Heart warming though that everyone rallied to help the guy in the OP


----------



## Lurcherlad

I posted a large jiffy envelope to my sister in DomRep back in March. It had a document in it but as a fixed price up to a certain weight, I topped it up with chocolate and Hula Hoops 

It’s finally been delivered to the island but has been languishing for weeks in Miami so goodness knows what state the chocolate will be in given the temperatures in Miami and Domrep..... 

Hope the document survived - but more importantly, the chocolate is still edible!


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> My BIL loads and unloads the larger, more valuable gardening equipment at the start and end of each day.


Yep, the only way to be completely covered is either insure the contents, or remove each night.

Or wire the van to the mains.


----------



## margy

rona said:


> Put it where you saw it. They don't really mind open spaces. Stick a few dog biscuits out after Bungo's last wee trip


Iv'e just found a hedgehog curled in a ball at the bottom of my garden. Next door neighbour drew my attention to it because their dog was trying to dig under my fence to get it. Iv'e put it in a high sided box and put some dog food and a saucer of water in with it. I can;t see if it's injured but Iv'e just looked at it and it's eaten the food. I don't want to leave it in the garden because of next doors dog. I have phoned the nearest hedgehog rescue for advice but probably won't hear from them until tomorrow. Do you think I should take it to the wood and let it go when it gets dark?


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Iv'e just found a hedgehog curled in a ball at the bottom of my garden. Next door neighbour drew my attention to it because their dog was trying to dig under my fence to get it. Iv'e put it in a high sided box and put some dog food and a saucer of water in with it. I can;t see if it's injured but Iv'e just looked at it and it's eaten the food. I don't want to leave it in the garden because of next doors dog. I have phoned the nearest hedgehog rescue for advice but probably won't hear from them until tomorrow. Do you think I should take it to the wood and let it go when it gets dark?
> View attachment 440786


No, it may have babies somewhere. Will the dog kill it or just bother it?


----------



## margy

The dog won't get to it as long as it doesn't go next door. They have just moved here so I don't know what the dog would do it's a shar pei. It was going mad digging at my fence. I was wondering if I should just put it back where I found it when it gets dusk?


----------



## margy

Iv'e just gone out to check on it and it wasn't moving I thought it had passed away, but on picking it up it curled into a ball. When I put it on the lawn it trundled back under the hedge into the long grass and shrub that is there. I will see if it's gone in the morning. I hope it was just out looking for more food or a drink as we've had so little rain lately.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Iv'e just gone out to check on it and it wasn't moving I thought it had passed away, but on picking it up it curled into a ball. When I put it on the lawn it trundled back under the hedge into the long grass and shrub that is there. I will see if it's gone in the morning. I hope it was just out looking for more food or a drink as we've had so little rain lately.


Maybe put a shallow dish of water and some dog food (not fishy) near the bush at night?


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe put a shallow dish of water and some dog food (not fishy) near the bush at night?


I checked this morning and I had left food and water out last night. Hedgehog and food were gone. I'm going to buy some hedgehog food today and start leaving it out at night.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


>


Was this you MM?


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> Was this you MM?


Nah! I'm far too modest to go "skinny" shopping!


----------



## MollySmith

The pink rose, our Beth, was planted a few years ago in memory of the daughter we never met. This year, the flowers have been amazing and I've thoroughly enjoyed the garden. I've often felt it was too big for us amateurs not helped by a self assured neighbour when we first moved here who was keen to tell me what I was doing wrong. I retreated inside, then when I miscarried I stopped bothering. 'Bloody fertile plants.'

Several things inspired me. Planting the rose, accepting I have a 'blousy' garden that's far from well manicured and that if I want to keep a huge ash tree I need to work with the limitations.

We ought to be going away next week and of course it's cancelled, but I'd usually be worrying about leaving the garden and watering. It's been a strange positive, being able to order lots of nice things, three more roses to go with the other 11.... ahem... and be present with this space.

I stood in my shed this afternoon, cup of tea, radio on with my allergic-to-water-Labrador by my feet watching the rain bucket down and had a rare happy/tearful moment.


----------



## Dave S

I know we all know it's a hard time at the moment 
and unfortunately the COVID-19 pandemic has finally affected me financially. In order ...to offset the extra cost for food, electricity, etc..... I’m needing to make some extra money on the side.
Soooooooo....I am now proud to announce that I am selling adult toys.
I hope no one is embarrassed to ask for them.
I have all kinds, sizes and styles according to your needs.
Discretion is guaranteed!! I am more than willing and able to demonstrate any items for you.

Ask for yours anytime. I have everything listed below.



-Zimmer frames
-Wheelchairs
-Oxygen tanks
-Canes
-Disposable nappies
-Denture fixative
and more!


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> The pink rose, our Beth, was planted a few years ago in memory of the daughter we never met. This year, the flowers have been amazing and I've thoroughly enjoyed the garden. I've often felt it was too big for us amateurs not helped by a self assured neighbour when we first moved here who was keen to tell me what I was doing wrong. I retreated inside, then when I miscarried I stopped bothering. 'Bloody fertile plants.'
> 
> Several things inspired me. Planting the rose, accepting I have a 'blousy' garden that's far from well manicured and that if I want to keep a huge ash tree I need to work with the limitations.
> 
> We ought to be going away next week and of course it's cancelled, but I'd usually be worrying about leaving the garden and watering. It's been a strange positive, being able to order lots of nice things, three more roses to go with the other 11.... ahem... and be present with this space.
> 
> I stood in my shed this afternoon, cup of tea, radio on with my allergic-to-water-Labrador by my feet watching the rain bucket down and had a rare happy/tearful moment.
> 
> View attachment 441538


Beautiful


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> Beautiful


thank you. I hummed and worried about posting that. I didn't want to lower the mood but it is beautiful and gives me hope. You're reply was appreciated


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> thank you. I hummed and worried about posting that. I didn't want to lower the mood but it is beautiful and gives me hope. You're reply was appreciated


It certainly didn't lower the mood.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

Sorry not my thing ........ need an aspirin after listening to that.


----------



## Cully

I like the optimism here.


----------



## Happy Paws2

That mad me laugh, brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been raining since 0830 ish this morning and looks set for some hours 

Yay for my garden! 

Yay for the “local yoof” staying at home today in the dry instead of littering up the basketball court, saving me a job in the morning 

Every cloud .....


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> It's been raining since 0830 ish this morning and looks set for some hours
> 
> Yay for my garden!
> 
> Yay for the "local yoof" staying at home today in the dry instead of littering up the basketball court, saving me a job in the morning
> 
> Every cloud .....


Lovely! Our waterbutts are getting full again.

We've been soaked here too. Bliss, though I'm a little sad to wear socks and put Molly's Equafleece on her.


----------



## Cully

I think the rain will be welcome everywhere, I just hope those places that suffered flooding before don't get deluged again ( is that a verb, deluged)?
Overnight if possible please.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We haven't had any rain so far, but the sky is looking a bit dark over the fields so I think we'll get some over night.


----------



## Magyarmum

It was stinking hot when we went to training on Tuesday so much so it left me exhausted for the rest of the day, We had a thunderstorm in the evening but yesterday morning it looked as though it was going to be a hot day again. I did some washing, then around lunchtime it started to thunder and before I could collect my washing in, the heavens opened and it bucketed down with rain. 

It was still pouring when I (tried to) let the boys out at 9 pm. They glared at me as if to say "You don't really expect us to go out in that"? 

Not quite sure what the weather will do today ............ my washing's still on the line drip drying!


----------



## rona

Went for a walk today and came across this 
IMG_7634 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr

What a lovely gesture to the local people. It was a lovely parkland field of 32 acre 
IMG_7631 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7629 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## MissKittyKat

I wrote to the estate of our local landowner to say thankyou for making the public footpath so visible. Got a reply back .

"Thankyou very much for your email regarding the footpaths, it is really appreciated. Your comments I will pass this on to the team.

Wishing you all the best.

*From:
Sent:* 31 May 2020 20:19
*To:
Subject:* Thanks

To Whom It May Concern,

I was unsure who to contact but wanted to pass on my thanks to those who have maintained the public footpaths through the agricultural land over the period of lockdown.

I have always been a little cautious about using footpaths across land as it is not always clear on their direction and I've not wanted to cause any damage. Having the footpaths so clearly visible has reduced this concern and the increased time I have been able to explore has kept me grounded.

So, once again.

Thankyou"


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 442320


Loki loves a Monday.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Bisbow

We are usually away this week in June as an anniversary gift to ourselves, but not this year

Usually we get home to find the birds have striped the cherry tree of fruit

Not this year

This morning we picket 7lbs of cherries and I used some to make 4lds of jam. will make some more tomorrow and will freeze some for pies etc later on. There are still more to pick but we will leave some for the birds


----------



## rona

Went out Kayaking this morning after walking my friends dog. It was a little too hot but being on a sit on top I could do this to cool down 

IMG_20200616_121802595 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200616_123422494 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_20200616_123440370 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Harder to paddle but we were only cruising, and my feet spent quite some time in the water


----------



## Siskin

My sister in law sent me a bunch of flowers made of fruit much of which is dipped in chocolate. There was far too much for me to eat and as the fruit is beautifully ripe it won't last. So I took what I wanted and got the nurses to divide it up so that my fellow patients and the staff all had some. It was delicious.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> My sister in law sent me a bunch of flowers made of fruit much of which is dipped in chocolate. There was far too much for me to eat and as the fruit is beautifully ripe it won't last. So I took what I wanted and got the nurses to divide it up so that my fellow patients and the staff all had some. It was delicious.
> 
> View attachment 442619


That's brilliant!

Hope everyone enjoyed it as much as you!


----------



## MollySmith

Bisbow said:


> We are usually away this week in June as an anniversary gift to ourselves, but not this year
> 
> Usually we get home to find the birds have striped the cherry tree of fruit
> 
> Not this year
> 
> This morning we picket 7lbs of cherries and I used some to make 4lds of jam. will make some more tomorrow and will freeze some for pies etc later on. There are still more to pick but we will leave some for the birds


how lovely!

We are away this week and obviously not, it means I don't have the worry of how to water and cut everything, it's rather nice!

Happy Anniversary too.


----------



## MollySmith

Exceptionally proud that this new modular home project is opening today in my home city.
https://www.cambridgeindependent.co...mes-opening-for-cambridge-s-homeless-9113532/


----------



## Happy Paws2

They should be really proud lets hope other towns and cities do the same, they look really nice and comfy, I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gorgeous sky tonight ....


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Jesthar

I nearly spat my coffee out when this showed up on my FB feed this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

Jesthar said:


> I nearly spat my coffee out when this showed up on my FB feed this morning!


What is that ?


----------



## Jesthar

Boxer123 said:


> What is that ?


Sharks swimming through a wheat field


----------



## westie~ma

Have booked myself and dd in for a cut and blow dry .......... middle of July

Salon not opening until 13th July so very lucky to get in that week. 

Desperate for a haircut. Not so much that its untidy but its really thick and heavy, been overheating and having to wear it up all the time.

Monty had his cut last week, priorities.


----------



## Dave S

Well, that was kept very quiet;

Boris Jonson visited a local primary school last week and it is on Facebook but not in the news.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=boris johnson&epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## ForestWomble

Dave S said:


> Well, that was kept very quiet;
> 
> Boris Jonson visited a local primary school last week and it is on Facebook but not in the news.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=boris johnson&epa=SEARCH_BOX


Looks like it's been removed, the link takes me to an error page.


----------



## Magyarmum

ForestWomble said:


> Looks like it's been removed, the link takes me to an error page.


Worked for me!


----------



## Dave S

Be really glad when she can go to the hairdresser, bloody lockdown.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

Not sure if anyone had put this on before 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-52837923

Amazing feat she has taken on.
https://www.justgiving.com/team/7millionKeepieUppieChallengeforCovidHeroes-Team#aboutSection

Good luck to her


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

Have just been offered the first week open in the little property by the sea we visit. Said we can just go for a couple of days if we like. Think I may take her up on that 

Friend now has hospice on his case, so hopefully they can get him out of pain and he may be able to come too. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dave S

I like that, perhaps all councils should use it.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> View attachment 443225
> 
> 
> I like that, perhaps all councils should use it.


Just watching Lorraine and they were showing pictures of rubbish left behind after yesterday. Honestly I could cry why are people so selfish ? The amount of plastic left.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Dave S said:


> View attachment 443225
> 
> 
> I like that, perhaps all councils should use it.


The beaches in bournemouth were heaving yesterday, the amount of rubbish they left behind was awful. Theres even huge bins along the front and they were half empty! Some people have no respect


----------



## rona

So who else has had much better breathing since this all started?

OH has just informed me that he is off all his asthma drugs and breathing well, even though it's hay fever season. He thinks it's lack of planes, but the traffic is also much less here due to no airport traffic


----------



## Happy Paws2

HarlequinCat said:


> The beaches in bournemouth were heaving yesterday, the amount of rubbish they left behind was awful. Theres even huge bins along the front and they were half empty! Some people have no respect


Saw this on the news, people have just gone crazy


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> So who else has had much better breathing since this all started?
> 
> OH has just informed me that he is off all his asthma drugs and breathing well, even though it's hay fever season. He thinks it's lack of planes, but the traffic is also much less here due to no airport traffic


Yes, thinking about it I haven't had any of the 'normal' tight chest feelings this year.


----------



## lullabydream

Sad to say @rona my asthma has been a bit all over. It gets triggered by hay-fever which is up and down.. Starts with tree pollen season.


----------



## lullabydream

OK purely shallow of me.... 
My hairdresser phoned to book me in for a haircut. 
I was so excited to hear from her and that she was well.. Then confess that I had given myself an undercut.. Well OH did instructed by me as my hair was getting thick in the back. Also chopped off some of my hair, as the ends were fried!
However, I think @Lurcherlad has heard me say many time I am not giving in to the grey....absolutely not.. Nope not in my early 40s. I also haven't given in to box dye during lockdown, and started going grey at 17 like my Mum. So have excited my hairdresser to say cut my hair short and see what the grey looks likes as my roots are terrible.. So we will see in a few weeks!...
After my cut it might be me moaning in the petty things that annoy you thread who knows!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> OK purely shallow of me....
> My hairdresser phoned to book me in for a haircut.
> I was so excited to hear from her and that she was well.. Then confess that I had given myself an undercut.. Well OH did instructed by me as my hair was getting thick in the back. Also chopped off some of my hair, as the ends were fried!
> However, I think @Lurcherlad has heard me say many time I am not giving in to the grey....absolutely not.. Nope not in my early 40s. I also haven't given in to box dye during lockdown, and started going grey at 17 like my Mum. So have excited my hairdresser to say cut my hair short and see what the grey looks likes as my roots are terrible.. So we will see in a few weeks!...
> After my cut it might be me moaning in the petty things that annoy you thread who knows!


Worth a go - you can always dye it again 

Or choose a lighter colour than before so the roots aren't so obvious between touch ups?

I went gradually lighter first once I knew I wanted to let it grow out.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just been out checking the tomato plants and we have got baby tomatoes forming. 

OK, I know it's just a tomato, but it's the first ones we've grown anything for years. 

We also growing potatoes and carrots in large pots and they seem be to going OK, if we only get enough for a couple of meals I'll be happy.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Worth a go - you can always dye it again
> 
> Or choose a lighter colour than before so the roots aren't so obvious between touch ups?
> 
> I went gradually lighter first once I knew I wanted to let it grow out.


Absolutely... Plus I know some of the mad semi permanent colours work on grey hair.. Am hoping my hair turns out more like my mums which looked very much like white, than salt and pepper grey. I mean I never really know until it grows grows.

Good thing is that my hairdresser is really supportive. We had a good chat today, about what I wanted and also that I was glad she's so survived the first wave of the pandemic. I know it's been tough on the self employed.

So glad you have produced some produce, or rather things are going in the right direction @Happy Paws2 my friends daughter managed to grow cucumber last year, this year a couple of potatoes, red onions, hopefully carrots she's absolutely thrilled and flowers, lots of flowers are doing well too. So the little things matter!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 443889


Mmmm

There's three possibilities here. Either I've got it and don't find it funny or I don't get it and it's gone right over my head.......... or.........I'm still half asleep and will get it later


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s a play on a line from an old Dean Martin song, That’s Amore.

“When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that’s amore”

Just google That’s Amore for the tune - then it might work (assuming you don’t get it) 

Or maybe it just appeals to people with a silly sense of humour, like me


----------



## Cleo38

Lurcherlad said:


> It's a play on a line from an old Dean Martin song, That's Amore.
> 
> "When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore"
> 
> Just google That's Amore for the tune - then it might work (assuming you don't get it)
> 
> Or maybe it just appeals to people with a silly sense of humour, like me


Made me laugh ....


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

My friend has been put onto palliative care, doesn't sound positive does it?

However, as I sat with him this morning, after 9 months in pain and after only 2 doses of a new drug given by the hospice, his pain eased enough for him to say it had gone 

I so hope we can make a few more pain free memories


----------



## Mum2Heidi

It doesn’t sound great but how long is a piece of string?
Many battle with the beast on palliative care way longer than predicted.
It must be such a relief for him to feel pain free and probably renew his zest for life.
Certainly make it more enjoyable.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> My friend has been put onto palliative care, doesn't sound positive does it?
> 
> However, as I sat with him this morning, after 9 months in pain and after only 2 doses of a new drug given by the hospice, his pain eased enough for him to say it had gone
> 
> I so hope we can make a few more pain free memories


Oh Rona, I hope his pain will be better controlled from now on and he can enjoy what time he has left.


----------



## Happy Paws2

That show our age


----------



## rona

rona said:


> I have a little surprise arranged for my friend in about a months time, I'm like a little excited kid about it. I hope the country isn't closed down by then.
> Can't say what it is until he's seen it





rona said:


> Thanks.
> He isn't imminently going to die, but even his oncologist says that he probably wouldn't be moving about much after July. To see my surprise he'd have to travel by car about 5 miles and then walk about 100yds.
> I don't think the country or the surprise will be sorted by then





rona said:


> They hadn't made it  .........BUT........he's still on his feet and with luck they are making this today


Well, next Thursday is the day, but as predicted by the oncologist, he isn't up and about much. He hasn't set foot outside except hospital and his garden for nearly 3 months and is in considerable pain 

Photos it is 
I just hope he likes it. Can never tell with the old curmudgeon


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Well, next Thursday is the day, but as predicted by the oncologist, he isn't up and about much. He hasn't set foot outside except hospital and his garden for nearly 3 months and is in considerable pain
> 
> Photos it is
> I just hope he likes it. Can never tell with the old curmudgeon


You're such a good friend. Not everyone would do what you do. Bless you.


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> You're such a good friend. Not everyone would do what you do. Bless you.


He's been my best friend since I was 14 and he was working on the farm I eventually worked on, he was 21. Nearly 50 years ago
I've never known anyone else so principled and loyal. He gave me a roof over my head when I was homeless and has looked out for me virtually all my life. It's hard on me, watching him fade but I couldn't not do it. We have an agreement that when he actually needs personal care, I back off apart from the dog. He doesn't want me to see him in that state, and to be honest, neither do I.


----------



## Dave S

Rona, I have read your last a couple of times as well as your other postings on this subject and can only think that your friendship with this gentleman is something to be proud of and no matter what happens, when, why, where or how, there will always be a special place in both your minds and hearts.

It is something to be admired that a caring friendship lasts over such a long time - more time than many marriages, it certainly puts many subjects and threads we write, rant, rave and moan about on this forum into perspective as we realise that perhaps positive human relationships are the most important things in this world.

I wish you both well.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 444527


Yes, but how do you tell if it's a lament?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Yes, but how do you tell if it's a lament?


This is the positive thread

View attachment 444541


----------



## Happy Paws2

It might be a bit to early as they aren't that big so we are leaving the rest a few more weeks. OH has dug up a few new potatoes and some baby carrots we are growing in pots, there is just enough for dinner today. They'll be lovely with a loads of butter


----------



## margy

You can't beat home grown veg, it tastes much better than shop bought.


----------



## ForestWomble

I planted 5 apple seeds on my birthday this year, back in February, and 4 grew, they are doing really well and will be moved into bigger pots later this week


----------



## Dave S

Just found out why I have a large Hydrangea and Pampas grass both with flat centres - 4 fox cubs in the garden again just after dawn for about 30 minutes playing "King of the Castle" and generally tearing about through all the shrubs and vegetables.

Been watching it all on my cctv, as well as all the other visits throughout the night.

Lovely to see wildlife in the garden.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Just found out why I have a large Hydrangea and Pampas grass both with flat centres - 4 fox cubs in the garden again just after dawn for about 30 minutes playing "King of the Castle" and generally tearing about through all the shrubs and vegetables.
> 
> Been watching it all on my cctv, as well as all the other visits throughout the night.
> 
> Lovely to see wildlife in the garden.


I'm quite jealous............only had one adult in mine


----------



## Happy Paws2

I love this advert

https://www.theaa.com/about-us/love-that-feeling-advert


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> I love this advert
> 
> https://www.theaa.com/about-us/love-that-feeling-advert


Didn't see this and just put up thread


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Just found out why I have a large Hydrangea and Pampas grass both with flat centres - 4 fox cubs in the garden again just after dawn for about 30 minutes playing "King of the Castle" and generally tearing about through all the shrubs and vegetables.
> 
> Been watching it all on my cctv, as well as all the other visits throughout the night.
> 
> Lovely to see wildlife in the garden.


A pampas grass on the front lawn apparently signifies the occupants are Swingers!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> A pampas grass on the front lawn apparently signifies the occupants are Swingers!


Never knew that - did you just make that up or wishful thinking? LOL
What does it mean if you have more than one?

Mine is in the back garden - don't have a front garden, does it still count.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Never knew that - did you just make that up or wishful thinking? LOL
> What does it mean if you have more than one?
> 
> Mine is in the back garden - don't have a front garden, does it still count.


Something I heard years ago


----------



## Dave S

Well I never knew that, thank you.
Certainly I have not had anyone knocking on my door offering their services so to speak and years ago when I planted it, I also planted 4 others across a fence line.

Guess I am just unlucky...…………….


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> Well I never knew that, thank you.
> Certainly I have not had anyone knocking on my door offering their services so to speak and years ago when I planted it, I also planted 4 others across a fence line.
> 
> Guess I am just unlucky...…………….


Maybe you live in the wrong area.. I know a certain city in the Midlands is a hot-spot for swingers!


----------



## Dave S

I do know that many people have never heard of Hemel Hempstead, let alone unable to spell it correctly so maybe that's why, or I am just plain unlucky.

If they did any wife swapping down here I could always swap her for another Collie!


----------



## Dave S

lullabydream said:


> Maybe you live in the wrong area.. I know a certain city in the Midlands is a hot-spot for swingers!


It's all about dogging round here with all the forest and National Trust land around. And NO, I do not get involved, just when coming home late at night sometimes you see groups of cars in "strange" places.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Didn't see this and just put up thread


 sorry. I just saw it and put it on.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> sorry. I just saw it and put it on.


No you put your post before me. I'm bad not you


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> No you put your post before me.* I'm bad not you*


Never


----------



## rona

OH and I went on the hunt for a butterfly yesterday. I choose a different or rare butterfly a year to go and find. This year was the Grayling, an almost extinct butterfly in the UK.
https://www.ukbutterflies.co.uk/species.php?species=semele

It was an amazing trip. Literally 1000's of Chalkhill Blues and Six spot burnets, 100's of Dark green fritillary and wall browns, even 4 Hummingbird Hawk Moths, foxes and Kestrels. In the heart of the Downs with the sea as backdrop
Saw all this but no still no Grayling. I wasn't upset, just a little disappointed, the place was stunning..................just as I'd given up ................................a single beauty fluttered in front of me and landed to pose for photos
IMG_8328 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I think I've seen all in the local area now. The Grayling was the icing on the cake. Not sure what to hunt next year. Any ideas


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> OH and I went on the hunt for a butterfly yesterday. I choose a different or rare butterfly a year to go and find. This year was the Grayling, an almost extinct butterfly in the UK.
> https://www.ukbutterflies.co.uk/species.php?species=semele
> 
> It was an amazing trip. Literally 1000's of Chalkhill Blues and Six spot burnets, 100's of Dark green fritillary and wall browns, even 4 Hummingbird Hawk Moths, foxes and Kestrels. In the heart of the Downs with the sea as backdrop
> Saw all this but no still no Grayling. I wasn't upset, just a little disappointed, the place was stunning..................just as I'd given up ................................a single beauty fluttered in front of me and landed to pose for photos
> IMG_8328 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> I think I've seen all in the local area now. The Grayling was the icing on the cake. Not sure what to hunt next year. Any ideas


How lovely to see so many butterflies.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Well, next Thursday is the day, but as predicted by the oncologist, he isn't up and about much. He hasn't set foot outside except hospital and his garden for nearly 3 months and is in considerable pain
> 
> Photos it is
> I just hope he likes it. Can never tell with the old curmudgeon


Today I took my friend to the Doctors for his blood test and injection. He didn't have any pain and said he'd like to go for a drive. 
I took him to the little surprise that I had been planning for him since before lockdown. It meant a little walk too, which he managed with ease 
He's seen it and loved it, so now I can show you

A few years ago I was walking on the North Downs and came across this
IMG_8139 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The view from it is stunning
IMG_8143 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

They occasionally offer plaques that you can have engraved
IMG_8141 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I had it engraved


----------



## Siskin

Wonderful tribute for your friend. I bet he was very moved


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Wonderful tribute for your friend. I bet he was very moved


He was but he's of a generation that doesn't show. I do know that we were both very happy this morning.
We've just been through a very tough two weeks and something seemed to lift today. lets hope he gets a little time like this
I'm already planning his next trip, a little less stressful this time, a visit with coffee, but at least he'll see beyond his own garden, plus, the dog can come too


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

I really must have lost the plot, I watched it yesterday and I've had been watching it again this morming.
https://www.nymr.co.uk/grosmont-webcam


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I really must have lost the plot, I watched it yesterday and I've had been watching it again this morming.
> https://www.nymr.co.uk/grosmont-webcam


Oh that was nice. I went to the webcam just as a train got ready and left.

We used to live in North Yorkshire and went on the train several times when it only went as far as Grosmont. Sometimes we would get off at the station before and walk along to Grosmont.


----------



## Bisbow

I have just made 6 jars of plum jam from our plum trees and there are a lot more to come

Plum pies, plum crumble, plum cake here we come as well as more jam


----------



## Magyarmum

Such a lovely sight!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=929481374218504


----------



## rona

..............................


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Such a lovely sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=929481374218504


Are they eating larvae of some kind?
That pale one is really trying to hog it all( pun intended)


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> ..............................


Knowing your feelings about taking animals out of the wild, I'm assuming the above is to register your disapproval?

I think the following will explain that had they not been saved by our local bird rescue they would have surely died Once they're old enough they'll be released back into the wild.

*Madármentő Állomás Mályi - Bird Rescue*
1d ·








<3 The week is a little hedgehog brother.







<3

In memory of István Csukás: (1936. April 2.-2020. February 24.) Aladár Hedgehog, Hedgehog, Adorján, Hedgehog Dorottya, Hedgehog Demeter, Tihamér
and the smallest: Balázs Hedgehog.

This week's little hedgehog arrived to us a few days ago from the Bükki Nemzeti Park guard service. Their mother was lost and the hedgehog babies were paged next to the already decomposing body. Unfortunate hedgehogs didn't expose their dead mother, because of this, they were already rattled by flies and they were horrific. After removing the eggs, we bathed them and started feeding. They were still small, so they had to be pacifier. Now they eat nicely by themselves, but they still need nutrition. They eat a lot and nice fat hedgehogs. There is a brighter color among them, he is the most willful and strongest.







<3
Please welcome them with lots of love, they send their greetings to everyone.








Menu: Nutrition, meat, insects and asvari materials.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> Knowing your feelings about taking animals out of the wild, I'm assuming the above is to register your disapproval?
> 
> I think the following will explain that had they not been saved by our local bird rescue they would have surely died Once they're old enough they'll be released back into the wild.
> 
> *Madármentő Állomás Mályi - Bird Rescue*
> 1d ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 The week is a little hedgehog brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> In memory of István Csukás: (1936. April 2.-2020. February 24.) Aladár Hedgehog, Hedgehog, Adorján, Hedgehog Dorottya, Hedgehog Demeter, Tihamér
> and the smallest: Balázs Hedgehog.
> 
> This week's little hedgehog arrived to us a few days ago from the Bükki Nemzeti Park guard service. Their mother was lost and the hedgehog babies were paged next to the already decomposing body. Unfortunate hedgehogs didn't expose their dead mother, because of this, they were already rattled by flies and they were horrific. After removing the eggs, we bathed them and started feeding. They were still small, so they had to be pacifier. Now they eat nicely by themselves, but they still need nutrition. They eat a lot and nice fat hedgehogs. There is a brighter color among them, he is the most willful and strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> Please welcome them with lots of love, they send their greetings to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menu: Nutrition, meat, insects and asvari materials.


I'm happy for creatures to be saved. I was just concerned about what they are being fed. I thought I was putting a pointless negative on what was after all, a positive post


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I'm happy for creatures to be saved. I was just concerned about what they are being fed. I thought I was putting a pointless negative on what was after all, a positive post


I wondered what they were eating too - it looked quite "milky"


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I wondered what they were eating too - it looked quite "milky"


They're being fed a special formula made up of insects and all the necessary vitamins and minerals,

They regularly save injured or sick hedgehogs and care for them until they can be released back into the natural environment

This is the rescue :

http://www.mteweb.hu/madarmentes.html





 :


----------



## rona

OMG OMG OMG.............the pool was amazing and I swam and swam and swam, whole pool to the two of us, and now I ache


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just spent a really happy hour and a half in a friends garden having our book club meeting. It was so nice to see everyone again and we chatted away like magpies. Just a little bit it of near normality spending time with friends, made everything seem so much better


----------



## Jesthar

Seen today on FB - the perfect person for the new job of Boris Johnson's mouthpiece:










(for the younger forumites, this is Ronnie Barker in character as the Chairman of the Royal Society for the Prevention of Mispronunciation - or, as he actually said it "Good evening. I'm squeaking to you tonight, once again, as the chairman for the Loyal Society for the Promention of Pismonunciation, a society formed to help people who can't say their worms correctly. I myself often use the wrong worms, and that is why I was erected Charming of the society..."  )


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well I've had a tiring morning after putting the shopping delivery away, I been watching the stream engines at the North Yorkshire Moors Railway and the Elephants and Zebra in South Africa, where to go this afternoon.



edited... as put wrong words in.


----------



## Siskin

I wasn’t sure whether to put this here.

I’ve just watched Anthony on iplayer, it was on bbc 1 about a week ago. Although a desperately sad story it was a beautifully crafted drama, well worth the watch.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Final mortgage payment on our house made today .... we now actually own our home .... a very nice feeling


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Final mortgage payment on our house made today .... we now actually own our home .... a very nice feeling


What are you going to spend all that extra money on?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> What are you going to spend all that extra money on?


We have a few diy/maintenance jobs that need doing.

OH's recent health scare has made us realise we need enjoy getting out and about more, so the extra cash each month will come in handy 

We aim to sell up soon to release some equity so OH can retire (and help DS onto the property ladder) and set ourselves up in a retirement flat while we're young enough to cope with a move and get settled.

I want to buy a Motorhome and do some travelling - maybe we'll stick a kayak on the roof!


----------



## Bisbow

After harvesting t plums this morning I have made another 6 pots of jam, two plum crumbles ans a plum cake

Still more to come even after giving some away

We will end up looking like a plum


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> After harvesting t plums this morning I have made another 6 pots of jam, two plum crumbles ans a plum cake
> 
> Still more to come even after giving some away
> 
> We will end up looking like a plum


We had a very poor crop of plums this year, possibly because the trees are old. It's such a shame because plum jam is my absolute favourite.

Yesterday though when Gwylim and I went for a walk to the top of my land I saw the wild plum trees were full of fruit. The plums are small and round, slightly larger than cherries. They won't be ripe for another couple of weeks and I'm hoping I don't forget to collect some before the birds have swiped the lot!


----------



## Bisbow

Magyarmum said:


> We had a very poor crop of plums this year, possibly because the trees are old. It's such a shame because plum jam is my absolute favourite.
> 
> Yesterday though when Gwylim and I went for a walk to the top of my land I saw the wild plum trees were full of fruit. The plums are small and round, slightly larger than cherries. They won't be ripe for another couple of weeks and I'm hoping I don't forget to collect some before the birds have swiped the lot!


Shame about your trees, don't forget the wild ones

It has been a good year for fruit round here this year
More Cherries than I have ever had, lots of gooseberries and strawberries
We have been lucky and now runner beans are coming


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> Shame about your trees, don't forget the wild ones


I'll have to try and get over to the wild Plums near here


----------



## Jesthar

I have to admit, this made me laugh rather more than it ought...


----------



## rona

Have just booked a little break in a couple of weeks time
Hopefully it will be excepted. I booked it so that the property will be empty for at least two days before we arrive. 
The one place left that I really really wanted to go to, the Test valley


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S




----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=296396021568744


----------



## rona

Got to the end of my booking at the swimming pool  It's needed for kiddy winks now......boo 

However, my sister has just managed to nab us private swimming in a hotel pool every week  Yippee


----------



## Beth78

A positive to this whole pandemic is we don't have the usual Reading Festival town takeover this bank holiday weekend.

Clear roads and pavements, no litter and our lleasure centre has remained open so I can go swimming .


----------



## grumpy goby

I have had a beautiful evening with the old lad, who was unusually Spritely - like a young man again rather than the doddery 14yo he is! Sometimes it's the small things


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Beth78

I went to the cinema for the 1st time since lockdown yesterday, very good experience.
Everyone there complied with the rules, lots of sanitizer and wipes available.
Didn't feel worried or restricted, just sat back and enjoyed the film.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I went to the cinema for the 1st time since lockdown yesterday, very good experience.
> Everyone there complied with the rules, lots of sanitizer and wipes available.
> Didn't feel worried or restricted, just sat back and enjoyed the film.


I'm glad you had a good time.

The last time went to the cinema must be back in the early 80's, I never really liked the places I'd rather wait until the films come on TV.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

More bad news today, I hope there is no mass panic buying.... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-54057512


----------



## Cully

Dave S said:


> More bad news today, I hope there is no mass panic buying.... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-54057512


Well I suppose earth shattering news like this does kinda take your mind off other recent global trivia:Jawdrop.


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> More bad news today, I hope there is no mass panic buying.... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-54057512


Nooooo, I can eat them now they're vegan. It'll have to be bourbons for a while then.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Try this instead....yum!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Try this instead....yum!
> 
> View attachment 448953


Well if anything could put me off chocolate things, this would be it :Yuck


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

I found a newt when I was tidying a corner of the terrace. I put him in a similar type of safe spot under a slate for protection.

Think he's a Spotted Newt


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> I found a newt when I was tidying a corner of the terrace. I put him in a similar type of safe spot under a slate for protection.
> 
> Think he's a Spotted Newt
> 
> View attachment 449128


Aaaw sweet, its been years since I saw a newt.


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


>


A good laugh to start the day


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## kimthecat




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


Just brilliant


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450639


Lets us know how you are in the morning, hopefully it's nothing a wine of wine can't cure.

Off to do the test myself.


----------



## kimthecat

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious No, I haven't taken the wine test. Im laughing at the jokes


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

A change in policy to allow four people into the pool I'm using and a stranger coming to join us on a swim last week. I got out almost immediately It made it impossible to distance in such a tiny pool. 

After several emails and chat's, I have secured a regular exclusive booking, so if the 3 of us go or just me, there will be no strangers in with us.
As I'm not going anywhere else to spend money and I love swimming so much, it's the highlight of my week, I think it's worth the outlay


----------



## Siskin

Give yourself a smile this morning and go ond watch the Olive and Mabel videos on YouTube


----------



## Siskin

The importance of punctuation


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jaf




----------



## HarlequinCat

Jaf said:


> View attachment 451790




I would go squirrel 6, because a grumpy looking squirrel is my spirit animal :Woot


----------



## Jaf

HarlequinCat said:


> I would go squirrel 6, because a grumpy looking squirrel is my spirit animal :Woot


Yeah I'd love to be squirrel 8 but I'm afraid in reality it's 5 and 6 for me. Sleepy and grumpy. Sometimes 1, which I see as feisty, and quite often 9 scoffing away.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I actually feel like No. 8 this morning as we’re going away for a few days - so looking forward to a change of scenery after the last few months


----------



## Magyarmum

Definitely No 5 for me after spending most of yesterday afternoon dealing with a water leak under my kitchen sink!

One of those times when I need a man in my life.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Definitely No 5 for me after spending most of yesterday afternoon dealing with a water leak under my kitchen sink!
> 
> One of those times when I need a man in my life.


Not sure what the schnauzer boys would think of that.


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


>


:Hilarious I will never be unable to un-see that, ever!


----------



## Dave S

Absolute bargain on Facebook Marketplace for all you "horsey" types.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374813867261958/

Something to do in lockdown...………….

I suppose I am now banned?


----------



## Siskin

:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Absolute bargain on Facebook Marketplace for all you "horsey" types.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374813867261958/
> 
> Something to do in lockdown...………….
> 
> I suppose I am now banned?


ROFL:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Absolute bargain on Facebook Marketplace for all you "horsey" types.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/374813867261958/
> 
> Something to do in lockdown...………….
> 
> I suppose I am now banned?


Ooer!


----------



## Lurcherlad

As we’re away at the moment in a very rural spot with no light pollution, the sky is full of bright stars.

Stepped out on the terrace around 0500 and they were all so clear.

I don’t know the constellations but did pick out Orion and Ursa Minor (the little saucepan ).


----------



## Jaf

I like stars too. But... when there’s too many of them I feel very odd, dizzy and I feel like I need to grab hold of something to stop from falling off the earth. Quite disturbing!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just sitting here looking out the window and got me thinking since we haven't been going out very much this year the seasons seem to have pasted us by. It's Autumn we are turning the clocks back next week. Staying in you don't notice the change in the gardens the seasonal plants telling you it's summer and now from the trees are starting to change colour, where on earth has this year gone.

Still Autumn is a pretty time of the year.


----------



## Lurcherlad

One of the places I have been to throughout all of this (when allowed) is the garden centre, which is obviously full of seasonal colour (often ending up in my trolly).

I can stay outside for the most part (even today found a sheltered corner to have some lunch there) and wander around, keeping away from other people.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The meat for Christmas Dinner arrived today...

https://www.donaldrussell.com/sirloin-roast-b2104.html

Plus 2 turkey breasts for me to cook and have cold for sandwiches and boxing day with chips.


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> The meat for Christmas Dinner arrived today...
> 
> https://www.donaldrussell.com/sirloin-roast-b2104.html
> 
> Plus 2 turkey breasts for me to cook and have cold for sandwiches and boxing day with chips.


Sox says to let him know when your eating and he will be there with tinsel on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


>


It would give me a headache


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Sox says to let him know when your eating and he will be there with tinsel on.


That would make my day


----------



## ForestWomble

Jesthar said:


>


:Hilarious I think that's brilliant!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


>


:Hilarious

Should have circled the last one too. :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


>


I see what they did there


----------



## Magyarmum

MilleD said:


> I see what they did there


https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/spoof-council-sign-asks-people-4197941


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/spoof-council-sign-asks-people-4197941


I don't understand why you've posted this to me?


----------



## Magyarmum

MilleD said:


> I don't understand why you've posted this to me?


Because you said "I see what they did there" and I assumed you realised the post had been photoshopped.

I just confirmed you were correct.

If I'm wrong in my assumption then I have no idea what you meant


----------



## MilleD

Magyarmum said:


> Because you said "I see what they did there" and I assumed you realised the post had been photoshopped.
> 
> I just confirmed you were correct.
> 
> If I'm wrong in my assumption then I have no idea what you meant


I was referencing the amusing play on words on the plainly fake sign.

It's talking about Cairo. Which is where the pyramids are.

Asking people to Toot n calm em = Tutenkhamun.

Who was a Pharaoh, in Egypt. Where the pyramids are.

I was always told that if you have to explain the joke, it's not funny


----------



## Magyarmum

MilleD said:


> I was referencing the amusing play on words on the plainly fake sign.
> 
> It's talking about Cairo. Which is where the pyramids are.
> 
> Asking people to Toot n calm em = Tutenkhamun.
> 
> Who was a Pharaoh, in Egypt. Where the pyramids are.
> 
> I was always told that if you have to explain the joke, it's not funny


My mistake! I see you were referring to Jesthar's post not mine.


----------



## margy

Wrapped my first Christmas present today for my little granddaughter. Her first Christmas with us. She is adopted and came home in April. My daughter told me she will come trick or treating to our house and to her other grandparents as that's all that's allowed.Outside only. On a good note it seems Guy Fawkes has been cancelled I hope that means no fireworks. Belle hated them. Funnily enough Suzie snoozed through the whole thing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

This morning's sunrise 

My son was night fishing and woke to this beautiful sight.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 452628
> 
> 
> This morning's sunrise
> 
> My son was night fishing and woke to this beautiful sight.


Beautiful.Now the nights are getting longer and colder there's going to more stunning sunrises and sunsets. I'll have to stop being lazy and get my butt out there a few mornings


----------



## Bisbow

Took this photo of my cherry trees before all the leaves fell off (should have done it earlier)
They look beautiful when the sun shines


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 452628
> 
> 
> This morning's sunrise
> 
> My son was night fishing and woke to this beautiful sight.


Beautiful.
What was he after n did he catch any?


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> Wrapped my first Christmas present today for my little granddaughter. Her first Christmas with us. She is adopted and came home in April. My daughter told me she will come trick or treating to our house and to her other grandparents as that's all that's allowed.Outside only. On a good note it seems Guy Fawkes has been cancelled I *hope that means no fireworks*. Belle hated them. Funnily enough Suzie snoozed through the whole thing.


Guy Fawkes has been "cancelled" since 1606.  (couldn't resist. Sorry.  )

Sadly, cancelling Bonfire Night hasn't stopped he fireworks from going off every night since late September here.


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 452628
> 
> 
> This morning's sunrise
> 
> My son was night fishing and woke to this beautiful sight.


Gorgeous pic! Thanks for sharing.



Bisbow said:


> Took this photo of my cherry trees before all the leaves fell off (should have done it earlier)
> They look beautiful when the sun shines
> View attachment 452638


Cherry trees are stunning in the Spring and Autumn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> Beautiful.
> What was he after n did he catch any?


Carp and no


----------



## HarlequinCat

There's some pretty Japanese acer trees at Kingston lacy, especially at the moment, they go a beautiful red shade


----------



## Bisbow

Japanese acers are beautiful this year


----------



## Pawscrossed

Marcus Rashford's Twitter feed, a very long list of all the schemes around the country who are donating, cooking, distributing and sharing food both next week and the run up to Xmas. People power.


----------



## rona

The whole of The Vicar of Dibley going to be on BBC iplayer. 
That should cheer most people up


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> View attachment 452650
> 
> 
> There's some pretty Japanese acer trees at Kingston lacy, especially at the moment, they go a beautiful red shade


Wow, That is beautiful.


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> The whole of The Vicar of Dibley going to be on BBC iplayer.
> That should cheer most people up


Excellent, I do enjoy watching them, especially the Christmas ones!



ForestWomble said:


> Wow, That is beautiful.


It really is pretty there, the Japanese garden area is full of acers


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Dave S

Out of the mouths of children;

Savannah, my 5 year old grand daughter was with us yesterday whilst her mum and dad went food shopping, taking her 10 month old baby sister with them. DIL is expecting another mid November.

Savannah, to my wife;

*"You know what.
Coming here, I have a day off from baby sitting.
I don't know how I will cope with two".*

Bless her, she is so grown up for her age.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Out of the mouths of children;
> 
> Savannah, my 5 year old grand daughter was with us yesterday whilst her mum and dad went food shopping, taking her 10 month old baby sister with them. DIL is expecting another mid November.
> 
> Savannah, to my wife;
> 
> *"You know what.
> Coming here, I have a day off from baby sitting.
> I don't know how I will cope with two".*
> 
> Bless her, she is so grown up for her age.


That's lovely! Children can come out with some priceless things.

When my elder son was about the same age, he used to go with his brother to Sunday school at our local church. One day he came back and announced he wasn't going again. When asked why not, his answer was .......

"They're always talking about that little boy Jesus but I've never seen him at Sunday School, so if he can't be bothered to come, I don't see why I should be".


----------



## Siskin

Tee hee


----------



## Dave S

So daft I liked it.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> View attachment 452965
> 
> 
> So daft I liked it.


OMG...........worse than the OH's


----------



## HarlequinCat

I love this time of year when the leaves are brown and the weather goes stormy. This was a break in the weather before the heavens opened. My bit of peace watching the waders and the geese


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> I love this time of year when the leaves are brown and the weather goes stormy. This was a break in the weather before the heavens opened. My bit of peace watching the waders and the geese


This was the other day in the forest. Such a variety of colours 
IMG_0893 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> This was the other day in the forest. Such a variety of colours
> IMG_0893 by jenny clifford,


That looks a beautiful place to walk


----------



## rona

HarlequinCat said:


> That looks a beautiful place to walk


It's good when it's raining. Too many people otherwise.

I've just arranged that the swimming pool that I use once a week, will be offered to me exclusively if they have an empty slot  Might get the odd extra swim


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## Siskin

This is rather lovely

https://timberfestival.org.uk/soundsoftheforest-soundmap/

Take yourself away for a minute or so to another country


----------



## ForestWomble

Watching this made me feel all warm and happy. Hope it does for you too.


----------



## LittleMow

Thank you @ForestWomble, made me warm and happy too, I was certainly routing for the little fella


----------



## ForestWomble

LittleMow said:


> Thank you @ForestWomble, made me warm and happy too, I was certainly routing for the little fella


I'm glad  I was routing for him too.


----------



## Dave S

Well, to celebrate Queen Elizabeth and 75 years we get an extra bank holiday day in June 2022.

That's nice, the late spring bank holiday has been moved to a Thursday so we get a 4 day weekend.

However, what if the queen does not make it to 75 years, do we still have a bank holiday day?

Oh, I just realised, I am retired so will it make any difference to me?, unfortunately no as all my days are Sundays and I do as I please.

Lovely for the "workers" though.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Dave S

Ok, so we have a no-deal Brexit, Boris at the helm, it's raining, Covid, lockdown, Christmas is coming, DT will not clear off BUT

I don't care right now.

WHY?

Because at 07.58 this morning I became a Grandad again, to a baby boy at 6lb 13ozs named Oliver David.so for today at least I really do not care about all that.

Hope you have as nice a day as what I am having.


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> Ok, so we have a no-deal Brexit, Boris at the helm, it's raining, Covid, lockdown, Christmas is coming, DT will not clear off BUT
> 
> I don't care right now.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because at 07.58 this morning I became a Grandad again, to a baby boy at 6lb 13ozs named Oliver David.so for today at least I really do not care about all that.
> 
> Hope you have as nice a day as what I am having.
> 
> View attachment 454701


Congratulations ! 
A beautiful baby boy.


----------



## LinznMilly

Dave S said:


> Ok, so we have a no-deal Brexit, Boris at the helm, it's raining, Covid, lockdown, Christmas is coming, DT will not clear off BUT
> 
> I don't care right now.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because at 07.58 this morning I became a Grandad again, to a baby boy at 6lb 13ozs named Oliver David.so for today at least I really do not care about all that.
> 
> Hope you have as nice a day as what I am having.
> 
> View attachment 454701


Congratulations, Grandad! . he's gorgeous. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Ok, so we have a no-deal Brexit, Boris at the helm, it's raining, Covid, lockdown, Christmas is coming, DT will not clear off BUT
> 
> I don't care right now.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because at 07.58 this morning I became a Grandad again, to a baby boy at 6lb 13ozs named Oliver David.so for today at least I really do not care about all that.
> 
> Hope you have as nice a day as what I am having.
> 
> View attachment 454701


Congratulations grandad. Hope you won't have to wait too long before you're able to cuddle baby Oliver.


----------



## ForestWomble

Congratulations Grandad.


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2861654490732696


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Because at 07.58 this morning I became a Grandad again, to a baby boy at 6lb 13ozs named Oliver David.so for today at least I really do not care about all that.
> 
> Hope you have as nice a day as what I am having.
> 
> View attachment 454701



*Congratulations *


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

This is uplifting and sad at the same time





Whichever it is it's amazing


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> This is uplifting and sad at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever it is it's amazing


Oh wow, she got taken right back.


----------



## Siskin

Similar in theme to @rona link.


----------



## Dave S

Shameless self promotion I know but I am so pleased with my new born grandson , here 2 days old and sleeping peacefully..


----------



## Magyarmum

He's beautiful!


----------



## Happy Paws2

* Congratulations he's beautiful*


----------



## Dave S

There you go, brother and sister 10 months and 3 days old.


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> There you go, brother and sister 10 months and 3 days old.
> 
> View attachment 455059


Completely adorable.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Congratulations DaveS! 

I was a relatively new member in March and not posted much since (apologies) but one positive thing for me that has happened is we finally found our rescue dog! He's been with us almost three months now and has come such a long way ❤


----------



## Siskin

This is so beautiful.


----------



## rona

Got my new sofa this morning, was ordered in April but delivery has been put back twice. I 've been using a conservatory sofa for months!

New sofa is so comfi, I may fall asleep


----------



## ForestWomble

For the first time this year a bungalow has come up on the housing register in the right area, and sounds like it should be OK for me. I've placed a bid, all fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> For the first time this year a bungalow has come up on the housing register in the right area, and sounds like it should be OK for me. I've placed a bid, all fingers and paws crossed here!


Fingers and toes crossed here. Wish you lots and lots of luck


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Fingers and toes crossed here. Wish you lots and lots of luck


Thank you  
I know the area and it would be a really good position, near the field and the doctors and near, but not too near my parents, would be good.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you
> I know the area and it would be a really good position, near the field and the doctors and near, but not too near my parents, would be good.


Really hope you and Bungo get this one ....you so deserve it


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Really hope you and Bungo get this one ....you so deserve it


Thank you


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> For the first time this year a bungalow has come up on the housing register in the right area, and sounds like it should be OK for me. I've placed a bid, all fingers and paws crossed here!


Hope things go well for you this time, you deserve some Good Luck X


----------



## LittleMow

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you
> I know the area and it would be a really good position, near the field and the doctors and near, but not too near my parents, would be good.


Sounds like a good fit for you, fingers and paws crossed here for you


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hope things go well for you this time, you deserve some Good Luck X


Thank you 



LittleMow said:


> Sounds like a good fit for you, fingers and paws crossed here for you


Thank you


----------



## catz4m8z

My Oodie arrived in the post today!
Just when I was thinking its too cold and I might have to put the heating on....now I feel like Im wearing a duvet so its all good!:Woot


----------



## HarlequinCat

All the fingers crossed! @ForestWomble it sounds like it would be a great place for you and bungo


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> All the fingers crossed! @ForestWomble it sounds like it would be a great place for you and bungo


Thank you. Will know where I am on the feedback list on Monday, then if I have a chance it'll be :Nailbiting until they announce its been offered.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> My Oodie arrived in the post today!
> Just when I was thinking its too cold and I might have to put the heating on....now I feel like Im wearing a duvet so its all good!:Woot


Well that's a new word to me!


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Will know where I am on the feedback list on Monday, then if I have a chance it'll be :Nailbiting until they announce its been offered.


Good luck. Hope you get it


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Well that's a new word to me!


I googled it - look very cosy 










No good for me with the hot flushes though!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Good luck. Hope you get it


Thank you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I googled it - look very cosy
> 
> View attachment 455738
> 
> 
> No good for me with the hot flushes though!


I have just ordered one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BNSH...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------



## rona




----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> I have just ordered one of these
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BNSH...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


Be careful you don't fall flat on your face when getting up. Looks dangerous to me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Great! 

Wish we had more here to save our wildlife being killed on the road 

I've seen a few in the UK - we could do with some over the A12 here in Essex and, of course, the M25.

This one's in Manchester, I believe:


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Great!
> 
> Wish we had more here to save our wildlife being killed on the road


We have quite a few underpasses I believe.


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Be careful you don't fall flat on your face when getting up. Looks dangerous to me


Thanks... but I'll be fine I've had one for years this is a replacement, I sit in my chair all cozy and when I get up I just roll it up and stuff it down the gap between my chair and the sofa so I can't fall over it.


----------



## LinznMilly

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Will know where I am on the feedback list on Monday, then if I have a chance it'll be :Nailbiting until they announce its been offered.


Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.



rona said:


> Well that's a new word to me!


And me. I think I'll stick to my dressing gown though.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> And me. I think I'll stick to my dressing gown though.


Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona




----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> For the first time this year a bungalow has come up on the housing register in the right area, and sounds like it should be OK for me. I've placed a bid, all fingers and paws crossed here!


Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.  
Thank you for all your good luck messages though


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.
> Thank you for all your good luck messages though


Oh I'm so sorry. Would have been a lovely lift for you


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. Would have been a lovely lift for you


Thank you. 
Hopefully it won't be too long before something else comes up.


----------



## DogLover1981

Thought I'd post this here. Dolly Parton is one of my favorites. 

Dolly Parton - When Life Is Good Again


----------



## DogLover1981

I love Dolly Parton, BTW. Love her personality and her voice. lol


----------



## LinznMilly

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.
> Thank you for all your good luck messages though


I'm so sorry.


----------



## margy

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> Hopefully it won't be too long before something else comes up.


Keep trying and hopefully the right property will turn up. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.
> Thank you for all your good luck messages though


Darn, sorry to hear that! Hopefully something will come along for you soon


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> I'm so sorry.





margy said:


> Keep trying and hopefully the right property will turn up. Fingers crossed for you.





HarlequinCat said:


> Darn, sorry to hear that! Hopefully something will come along for you soon


Thank you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.
> Thank you for all your good luck messages though


I'm so sorry, I really thought you get this one


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm so sorry, I really thought you get this one


Thank you.


----------



## LittleMow

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to put a negative in amongst the positives, but as so many of you kindly wished me luck, I just wanted to let you know I don't stand a chance with this property, saw the feedback this morning and I'm far too low down the list to be hopeful.
> Thank you for all your good luck messages though


Sorry to hear this, must be disappointing, here's hoping something even better comes along for you soon


----------



## ForestWomble

LittleMow said:


> Sorry to hear this, must be disappointing, here's hoping something even better comes along for you soon


Thank you.

Here's hoping!


----------



## rona




----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


>


Brilliant.....I've just watch the others on the same link :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


>


That would be Honey and Milly. :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

George Russell


----------



## Jaf

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 456544


Ha ha! I've stolen it, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> Ha ha! I've stolen it, hope you don't mind.


So did I


----------



## Butmom

I am seriously impressed by the variety of activities all of you are involved in during this pandemic! I have been isolating for months, only leaving the house to go to doctor appointments and the like. I am teaching my college classes remotely, and that’s about as close as I get to socializing, so Blu (a hound mix) has made a huge difference in my life. 

New England just had its first snowfall, so the ground is solidly frozen. And as I live in a condo, I couldn’t plant anyway. Reading about your experiences made me smile and appreciate the human spirit. Bravo all!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## margy

My daughter and husband donned their pajamas and her friend made this for them. Their first family Christmas.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magical


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Dave S




----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> View attachment 456922


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

That would be greedy guts Isla


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona




----------



## Siskin




----------



## Dave S

What about a bit of extreme shepherding?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200364102043902


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> What about a bit of extreme shepherding?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200364102043902


I loved the first bit, but I hated seeing them running around in the semi-dark with the lights on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

My online shopping I forget crisps and Coke Cola.:Banghead

My lovely neighbor phoned me from Sanisbury's this morning and asked it I need anything, so she got my crisps and coke for me. 

She always said if we needed anything to let her know, I gave a purse with some money in at the start of lockdown and apart from a few things I've tried not to be a bother to much as she a Care Worker and has enough to do without us. 

She always puts our wheelie bins out and brings them back so we don't have to struggle with them.

It's just nice to know she there if we need her.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> My online shopping I forget crisps and Coke Cola.:Banghead
> 
> My lovely neighbor phoned me from Sanisbury's this morning and asked it I need anything, so she got my crisps and coke for me.
> 
> She always said if we needed anything to let her know, I gave a purse with some money in at the start of lockdown and apart from a few things I've tried not to be a bother to much as she a Care Worker and has enough to do without us.
> 
> She always puts our wheelie bins out and brings them back so we don't have to struggle with them.
> 
> It's just nice to know she there if we need her.


Priceless to have someone like that. Gives you great peace of mind I should think


----------



## rona

Just had a look to see how many people have booked to swim in my usual pool today. It's a large 25 meter pool and one person is booked. I went swimming in a private pool yesterday but I think I might go again today :Shamefullyembarrased

Sounds like we will be in tier 4 later, so I'm going to take my chance


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Just had a look to see how many people have booked to swim in my usual pool today. It's a large 25 meter pool and one person is booked. I went swimming in a private pool yesterday but I think I might go again today :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Sounds like we will be in tier 4 later, so I'm going to take my chance


Stay safe ...


----------



## rona

If there's only them and me I won't need to get within 5 meters of anyone 
It's not busy there in the afternoon anyway because they hold all fitness classes in the mornings and evening


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Priceless to have someone like that. Gives you great piece of mind I should think


Yes it is, I don't like taking advantage but it's nice to know she's there if I need her.


----------



## Lurcherlad

First mince pie of the season consumed!

Yummy!


----------



## margy

I think the words to Judy Garlands Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas are relevant to this christmas.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## ForestWomble

After 3 weeks of no hot water I got my boiler fixed today! Yippee!!


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> After 3 weeks of no hot water I got my boiler fixed today! Yippee!!


What you doing here?

Get in that shower


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> What you doing here?
> 
> Get in that shower


Hahaha.

Already done, Bungo is no longer turning away when I come near


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> After 3 weeks of no hot water I got my boiler fixed today! Yippee!!


Okey I was too optimistic, boiler isn't fixed, or rather it's a bit 50/50  
At least I got a shower


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> Okey I was too optimistic, boiler isn't fixed, or rather it's a bit 50/50
> At least I got a shower


Oh dear
What now?


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Oh dear
> What now?


It's rather bizarre, I turn on the tap in the kitchen and the hot water light goes on on the boiler and I get hot water, great. However, turn the tap on in the bathroom and the light on the boiler doesn't turn on and I just have cold water. Also the light turns on for heating, but I don't seem to be getting any heat. 
I don't know how, but the workmen seems to have made things worse


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> It's rather bizarre, I turn on the tap in the kitchen and the hot water light goes on on the boiler and I get hot water, great. However, turn the tap on in the bathroom and the light on the boiler doesn't turn on and I just have cold water. Also the light turns on for heating, but I don't seem to be getting any heat.
> I don't know how, but the workmen seems to have made things worse


 They sound an incompetent lot!


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> They sound an incompetent lot!


Sounds like the plumbers I employed when my heating started to play up a couple of years ago. Had them back and forth several times.

Eventually found a plumber who knows what he's doing 

Hope you can get it sorted ASAP @ForestWomble but at least manage to stay warm over today and tomorrow.

I have a plug in electric heater just in case


----------



## Jaf

ForestWomble said:


> It's rather bizarre, I turn on the tap in the kitchen and the hot water light goes on on the boiler and I get hot water, great. However, turn the tap on in the bathroom and the light on the boiler doesn't turn on and I just have cold water. Also the light turns on for heating, but I don't seem to be getting any heat.
> I don't know how, but the workmen seems to have made things worse


I get little stones in my taps, enough to stop the boiler firing up. Have to take the little gauze ends off the taps frequently.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> They sound an incompetent lot!


You don't know the half of it!



Jaf said:


> I get little stones in my taps, enough to stop the boiler firing up. Have to take the little gauze ends off the taps frequently.


I don't have a gauze end on my bathroom tap, was removed years ago and never replaced, do have very hard water here though, maybe a build up of something could do it?

Thank you I'll make a note and mention it when I get a workmen here.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like the plumbers I employed when my heating started to play up a couple of years ago. Had them back and forth several times.
> 
> Eventually found a plumber who knows what he's doing
> 
> Hope you can get it sorted ASAP @ForestWomble but at least manage to stay warm over today and tomorrow.
> 
> I have a plug in electric heater just in case


Thank you. 
Thankfully it's just the hot water issue, it took a very long time but I think the heating is working, it's just not working very well, so still needs looking at.

My boiler going wrong seems to have become a Christmas tradition, and one I could do without.


----------



## margy

Hope you get it sorted soon, nothing worse than a boiler on the blink. We got a new one last month to replace my 18year old one. British Gas quoted £4000, my son in law told me of his friend who used to work for BG then took his redundancy and started out on his own. We got him to fit a new one costing £1700. With a 10yr guarantee and he will look after us if anything needs done. A bargain I thought.


----------



## MollySmith

The Wail on Sunday publishing articles online with subeditors comments in the copy was rather amusing


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Jaf

ForestWomble said:


> You don't know the half of it!
> 
> I don't have a gauze end on my bathroom tap, was removed years ago and never replaced, do have very hard water here though, maybe a build up of something could do it?
> 
> Thank you I'll make a note and mention it when I get a workmen here.


I've had to replace a completely bunged up tap. And the heat exchanger in the boiler cos it was so furred up with cal. I read that chemicals can be used (acid I think) to un-bung stuff but I've not been successful.

I looked into getting a water softener but it used salt and sounded generally worse!


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Happy Paws2

I nearly choked :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just been in the front garden and the Daffodils are coming up they are about 3 inches high.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just folding some clean laundry and it occurred to me how little ironing I’m doing at the moment.

OH and DS are working from home so no shirts, jeans or trousers to wash and iron.

We’re all living in slobby gear which needs no ironing and any time we do go out “dressed” we keep coats on cos we can’t go in anywhere, so I’m getting away without ironing most tops too!

Every cloud ....


----------



## Dave S

Well good news for me at last.
My overnight spam emails contained one saying "Hot Russians in Town" and showing pics of young ladies wanting "company" under the heading "Thousands of Russian girls are waiting for you for Christmas"

I never knew I was so popular bit it will take me a long time to get round them all and I will have to ask the wife first.

Great, naughty nookie. Novichek and a drained bank account for the new year.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MollySmith




----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 459075


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> View attachment 459082


He sounds pretty amazing.

Far better people like this than racing drivers I reckon.


----------



## MollySmith

MilleD said:


> He sounds pretty amazing.
> 
> Far better people like this than racing drivers I reckon.


Yes, it's a great charity and so responsive too. We've called them up when we've seen a seal in distress and they're right on it, they also let you know via social media what happens next (good and sad news) so they're always educating too.

Yes, absolutely agree re, racing driver.


----------



## MollySmith

And another positive - from one of the charities I supported this year, the RNLI.

https://rnli.org/news-and-media/202...Sxq_jDnbpDsf4JMm3sp9mgkSBg2sj_2lu3wvzjibV7r-8


----------



## LinznMilly

Last night, I thought one of my favourite fish -, my bristlenosed pleco had died, and the other fish had eaten him, leaving only a skeleton. I was gutted, and ransacked my brain as to the cause of his demise. He wasn't old (I got him as a baby last year), appeared well in himself (although, as a nocturnal fish, I don't see much of him) and when I did see him last, he didn't appear weak or sick (and that was only 48hrs previous). I didn't want to even acknowledge the tank.

Just come back from walking the dogs, and seen him, fit and well and most importantly, alive, and, with a powerful flick of his tail, he scarpered back to the "safety", of the back of the tank. 

It's the second time he's given me that scare, too, the little ##### :Shifty. Maybe I need to change his name from The Mouth to Jesus. 

I now have no idea what the mystery skeleton is, but glad it isn't my big guy.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've just been shopping on line with Ambrose Wilson, I saw a skirt I liked but to mean to pay what they charged, their sale is on and it's only £9 or I ordered it with another for £7 both should have been £25 then went mad a paid £30 for another which in away has cost me nothing with what I've save on the others.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just been shopping on line with Ambrose Wilson, I saw a skirt I liked but to mean to pay what they charged, their sale is on and it's only £9 or I ordered it with another for £7 both should have been £25 then went mad a paid £30 for another which in away has cost me nothing with what I've save on the others.


You follow my OHs logic on shopping


----------



## Lurcherlad

In the same way, taking back returns to the store for a refund but buying something else instead .... to me it’s free!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

We are having a new gas cooker next week (well I hope so) problem now is they told us that if there is any wall paper behind it, it's got to be removed :Banghead there has been wall paper behind it since before we move in 1999 and this will be our third cooker and new regulations say it's a fire hazard. So somehow we have got to get behind it and strip the wall.:Arghh


----------



## Jaf




----------



## rona

https://artsandculture.google.com/experiment/blob-opera/AAHWrq360NcGbw?cp=e30.


----------



## SbanR




----------



## MollySmith

Eight ways...

https://www.triodos.co.uk/articles/...-the-world-in-2021…-without-leaving-your-sofa


----------



## Lurcherlad

We can all make more effort - I know I can


----------



## MollySmith

The FA Cup. The joy of Crawley beating Leeds and now Marine and Spurs. I love this round with the smaller sides. It’s been such a struggle for smaller clubs.

My husband is a season ticket holder for Cambridge United and they’ve been absolutely brilliant, they’ve set up a farm shop in the car park, called the season ticket holders each month to check on their health and have been running PE lessons for families (just like Joe Wicks but with less publicity....) I’ve realised that they are powerful in combating loneliness.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> We can all make more effort - I know I can


I liked this


----------



## rona

*SPRING*

IMG_1344 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_1319 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Siskin




----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> View attachment 459943


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had a new cooker, OH has just spent a fortune on new sauce pans and cooking tins.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


>


Stop it. I'll nearly wet myself


----------



## mrs phas

I have lockdownitis, it's hit me hard and fast
I just said 
Bless You 
To the lady sneezing on the lemsip advert :Facepalm

True fact:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

mrs phas said:


> I have lockdownitis, it's hit me hard and fast
> I just said
> Bless You
> To the lady sneezing on the lemsip advert :Facepalm
> 
> True fact:Hilarious


My immediate reaction is.... "OMG She's got the virus".


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My immediate reaction is.... "OMG She's got the virus".


I know if someone sneezes or coughs on tv I jump back.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> I know if someone sneezes or coughs on tv I jump back.


I just darent cough at the moment, the looks you get


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> I just darent cough at the moment, the looks you get


I know I swallowed a fly on a run it really made me cough I was desperately trying to hold it in.

Someone wrote on instagram 'I used to cough to hide my farts now I fart to hide my cough.'


----------



## Sairy

For anyone who needs it today...


----------



## mrs phas

Sairy said:


> For anyone who needs it today...
> 
> View attachment 460023


George's coordination skills are coming on well 
Nice hold Holly


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> I know if someone sneezes or coughs on tv I jump back.


I have this strange thing that the first time I go outside in the mornings, the sunlight makes me sneeze, every morning without fail, it's a good way of clearing the outside space these days


----------



## Sairy

mrs phas said:


> George's coordination skills are coming on well
> Nice hold Holly


Haha I would be very impressed if George had manged to do that :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Sairy said:


> For anyone who needs it today...
> 
> View attachment 460023


Oh Holly what has your mama done too you :Hilarious:Hilarious
You're so very sweet :Kiss


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MollySmith

50 copies of Jack Monroe's books donated and bought for those in need. An example of the goodness of Twitter.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Siskin




----------



## Happy Paws2

Just had a wonder round our post stamp garden and bulbs are coming up all over the garden hopefully the birds wont pull them out and we'll have a lovely splash of colour later on and the Daffs in the front garden are nearly 4 inchs high.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## catz4m8z

Spoke to my parents today and glad to find out they are having a good 50th anniversary. They originally planned to go away but obviously they cant so are just chilling at home. I sent them flowers and balloons and my best friend (and their surrogate daughter since college!) sent them a lovely cream tea.
So happy anniversary to them!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Spoke to my parents today and glad to find out they are having a good 50th anniversary. They originally planned to go away but obviously they cant so are just chilling at home. I sent them flowers and balloons and my best friend (and their surrogate daughter since college!) sent them a lovely cream tea.
> So happy anniversary to them!!


Wishing them a very Happy 50th Anniversary.


----------



## Jaf




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

One thing about lockdown and shielding I haven't had a cold or cough so far this winter.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Jackie C

My mum passed away just over a year ago. We are still waiting for her bungalow to sell. When it sold, I was going to buy a new car (well, not brand new, but new to me), and part of the inheritance was going to be a massive deposit on it.
However, my current car is going to die when it has it's MOT in July, and she's 16 years old and I don't want to spend any more money on it, especially as I know it's going to cost more than it's now worth. It's a Mercedes Benz C180, 2005.
I can't afford to wait any longer, as I know it's on its last legs as I can feel it when I drive it. She's been a lovely car, but it's time to say goodbye.
Anyway, I've taken a loan out and will pay part of it off when the bungalow sells (luckily, I can still afford the loan, even if the bungalow takes a while to sell).

So, yesterday, I went and picked up this lady:

It's the most I have ever spent on a car. But after I've had a hard two years, with my mum being unwell and then her passing and over the past year, my grief as well as work being the hardest it has ever been, I am so pleased with getting a new car. I keep having to justify it to myself, but my dad would have said I deserved it.


----------



## Siskin

Made bacon and lentil soup today in the soup maker, but would be just as easy in a pan. It was absolutely delicious


----------



## margy

That sounds delicious. Nothing like home made soup.Hubby's making coronation chicken to have on lovely crispy baked potatoes. Late lunch today.


----------



## margy

Jackie C said:


> My mum passed away just over a year ago. We are still waiting for her bungalow to sell. When it sold, I was going to buy a new car (well, not brand new, but new to me), and part of the inheritance was going to be a massive deposit on it.
> However, my current car is going to die when it has it's MOT in July, and she's 16 years old and I don't want to spend any more money on it, especially as I know it's going to cost more than it's now worth. It's a Mercedes Benz C180, 2005.
> I can't afford to wait any longer, as I know it's on its last legs as I can feel it when I drive it. She's been a lovely car, but it's time to say goodbye.
> Anyway, I've taken a loan out and will pay part of it off when the bungalow sells (luckily, I can still afford the loan, even if the bungalow takes a while to sell).
> 
> So, yesterday, I went and picked up this lady:
> 
> It's the most I have ever spent on a car. But after I've had a hard two years, with my mum being unwell and then her passing and over the past year, my grief as well as work being the hardest it has ever been, I am so pleased with getting a new car. I keep having to justify it to myself, but my dad would have said I deserved it.


I agree you do deserve it. You work hard so you've earned it. Wishing you many years of happy motoring!


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Made bacon and lentil soup today in the soup maker, but would be just as easy in a pan. It was absolutely delicious


Sounds delicious! Do you have the recipe? (I don't have a soup maker, but I like the sound of the soup).


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> I agree you do deserve it. You work hard so you've earned it. Wishing you many years of happy motoring!


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble

Agree, you do deserve the car @Jackie C.
Looks very nice and I don't know why, but I thought of James Bond when I saw the first picture


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Sounds delicious! Do you have the recipe? (I don't have a soup maker, but I like the sound of the soup).


Here 'tis 
https://lianaskitchen.co.uk/bacon-and-lentil-soup-in-a-soup-maker/

About half an hour on the hob. I didn't blend it down to a smooth soup as I prefer chunky soups.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Here 'tis
> https://lianaskitchen.co.uk/bacon-and-lentil-soup-in-a-soup-maker/
> 
> About half an hour on the hob. I didn't blend it down to a smooth soup as I prefer chunky soups.


Thanks. Personally, I prefer smooth.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just ordered a skirt and 3 t-skirts from Cotton Traders.....Skirt half price £16 instead of £32, t-shirts £8 each so £24 less the £16 I've saved I've paid for one .


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just ordered a skirt and 3 t-skirts from Cotton Traders.....Skirt half price £16 instead of £32, t-shirts £8 each so £24 less the £16 I've saved I've paid for one .


Nice. I do love a good bargain!


----------



## Jackie C

Met up with an old friend I haven't seen since July last year. We went for a social distance walk around a local park, it was lovely to catch up.


----------



## Siskin

Now seeing a barn owl regularly hunting in the field behind the house. Since the trees have been removed from behind the house there is a wide corridor which the Barnie has been using so it’s really quite close. Really brightens the day when it comes past. Other people have seen two hunting together near by so hopeful for baby barnies later on


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just ordered a skirt and 3 t-skirts from Cotton Traders.....Skirt half price £16 instead of £32, t-shirts £8 each so £24 less the £16 I've saved I've paid for one .


I've never used cotton traders, are they good quality?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I've never used cotton traders, are they good quality?


Their t-shirts are really nice I have the un-sex ones the skirt isn't bad but they are normally to short for me (so I get them from Ambrose Wilson), OH has had lots of clothes over the years never been disappointed.


----------



## margy

My husband likes cotton traders for trousers and t-shirts. They wash well and last.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Now seeing a barn owl regularly hunting in the field behind the house. Since the trees have been removed from behind the house there is a wide corridor which the Barnie has been using so it's really quite close. Really brightens the day when it comes past. Other people have seen two hunting together near by so hopeful for baby barnies later on


Wonderful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Weather not be bad yesterday so I decided to have a ride round on my scooter (it's only the second time I've been out this year for some fresh air). I went down to see how they are getting on building of new Lidl just down the road then just have a ride round, only to find they had block the dropped curbs with scaffolding but what I could see they have got the outer shell up so it might be open early summer. I to changed my route, turned round and just went round the block but it was lovely to see all the spring bulbs coming though.


----------



## margy

This mild spring weather is making me want to get out too. I'm putting on a bit of weight with being indoors and still off work with my shoulder . I've been meeting my daughter down in the park, walking there and back. Loads of snow drops out, I love to see them.


----------



## Beth78

I've just seen a great big bumble bee near our daffodils and my bonsai tree is growing new buds, spring is so close.


----------



## Kaily

My Christmas Cacti are just coming into flower. A little late this year but worth the wait.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> I've just seen a great big bumble bee near our daffodils and my bonsai tree is growing new buds, spring is so close.


Saw some yesterday on my friends Crocus. Frog is in my pond calling


----------



## ebonycat

rona said:


> Saw some yesterday on my friends Crocus. Frog is in my pond calling


My mums got two ponds in her garden. One large, fairly deep fish pond with the sides bricked up high.

The other one is a nature pond with frogs, one toad (last time I looked) & two or three newts.

It's the house I grew up in, when me & my two older brothers were kids we used to go to the local streams & collect frog spawn & take it back to our pond. Our first nature pond was huge.
I love frogs & toads.

She told me last night that she's seen three pairs of frogs mating.


----------



## margy

I like frogs and toads too I once stopped my car on a country road because there was a huge toad in the middle of the road and I was worried it would get run over so gingerly picked it up and put it over a hedge in the direction it was going in. It stayed still luckily as I would have dropped it in fright if it had tried to jump!


----------



## Kaily

Sunset at the golf course yesterday.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's a lovely afternoon and I thought why am I sat here watching the TV, so I've been a ride out on my mobility scooter. it's was lovely seeing all the flowers coming up and getting some fresh air.


----------



## Siskin

Nice here too, so went for a walk in the village. More people about especially children


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

Irish post video but can't post the video, only link. Totally safe.

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?ref=saved&v=481257939562841


----------



## SbanR

Haha. Today's Morning Live - about 8 minutes in. Pam Ayres with a new poem. Brilliant as always


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> Haha. Today's Morning Live - about 8 minutes in. Pam Ayres with a new poem. Brilliant as always


Thank you, I'd left the drive on the right channel so have been able to run it back to see her, she's sure a lovely and funny lady.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you, I'd left the drive on the right channel so have been able to run it back to see her, she's sure a lovely and funny lady.


And at the very end! The exercise disclaimer


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Siskin

Perhaps not a positive thought, but bought a smile to my face plus a number nods in agreement (sadly)


----------



## rona

Dog being allowed into hospital to see his owner

Fingers crossed it goes well for all of us............wish us luck


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Dog being allowed into hospital to see his owner
> 
> Fingers crossed it goes well for all of us............wish us luck


Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> Dog being allowed into hospital to see his owner
> 
> Fingers crossed it goes well for all of us............wish us luck


I'm sure you won't need luck. It'll be fine.


----------



## rona

IMG_1577 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_1587 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin

Looks like I went really well, I bet it made your friends day


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Looks like I went really well, I bet it made your friends day


Made him cry............again 

I'm always making him cry. Laugh too I might add


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Made him cry............again
> 
> I'm always making him cry. Laugh too I might add


I bet .... it brought a tear to my eye too 

How lovely for him


----------



## Happy Paws2

So glad the visit went well, brought tears to my eyes thinking about them seeing each other again.


----------



## MilleD

Came across a fantastic FB page.

The descriptions of each picture are brilliant. And all for charity.

I present to you "Rubbish Pet Portraits" 

Pet Portraits By Hercule | Facebook


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## SusieRainbow

My beautiful brainy daughter was awarded a PhD this morning - we have a Doctor in the Family ! 
This was achieved over 2 years of a broken foot, Covid Pandemic and home schooling of a teenager and 10yr old !
I'm a very proud mum, can you tell?


----------



## ForestWomble

Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## margy

Congratulations to your daughter. That is good news, you have every right to be proud of her x


----------



## rona

My Tadpoles have started wriggling 

I did have to take some spawn out to save it, because the pond snails were eating it all!


----------



## Siskin

What great news @SusieRainbow, what a clever daughter and what a proud mum


----------



## SusieRainbow

rona said:


> My Tadpoles have started wriggling
> 
> I did have to take some spawn out to save it, because the pond snails were eating it all!


WE have had no frogspawn!


----------



## rona

SusieRainbow said:


> WE have had no frogspawn!


Do you normally?

My friend just 5 miles away, has only just got hers


----------



## SusieRainbow

rona said:


> Do you normally?
> 
> My friend just 5 miles away, has only just got hers


Yes, we're usually teeming with it. Maybe as you say, it's just late.


----------



## ForestWomble

I used to love watching the tadpoles 

I remember when I was in junior school, Dad got a huge glass jar and put some of the frogspawn (and pond water) in the jar and we took it in to school, we got to watch the tadpoles appear and start to grow, once they reached a certain size we got to walk to a nearby pond and the teacher put them in the pond.


----------



## Dave S

This reminds me, we need to start rehearsals soon for the Pet Forum Christmas Party...……..

https://fb.watch/4s9pJOBkhV/


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> My beautiful brainy daughter was awarded a PhD this morning - we have a Doctor in the Family !
> This was achieved over 2 years of a broken foot, Covid Pandemic and home schooling of a teenager and 10yr old !
> I'm a very proud mum, can you tell?


Congratulations to a rightly proud mum and her brainy daughter.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just ordered some Geranium and Lavender plugs coming in a few weeks, time to sort the greenhouse out for the new arrivals.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Happy Paws2

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Did you have to do that. I've just spat cola all over my keyboard.


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> This reminds me, we need to start rehearsals soon for the Pet Forum Christmas Party...……..
> 
> https://fb.watch/4s9pJOBkhV/


Am glad they didn't dance to the Full Monty's 'You can leave your hat on'


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely today....OH has trimmed the hedge and as my balance has been to good the last few days I he wouldn't let me do anything so I've been sitting in my lounger enjoying the sun. Hopefully tomorrow he'll let me clean out the hanging baskets ready for planting later on.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Just watching Chester Zoos new baby Giraffe, Albert having zoomies in the outside enclosure! 

He’s loving life!


----------



## lullabydream

Took a bar chair from outside a tattooist today, which said free to a good home!
It is in really good nick, except mechanics are broken.... 

OH couldn't believe my audacity.. Why do we need it. Then he fiddles about with it, looks underneath and makes a plan how he's going to weld this bit tomorrow, and do something else and although the gas movement might not work as it did, it will be pretty good for not a lot of work. He seems quite happy with the notion. 

Am quite happy a bit of 'upcycling' well kind of is always good.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Just watching Chester Zoos new baby Giraffe, Albert having zoomies in the outside enclosure!
> 
> He's loving life!


Just found this, run on 32 secs.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/morning-fans-distracted-bouncy-baby-23868651


----------



## MollySmith

The town that bought a house for a refugee family 
https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/ne...Gh_opEb-8C2NmIEfbfYKY4RkiOpyezIPNKzuHnZXtItPA


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> The town that bought a house for a refugee family
> https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/ne...Gh_opEb-8C2NmIEfbfYKY4RkiOpyezIPNKzuHnZXtItPA


Wonderful. xxxx


----------



## MollySmith

Indie bookshops report more sales than ever
https://www.thebookseller.com/news/booksellers-revel-ibw-weekend-buzz-1266429

(and reasons to boycott Amazon here, use Bookshop.org) 
https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/ethicalcampaigns/boycott-amazon


----------



## Magyarmum

MollySmith said:


> Indie bookshops report more sales than ever
> https://www.thebookseller.com/news/booksellers-revel-ibw-weekend-buzz-1266429
> 
> (and reasons to boycott Amazon here, use Bookshop.org)
> https://www.ethicalconsumer.org/ethicalcampaigns/boycott-amazon


I've never bought anything off Amazon, just never occurs to me!


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> I've never bought anything off Amazon, just never occurs to me!


I used to because I didn't realise how awful they were and now I do, it's been years. Don't miss them. Unfortunately some of my work is in book design so I can't entirely escape their clutches as my author clients use them to sell. But Bookshop is making in roads into their dominance in this market too.


----------



## MollySmith

The wonderful power of people 
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...O4QH-MaCTj5GWP6Uv1TsOgLamYR0PXnLARXb3um5EINYA


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> The wonderful power of people
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...O4QH-MaCTj5GWP6Uv1TsOgLamYR0PXnLARXb3um5EINYA


That IS wonderful. I set up a direct debit yesterday entirely because of Farage. He's a nasty little piece of hate-filled flotsam, and anything that irritates him, I will do. Refugees are welcome.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> That IS wonderful. I set up a direct debit yesterday entirely because of Farage. He's a nasty little piece of hate-filled flotsam, and anything that irritates him, I will do. Refugees are welcome.


That's lovely, I donate to them each year in December. We have a connection to the Penlee lifeboat and the Union Star which was one of the worst RNLI losses. We've also just paid to have my late grandparents names put on the side of the boat at Wells next the Sea.


----------



## kimthecat

I thought this inspiring. :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> I thought this inspiring. :Hilarious


:Hilarious


----------



## Isolette

Being a little better after a very bad while,


----------



## kimthecat

Isolette said:


> Being a little better after a very bad while,


That's a good feeling.


----------



## Jackie C

Nigel Farage's bigoted words have come back and bit him in the arse. A "Go Fund Me" page has raised over £100,000 for a new life boat. 
(Thankfully, they're not going to call it the 'Flying Farage').

https://www.gofundme.com/f/buy-a-new-rnli-hovercraft-called-the-flying-farage


----------



## Jackie C

I went to a friends house on Friday, who I haven't seen since before lockdown, it was great to catch-up. And his Norwegian Forest Cat has had kittens! They are five weeks old, three are grey (technically labelled blue) and male and one female grey and white. They also have a long-haired cat (can't remember the breed). They also have a small terrier-like dog and a blond beautiful German Shepherd. 

I got to cuddle four kittens! I've never seen such young kittens, never mind hugging them! Mum was wonderful and liked showing off her kitties, she was very proud. She's a good mum and I got to cuddle her too, as well as the long-haired big boy. (The dogs both got a bit of fuss as well). 

I haven't hugged or fussed a cat since we lost our Holly in May, and this was much-needed cat therapy.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm quite proud of myself my garden is crazy full of weeds. The last two days I've worked hard and cleared the veg patch and two flower beds. I feel all sore now but in a good way from working with the earth. What do I plant ?


----------

